# G-Body frame wrap I'm working on..



## OUTHOPU

I'm building this for a Regal that I redid the set up on last year. Nothing radical. Just a set of drop mounts planned for the rear and a 4 sided wrap. Using 3/16" for most of it with some 1/8" and 1/4" in specific areas for the best strength to weight ratio. Not being built as a hopper so no shrink or crazy lock up planned. This is the the first project on the new chassis table.

Enough talk heres some pics.

I had a piece of 3/16" press broke to a 90 for the side rails. This gives a rounded corner on the bottom edge which looks cleaner than angle. I tacked the pieces on to stiffen it before setting it on stands.










Cut the lower leg off the side rail to allow me to form it around the corner. I welded the bottom plate to the frame, ground it flush then formed the side plate around the corner.


















Did the same for the rear










Getting ready to remove the ears. This makes it much easier to plate the top frame rail. Front of crossmember plated also. I used 1/8" for easier forming. Still need to bore the holes for the lower control arm bolts


















Ears removed.










Outside frame rail plated (3/16"s). This took some heat and the powered C clamp to get it in 1 piece.










Front inside frame horns plated. Just used 1/8" since its more for looks.


















Working on the inside frame rail (3/16"s). Just made 2 pieces for this area since the lower control arm mount goes almost to the top of the frame anyways.










Plates on but still need to be trimmed to perfect fit.










Rear of crossmember (1/4"). I used thicker material here since it's a relatively flat section that gets pretty narrow at the bottom. Also makes up for doing 1/8" on the front.










Thats it for now. 










Thats about 3 days progress. I still need to trim the bottom edge of all the plates so if it looks odd thats why. I normaly have the frame blasted before I start on them but this one was cleaned pretty good so I'm making do with it. I'll keep this updated as I make progress.


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 30 2009, 08:01 PM~15518457
> *I'm building this for a Regal that I redid the set up on last year. Nothing radical. Just a set of drop mounts planned for the rear and a 4 sided wrap. Using 3/16" for most of it with some 1/8" and 1/4" in specific areas for the best strength to weight ratio. Not being built as a hopper so no shrink or crazy lock up planned. This is the the first project on the new chassis table.
> 
> Enough talk heres some pics.
> 
> I had a piece of 3/16" press broke to a 90 for the side rails. This gives a rounded corner on the bottom edge which looks cleaner than angle. I tacked the pieces on to stiffen it before setting it on stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the lower leg off the side rail to allow me to form it around the corner. I welded the bottom plate to the frame, ground it flush then formed the side plate around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the same for the rear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready to remove the ears. This makes it much easier to plate the top frame rail. Front of crossmember plated also. I used 1/8" for easier forming. Still need to bore the holes for the lower control arm bolts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ears removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside frame rail plated (3/16"s). This took some heat and the powered C clamp to get it in 1 piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front inside frame horns plated. Just used 1/8" since its more for looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on the inside frame rail (3/16"s). Just made 2 pieces for this area since the lower control arm mount goes almost to the top of the frame anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plates on but still need to be trimmed to perfect fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear of crossmember (1/4"). I used thicker material here since it's a relatively flat section that gets pretty narrow at the bottom. Also makes up for doing 1/8" on the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats it for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats about 3 days progress. I still need to trim the bottom edge of all the plates so if it looks odd thats why. I normaly have the frame blasted before I start on them but this one was cleaned pretty good so I'm making do with it. I'll keep this updated as I make progress.
> *


frame is looking good homie 
:thumbsup:


----------



## pinche chico

3 days??

it took me about a month to mock and tack the outside of the frame!!!!

good progress tho homie!!!

keep up the good work


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

get some good detail pictures for how u plan to reinstall the front towers...i like the idea of removing them..i just never touched them cuz never really thought about how i would go about to putting them back in their exact same spots..so i would love to see and know how you do this urself


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

man u make it look so easy!!


----------



## singlepumpking

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 31 2009, 12:25 AM~15520317
> *get some good detail pictures for how u plan to reinstall the front towers...i like the idea of removing them..i just never touched them cuz never really thought about how i would go about to putting them back in their exact same spots..so i would love to see and know how you do this urself
> *


wow and your a shop aka fabricator? :uh: 

It is clear he made a jig for the ears and will be using that jig to put them back on. you cant see the outline for the jig and the stopper he tac welded with the arrow on it?

This would be common sense to most people who have worked with metal and measuring, not just hacking in a barn calling themselves "shops" 

You should be learning more before you give out soo much advice.


----------



## TexasHeat806

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Classic Customs

another good frame build!!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by regal85+Oct 30 2009, 10:25 PM~15518639-->
> 
> 
> 
> frame is looking good homie
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by pinche [email protected] 31 2009, 01:36 AM~15520083
> *3 days??
> 
> it took me about a month to mock and tack the outside of the frame!!!!
> 
> good progress tho homie!!!
> 
> keep up the good work
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It usually takes me longer but I've just had some down time and was able to put in some long days on it. Plus I'm very motivated to get this done, I have a couple more frames to get done this winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2009, 02:25 AM~15520317
> *get some good detail pictures for how u plan to reinstall the front towers...i like the idea of removing them..i just never touched them cuz never really thought about how i would go about to putting them back in their exact same spots..so i would love to see and know how you do this urself
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to get good detailed pics and explain as much as possible. Most of this stuff is not that difficult. You just have to have confidence and think about what your doing before you cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by OJ [email protected] 31 2009, 10:46 AM~15521517
> *man u make it look so easy!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The proper tools and equiptment make it easier, but it's still hard work.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-singlepumpking_@Oct 31 2009, 10:52 AM~15521558
> *wow and your a shop aka fabricator?  :uh:
> 
> It is clear he made a jig for the ears and will be using that jig to put them back on. you cant see the outline for the jig and the stopper he tac welded with the arrow on it?
> 
> This would be common sense to most people who have worked with metal and measuring, not just hacking in a barn calling themselves "shops"
> 
> You should be learning more before you give out soo much advice.
> *


Lets keep the insults out of my post please. I post my work and give out tips so others doing work can take it to another level. I still have lots to learn myself and I'm always looking at others work to see what I can learn.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 31 2009, 11:33 AM~15521794
> *another good frame build!!
> *


I may even finish this one for a change. :cheesy:


----------



## SwAnGiN88

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Oct 31 2009, 11:52 AM~15521558
> *wow and your a shop aka fabricator?  :uh:
> 
> It is clear he made a jig for the ears and will be using that jig to put them back on. you cant see the outline for the jig and the stopper he tac welded with the arrow on it?
> 
> This would be common sense to most people who have worked with metal and measuring, not just hacking in a barn calling themselves "shops"
> 
> You should be learning more before you give out soo much advice.
> *



:0


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

wished i had cash for a frame wrap :angry:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

That's some good stuff right there homie.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by NeNe_@Oct 31 2009, 11:48 AM~15521874
> *wished i had cash for a frame wrap  :angry:
> *


Just work harder and wish less. I'm struggling to get the funds to finish my own ride. Thats why I'm doing this.


Kingfish, here are a few close ups of the jig for the ears. 

Tacked them on both sides of the tube in 2 places to keep them from moving. The longer pieces of flat bar that lays top to bottom against the crossmember sets the height by working as a wedge. The T piece that runs front to back holds the angle of the ears.


























There is a good chance I will not reuse the ears. I may just make new tabs, but I'll still need the factory ears to be welded on to make a different jig for locating the bolt holes. I'll make sure to get some pics when that time comes.


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

SICK !! :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

first off im the boss here at kingfish which is my house i do all the major fabbing jeffe is my friend and #1 and only help , dont get it twisted hes done all the work on his car and helped me on countless builds and aside from my dad no one else has there hand in our builds but im the kingfish my names mino you do the math duh, so get your facts straight and just cuz jeffe dont know the answer to something don't mean i don't. at least jeffes down to ask questions and offer his knowledge which hes gotta lot of from building cars with me for years. And seriously we use our real names and people know us who are you and why do you hide your real identity :biggrin: singlepumpking come clean who are you so we can all know :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

outhopu that frames sick  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  very solid


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209+Oct 31 2009, 01:42 PM~15522475-->
> 
> 
> 
> first off im the boss here at kingfish which is my house i do all the major fabbing jeffe is my friend and #1 and only help , dont get it twisted hes done all the work on his car and helped me on countless builds and aside from my dad no one else has there hand in our builds but im the kingfish my names mino you do the math duh, so get your facts straight and just cuz jeffe dont know the answer to something don't mean i don't. at least jeffes down to ask questions and offer his knowledge which hes gotta lot of from building cars with me for years. And seriously we use our real names and people know us who are you and why do you hide your real identity :biggrin: singlepumpking come clean who are you so we can all know :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets keep this to PM's
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Oct 31 2009, 01:43 PM~15522485
> *outhopu that frames sick   :biggrin:    :biggrin:   very solid
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 31 2009, 11:12 AM~15522006
> *Just work harder and wish less. I'm struggling to get the funds to finish my own ride. Thats why I'm doing this.
> Kingfish, here are a few close ups of the jig for the ears.
> 
> Tacked them on both sides of the tube in 2 places to keep them from moving. The longer pieces of flat bar that lays top to bottom against the crossmember sets the height by working as a wedge. The T piece that runs front to back holds the angle of the ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a good chance I will not reuse the ears. I may just make new tabs, but I'll still need the factory ears to be welded on to make a different jig for locating the bolt holes. I'll make sure to get some pics when that time comes.
> *


alrighty, so i see when u cut the ears off they will come off as one unit attached to ur jig u made..so when ur ready to reinstall it all lines right back up...never thought of it...this is new to me...


----------



## OUTHOPU

Forgot to mention the tab welded to the crossmember locates the position of the ears as well.

When I reinstall them I'll butt the pieces back up and weld them on. Once you do a couple of these they aren't so scary. It's only metal, it can be cutoff and welded again if you don't get it right.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 31 2009, 07:20 PM~15524822
> *Forgot to mention the tab welded to the crossmember locates the position of the ears as well.
> 
> When I reinstall them I'll butt the pieces back up and weld them on. Once you do a couple of these they aren't so scary. It's only metal, it can be cutoff and welded again if you don't get it right.
> *


on the bottom of the T section u made couldnt u also tack weld in a piece of flat plate on the bottom just as u did on the side of the T on the top of the crossmember..and that would also hold the height?


----------



## OUTHOPU

Yes. It would be redundent but wouldn't hurt.


----------



## .TODD

keep kicken ass on it looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 31 2009, 08:53 PM~15525309
> *Yes. It would be redundent but wouldn't hurt.
> *


okay i thought so...we have never had a customer ask us to do this, nor felt the need to..but its nice knowing the way to do it that makes it easy without having to overthink it...


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 31 2009, 07:20 PM~15524822
> *Forgot to mention the tab welded to the crossmember locates the position of the ears as well.
> 
> When I reinstall them I'll butt the pieces back up and weld them on. Once you do a couple of these they aren't so scary. It's only metal, it can be cutoff and welded again if you don't get it right.
> *


maybe a helpful hint,or you may know this by now,,,but are you gonna plate the top of the frame and add the ears,,cuz if you plate the top of the belly wont it throw off the measurement? i didnt remove mine i plated over it to hold he ears down and made gussets


----------



## ROBERTO G

nice work like any off the projects you have posted


----------



## SwAnGiN88

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## KingsWood

nice work!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+Oct 31 2009, 11:04 PM~15525685-->
> 
> 
> 
> okay i thought so...we have never had a customer ask us to do this, nor felt the need to..but its nice knowing the way to do it that makes it easy without having to overthink it...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't going to remove them but it makes it easier to be able to just plate the whole top rail and coil pocket in 1 piece. Less cutting and fitting, plus just looks real clean.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pinche chico_@Nov 1 2009, 01:15 AM~15526439
> *maybe a helpful hint,or you may know this by now,,,but are you gonna plate the top of the frame and add the ears,,cuz if you plate the top of the belly wont it throw off the measurement? i didnt remove mine i plated over it to hold he ears down and made gussets
> *


The top of the crossmember will be one of the last pieces I put on. I will plate the coil pocket/top rail and do the ears before the crossmember. By doing it this way I don't have to try to cut a plate to fit in from the underside which loses room for a taller coil. 


Thanks for all the positive feedback fellas.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 1 2009, 01:08 PM~15528673
> *I wasn't going to remove them but it makes it easier to be able to just plate the whole top rail and coil pocket in 1 piece. Less cutting and fitting, plus just looks real clean.
> The top of the crossmember will be one of the last pieces I put on. I will plate the coil pocket/top rail and do the ears before the crossmember. By doing it this way I don't have to try to cut a plate to fit in from the underside which loses room for a taller coil.
> Thanks for all the positive feedback fellas.
> *


Sure are going through a lot of trouble since its not gonna be a hopper. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Honestly the guy has no plans on hopping. With that said though I just don't see the point in doing a frame and not making sure it could handle some abuse. 3 wheel is the owners main concern so it still needs to be sturdy.


----------



## TYTE9D

Very nice, thanks for posting pics and info


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Very nice. No half steppin'..


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

looking good homie,ima have to keep an eye on this one :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

awesome frame work homie.


----------



## pinche chico




----------



## stevie d

works lookin good just 1 lil question on the frame table yeah its cool but i cant realy see the advantage as the frame is still supported by jack stands ,not hatin just askin


----------



## L-BOOGIE

I like it Keep it up. :yes:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 2 2009, 01:30 AM~15533943
> *works lookin good just 1 lil question on the frame table yeah its cool but i cant realy see the advantage as the frame is still supported by jack stands ,not hatin just askin
> *


I had the frame upside down on the table with no stands when I started. That ensured that both the upper control arms ears and rear coil pearches were touching the table so I knew the frame wasn't twisted at all. Once I knew that I tacked the press broke pieces of 3/16" onto the side rails to stiffen the center. The I flipped the frame and set it on stands, made sure it was level on the stands and tied it down to keep it from moving. This frame had the rear frame horns replaced so I'm not making any chassis jigs off this frame. I'm working on picking up a stock frame for that, then I'll do away with the jack stands. Even using the stands isn't bad since they are sitting on a flat level surface, and I'm not doing any long full welds yet.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 2 2009, 06:56 AM~15535192
> *I had the frame upside down on the table with no stands when I started. That ensured that both the upper control arms ears and rear coil pearches were touching the table so I knew the frame wasn't twisted at all. Once I knew that I tacked the press broke pieces of 3/16" onto the side rails to stiffen the center. The I flipped the frame and set it on stands, made sure it was level on the stands and tied it down to keep it from moving. This frame had the rear frame horns replaced so I'm not making any chassis jigs off this frame. I'm working on picking up a stock frame for that, then I'll do away with the jack stands. Even using the stands isn't bad since they are sitting on a flat level surface, and I'm not doing any long full welds yet.
> *


cool ive seen chassis tables before but the alwys had mounts to mount the frame to now i get it that its not finished hence the jackstands and not purpose built mounts


----------



## OUTHOPU

My goal is to make jigs for every common frame, Caddy,Caprice,G-body, and X frames. Time and money dictates how quickly that will all come together.


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 31 2009, 06:20 PM~15524822
> *Forgot to mention the tab welded to the crossmember locates the position of the ears as well.
> 
> When I reinstall them I'll butt the pieces back up and weld them on. Once you do a couple of these they aren't so scary. It's only metal, it can be cutoff and welded again if you don't get it right.
> *


I actually have cut the ears off and relocated them! :biggrin:


----------



## super chipper

nice build mang!


----------



## SwAnGiN88

looking good mayne. wish i had the room to do somthing like that.


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 3 2009, 01:44 AM~15544902
> *I actually have cut the ears off and relocated them!  :biggrin:
> *



did't i see a pic of a g body frame you guys did where you switched to caddy/caprice mounts also .


----------



## STRICTLY1

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## droppen98

clean work having a porter power press sure is nice i just built one and it made work alot easier. good idea on the one peice plate under the ears its way better then lossing room in the spring pocket


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 3 2009, 12:44 AM~15544902
> *I actually have cut the ears off and relocated them!  :biggrin:
> *


No need to relocate them on this build. If I were doing a Caprice spindle and arms swap I'd think about it though.

Thanks again for the props everyone. I should make some more progress on it this week.


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 31 2009, 09:33 AM~15521794
> *another good frame build!!
> *


X2


----------



## redrum702




----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 2 2009, 08:50 PM~15543407
> *My goal is to make jigs for every common frame, Caddy,Caprice,G-body, and X frames. Time and money dictates how quickly that will all come together.
> *


you forgot Lincoln stoopid :biggrin:


----------



## MotownScandal

lookin good B, glad the homie wised up and went with you on this one, couldnt have made a better move :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH

How you planning on doing the upper a-arm mounts? I may have missed it, but are the stock peice going back on?

either way, it feels good to remove the stocks, should be standard practice with frame-offs


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Nov 4 2009, 08:17 AM~15558015-->
> 
> 
> 
> you forgot Lincoln stoopid  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe I'm just done with Lincolns. :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2009, 08:38 AM~15558072
> *lookin good B, glad the homie wised up and went with you on this one, couldnt have made a better move :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now everybody can rag the shit out of him if he still don't hit a switch with this under his ride.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AndrewH_@Nov 4 2009, 09:58 AM~15558364
> *How you planning on doing the upper a-arm mounts? I may have missed it, but are the stock peice going back on?
> 
> either way, it feels good to remove the stocks, should be standard practice with frame-offs
> *


The stock ears will go back on then I'll make a different jig to locate the mounting holes and go from there. I've got a couple different ideas for the mounts.


----------



## little chris

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 2 2009, 09:50 PM~15543407
> *My goal is to make jigs for every common frame, Caddy,Caprice,G-body, and X frames. Time and money dictates how quickly that will all come together.
> *


x2 it allways saves time when starting somthing new


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## MotownScandal

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 4 2009, 05:51 PM~15562053
> *Maybe I'm just done with Lincolns.  :scrutinize:
> Now everybody can rag the shit out of him if he still don't hit a switch with this under his ride.
> The stock ears will go back on then I'll make a different jig to locate the mounting holes and go from there. I've got a couple different ideas for the mounts.
> *


there will no longer be any excuses for it lol


----------



## Mark

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Money

LOOKIN GOOD>>>> uffin:


----------



## chtrone

looks good homie!!


----------



## OUTHOPU

Made some more progress. I fit the top rail plates and front body mount area pieces. Here are some detail pics to show how I feel plates should fit. I spend a lot of time getting them to fit like this but it insures the strongest frame possible when finished. I weld my side pieces to the frame then cap them with the top and bottom plates leaving an outside corner to fill with weld. If there is a gap between the plates then you are just welding them to the thin corner of the stock frame. 


















































This is how I do a butt weld joint. A nice tight fit with a V groove will give good penetration for a strong weld. This is a must if you plan to smooth the welds down.










This is why I leave an outside corner to fill. It allows a nice fat bead to be laid down. This leaves me plenty of material to grind down when polishing the welds off, without creating a weak spot.










Nevermind the mess, ran out of time to clean up.
This is it until the weekend.


----------



## pinche chico

man that frame looks like poop lemme know when your done and i can send you a fresh one,,,and you can send me that one












just kidding,,,good work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

looks good as usual b


----------



## goinlow

great work bro! keep it going !


----------



## 79 cutty

Coming out nicely man! Real clean


----------



## flaked85

KEEPS GETTIN BETER AND BETTER HOMIE.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thanks fellas. I have a busy weekend ahead of me. I hope to get it flipped over and start getting the bottom plated.


----------



## timdog57

Very good plate fitment. Looks good


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 6 2009, 12:38 PM~15581556
> *Very good plate fitment.  Looks good
> *


hell yeah.....looks real good


----------



## KAKALAK

looks real good, so on the sides at the top on the 1st pic, you are not welding it to the existing frame?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Nov 6 2009, 11:38 AM~15581556-->
> 
> 
> 
> Very good plate fitment.  Looks good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 11:47 AM~15581648
> *hell yeah.....looks real good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a bit of a perfectionist. I don't alway get the fit I want but it's usually real close.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Nov 6 2009, 12:52 PM~15582338
> *looks real good, so on the sides at the top on the 1st pic, you are not welding it to the existing frame?
> *


The side plates are welded to the frame then the top is welded to the side plates. I'll try to get some detailed pics of how exactly I do all that.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT for my homie OUTHOPU!


----------



## gasman

thanks everyone yes this is my frame and byron does good work


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Looking good. Its nice to see someone that really knows his weld joint preperation techniques.


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

i was told when i started my frame to leave room between the plates so that the weld could hit the edges of the reinforcment metal as well as the frame itself.it made perfect sense to me but it looks like when the fitment of the plates is so close that it may not penetrate into the frame ,what do you think,cuz fitting them the way you are would make it real easy to mold it afterwards


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 6 2009, 11:07 PM~15587456
> *i was told when i started my frame to leave room between the plates so that the weld could hit the edges of the reinforcment metal as well as the frame itself.it made perfect sense to me but it looks like when the fitment of the plates is so close that it may not penetrate into the frame ,what do you think,cuz fitting them the way you are would make it real easy to mold it afterwards
> *



Thats the way I try to weld em. Its hard sometimes cause the metal will start to "turn" on you once and a while, when bending, and trys to throw off your seam.

I see a lot of people get carried away, worring about the frame "underneath" the wrap. Like its gunna bounce around in there or shift around or some shit. Honestly, as far as I'm concerns, the original frame is just a templete/jig to build new frame around. The old frame could just disappear for all I care. After the new frame is built around it, I don't think the original frame can effect strentgh . thats just me though...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 6 2009, 11:20 PM~15587591
> *Thats the way I try to weld em.  Its hard sometimes cause the metal will start to "turn" on you once and a while, when bending, and trys to throw off your seam.
> 
> I see a lot of people get carried away, worring about the frame "underneath" the wrap. Like its gunna bounce around in there or shift around or some shit. Honestly, as far as I'm concerns, the original frame is just a templete/jig to build new frame around.  The old frame could just disappear for all I care.  After the new frame is built around it, I don't think the original frame can effect strentgh . thats just me though...
> *


the og frame adds to the overall strength of the frame after being wrapped. My .02 is that you wouldnt want to lose that. Thats like additional strength.


----------



## All Out Customs

Clean work man.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin+Nov 6 2009, 07:30 PM~15586000-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good. Its nice to see someone that really knows his weld joint preperation techniques.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've read a far amount on the matter, and also seen failures when not done properly. Between the two this is why I do what I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 10:07 PM~15587456
> *i was told when i started my frame to leave room between the plates so that the weld could hit the edges of the reinforcment metal as well as the frame itself.it made perfect sense to me but it looks like when the fitment of the plates is so close that it may not penetrate into the frame ,what do you think,cuz fitting them the way you are would make it real easy to mold it afterwards
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welding wire should not be used in place of steel as a filler. The purpose of the wire is to fuse/melt the 2 pieces together. Leaving gaps between the pieces is a short cut method. It takes a lot of time to bevel all the edges and get a tight fit and to be honest there are very few people that will put the time in. Especially when turning a profit is the main reason for doing the work. You will also notice that I do not have any weld joints that run at a 90 to the frame, rather they all are 45 or parallel to the frame. I make the seam longer by doing so which spreads the load over a larger area to prevent a stress riser which can lead to a crack at the weld. This is another area where most short cut it.
> 
> Yes, molding the corners is much easier when the plates fit properly.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-westsidehydros_@Nov 6 2009, 10:20 PM~15587591
> *Thats the way I try to weld em.  Its hard sometimes cause the metal will start to "turn" on you once and a while, when bending, and trys to throw off your seam.
> 
> I see a lot of people get carried away, worring about the frame "underneath" the wrap. Like its gunna bounce around in there or shift around or some shit. Honestly, as far as I'm concerns, the original frame is just a templete/jig to build new frame around.  The old frame could just disappear for all I care.  After the new frame is built around it, I don't think the original frame can effect strentgh . thats just me though...
> *


Your right the metal doesn't always lay the way we want it to. Thats why I do rough cut pieces and then do final trimming after the piece is tacked in place. It takes way more time but is worth it to me.

The stock frame contributes to the overall strength. Think about how much abuse a stock frame can handle with just a little seam welding and gussets. There is already close to an 1/8" there why not tie that in with the plates and make the most of the package.



> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 6 2009, 10:29 PM~15587672
> *the og frame adds to the overall strength of the frame after being wrapped. My .02 is that you wouldnt want to lose that. Thats like additional strength.
> *


Agreed.


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 6 2009, 11:29 PM~15587672
> *the og frame adds to the overall strength of the frame after being wrapped. My .02 is that you wouldnt want to lose that. Thats like additional strength.
> *


I don't know, I still feel like its a cardboard box, with a wooden box around it, the cardboard box almost becomes obsolete. The stock frame is so thin compared to 1/4, I can't see how much it actually helps.

And I guess I'm aminly talking about the posts i've seen where the plates are also "plug welded" all over the place, like its gunna slide out or somethin.

Nice build though, sorry to h-jack thread.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 7 2009, 01:58 AM~15589329
> *I don't know, I still feel like its a cardboard box, with a wooden box around it, the cardboard box almost becomes obsolete. The stock frame is so thin compared to 1/4, I can't see how much it actually helps.
> 
> And I guess I'm aminly talking about the posts i've seen where the plates are also "plug welded" all over the place, like its gunna slide out or somethin.
> 
> Nice build though, sorry to h-jack thread.
> *


I know what your saying. I just figure why not tie it in as best I can, it doesn't take much extra time. Don't worry about jacking the thread. As long as everybody plays nice and brings good questions or comments to the table it's all good.


----------



## westsidehydros

oh yea, don't get me wrong, tieing into orig frame is good, just some guys obsess about it. They try to catch the 2 plates and frame with one pass, making huge gap to fill with just weld. After you smooth that out, you get a very thin, rounded edge.

keep up good work!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 7 2009, 04:34 PM~15592309
> *oh yea, don't get me wrong, tieing into orig frame is good, just some guys obsess about it. They try to catch the 2 plates and frame with one pass, making huge gap to fill with just weld. After you smooth that out, you get a very thin, rounded edge.
> 
> keep up good work!
> *


i did mine with a larger gap(1/4" was the widest),but i did a pass on each plate to the frame and on the second pass i went from the other plate over the first bead (only where needed) most was good enough for single pass though....i think it will be ok.....i hope!


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 5 2009, 08:10 PM~15576732
> *Made some more progress. I fit the top rail plates and front body mount area pieces. Here are some detail pics to show how I feel plates should fit. I spend a lot of time getting them to fit like this but it insures the strongest frame possible when finished. I weld my side pieces to the frame then cap them with the top and bottom plates leaving an outside corner to fill with weld. If there is a gap between the plates then you are just welding them to the thin corner of the stock frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I do a butt weld joint. A nice tight fit with a V groove will give good penetration for a strong weld. This is a must if you plan to smooth the welds down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I leave an outside corner to fill. It allows a nice fat bead to be laid down. This leaves me plenty of material to grind down when polishing the welds off, without creating a weak spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind the mess, ran out of time to clean up.
> This is it until the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Flipped the frame over and got busy on the underside today.

Bottom of crossmember. I used 3/16" here

Stitch welded on with the edges ground flush










You can see how I fill the radius with weld. 










Full welded 










Ground down flush again and ready to be capped.










Bottom plate tacked then full welded.


















Bottom frame horns plated in 1/8" to make it easier to form into the curves.


































Also ran a bead over the factory seam and tied coil pearch into the top plate.


















I'm going to try to get some more done tomorrow. I have a couple more cars to tend to though so may not get much more done this weekend.


----------



## MotownScandal

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 8 2009, 01:24 AM~15595285
> *Flipped the frame over and got busy on the underside today.
> 
> Bottom of crossmember. I used 3/16" here
> 
> Stitch welded on with the edges ground flush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how I fill the radius with weld.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full welded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground down flush again and ready to be capped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tacked on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full welded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front frame horn lower sections. Used 1/8" here to make it easier to form to the odd shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also ran a bead over the factory seam and tied coil pearch into the top plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to get some more done tomorrow. I have a couple more cars to tend to though so may not get much more done this weekend.
> *


top mutha fuckin notch homie


----------



## KAKALAK

I was told that the frames should be stich welded and then plugged. They said that a fully welded seam is over kill. That came from a state certified welder on my job but not to say he is totally right. Any comments?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 8 2009, 07:51 AM~15596766
> *I was told that the frames should be stich welded and then plugged. They said that a fully welded seam is over kill. That came from a state certified welder on my job but not to say he is totally right. Any comments?
> *


I've been trying to brake the old habit of full welding everything. I've been told very similar things. I just feel better with high stressed ares being full welded. I have done some stitch welds in areas I knew wouldn't see a lot of stress. There are very few applications that require a full weld over such distances. We in the lowrider world have just made it our practice because it just looks like crap if you only stitch weld the plates on.


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 7 2009, 08:05 PM~15593423
> *i did mine with a larger gap(1/4" was the widest),but i did a pass on each plate to the frame and on the second pass i went from the other plate over the first bead (only where needed) most was good enough for single pass though....i think it will be ok.....i hope!
> *



your car is going to break in half when you slam the doors...
:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 8 2009, 12:00 PM~15597316
> *your car is going to break in half when you slam the doors...
> :biggrin:
> *


haha,you and outhopu both warned me so when it happens i have noone else to blame but myself :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

i love good quality builds like this. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

awesome work, probably the most detailed frame work i have seen on here. i must say when i get a chance i will be using some of your ideas. great stuff. makes me want to get another frame and get busy.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Nov 8 2009, 11:32 AM~15597469-->
> 
> 
> 
> i love good quality builds like this.  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I showed mine now you need to show yours (no ****). :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Nov 8 2009, 02:56 PM~15598675
> *awesome work, probably the most detailed frame work i have seen on here. i must say when i get a chance i will be using some of your ideas. great stuff. makes me want to get another frame and get busy.
> *


Use them, thats why I post these builds. When I start a build thread I try to make it as informative as possible to help others step up their game. It also pushes me to step mine up since I'm posting the pics I want everything as close to perfect as I can get.


----------



## OUTHOPU

After a long weekend of working on too many different things this is what I got done.

Some filler pieces to strengthen the coil opening and lower control arm mounts.
Used 1/8" for the smaller pieces and 3/16" for the piece that wrap around the coil opening.





































Plated the last section between the side piece and control arm mount with 3/16"



















Everything is trimmed down on the lower edge and the bottom cross member complete. Now I can get the top side full welded and start working towards the rear.


----------



## west coast ridaz

looks good u do good work


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

did u fill the crossmember holes in or just plated over?

also i am gonna assume that on if u were to shrink the belly, u would do that first then do what you had done to remove the towers?


----------



## sg1221

x2.....


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz+Nov 9 2009, 12:53 AM~15603845-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks good u do good work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 9 2009, 01:13 AM~15604055
> *did u fill the crossmember holes in or just plated over?
> 
> also i am gonna assume that on if u were to shrink the belly, u would do that first then do what you had done to remove the towers?
> *


No, I left the holes. I still need to plate the top after doing the ears. Yes for a shrink/split I'd do the ears after that.


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 6 2009, 09:07 PM~15587456
> *i was told when i started my frame to leave room between the plates so that the weld could hit the edges of the reinforcment metal as well as the frame itself.it made perfect sense to me but it looks like when the fitment of the plates is so close that it may not penetrate into the frame ,what do you think,cuz fitting them the way you are would make it real easy to mold it afterwards
> *



The reason to hit the stock frame backing is to give some webbing to the joint, because if there is no webbing on the inside corner, the weld woulkd have to come to a sharp 90* point on the outside to meet the thickness of the top and botttom flats. When smoothing the welds and rounding the edge out, you will be taking considerable thickness out of the corner, and I've never seen a structural beam/tubing with a grreatly reduced thickness on the corner. Some people weld a single plate to the stock frame completely by itself,which gives the extra corner thickness,but then again lots of people have to double stack body mounts on warped frames.

About the stich welding, these plates arent really reinforcments whn doing a full wrap, we are constructing new tubing by simpley making the original rails 3x thicker, instead of replacing with 3x thicker tubing. Had the original frame been 1/4", and the reinforcements been 3/16", maybe stich welding would make sence, but when the added material vastly outweighs the original, its not like your just adding peices on anymore. Stich welding makes sence for partials.


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 8 2009, 01:24 AM~15595285
> *Flipped the frame over and got busy on the underside today.
> 
> Bottom of crossmember. I used 3/16" here
> 
> Stitch welded on with the edges ground flush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how I fill the radius with weld.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full welded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground down flush again and ready to be capped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom plate tacked then full welded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom frame horns plated in 1/8" to make it easier to form into the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also ran a bead over the factory seam and tied coil pearch into the top plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to get some more done tomorrow. I have a couple more cars to tend to though so may not get much more done this weekend.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
looks good bro! keep the good work up bro!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 8 2009, 10:06 AM~15596888
> *I've been trying to brake the old habit of full welding everything. I've been told very similar things. I just feel better with high stressed ares being full welded. I have done some stitch welds in areas I knew wouldn't see a lot of stress. There are very few applications that require a full weld over such distances. We in the lowrider world have just made it our practice because it just looks like crap if you only stitch weld the plates on.
> *


  true it does look better fully molded in.


----------



## Z3dr0ck

TTT - Great work!


----------



## OUTHOPU

Put a few hours in today. 

Full welded the top plates on and tacked the ears back on. Still not sure what I'm going to do for new A arm mounts.










Just lined the plates back up and tacked them on.


----------



## droppen98

kicks ass work


----------



## SwAnGiN88

got some nice welds going on there :thumbsup:


----------



## monteloco

:0 :0 ERES CABRON


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thanks.

Got a little more done today. I'd say I'm about half way there.

Made a new jig for locating the holes in the ears. I decided that I'm going to build new mounts. Modified the old jig. I will weld the jig in place once I flip the frame again.




























I sleeved the body mount openings to clean up the looks and prevent loosing bushings down the frame when putting body back on later. Used aluminized exhaust tubing and dipped the ends in paint before installing to prevent rust since there will be no way to get paint all the way to the end later.

Test fit









Dipped










Welded in










Polished smooth



















Finished trimming the edges on the bottom and welded the rear up.




























I started to box the center in but ran out of time.


----------



## OUTHOPU

I decided to do a cut away example of why I fit my plates the way I do. I used 1/4" plate and 3/16" tube for my sample pieces. My welder was also set for welding closer to 1/8" material, just to show how well the weld penetrates.

This shows the heat transfer. Notice it evenly penetrates each plate. The side plate was welded to the tube before the two plates were welded using the outside corner method. This is exactly how I do each plate on the frame.










I cut a stub off to show a cross section. This is with the weld polished smooth. Notice how the corner is still very close to the same thickness as the plates. If I laid down a fatter bead the corner could be made thicker and more squared if desired.










Class dismissed. :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 11 2009, 09:16 PM~15639312
> *Thanks.
> 
> Got a little more done today. I'd say I'm about half way there.
> 
> Made a new jig for locating the holes in the ears. I decided that I'm going to build new mounts. Modified the old jig. I will weld the jig in place once I flip the frame again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sleeved the body mount openings to clean up the looks and prevent loosing bushings down the frame when putting body back on later. Used aluminized exhaust tubing and dipped the ends in paint before installing to prevent rust since there will be no way to get paint all the way to the end later.
> 
> Test fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welded in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polished smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished trimming the edges on the bottom and welded the rear up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started to box the center in but ran out of time.
> *


----------



## ice64berg

that is sick work ..and i would never expect less of you .. youve done a few frames over the last few years and it is always top notch!!!!


----------



## TWEEDY

I agree a 100 percent. you show all details and even reasonings behind why you do things the way you do. very informative


----------



## alex75

you do very nice work


----------



## S10lifted

Very nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Nov 12 2009, 06:01 AM~15641685
> *Very nice work :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## 16474

I love homemade hydraulic pump c clamps


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 11 2009, 10:29 PM~15639437
> *I decided to do a cut away example of why I fit my plates the way I do. I used 1/4" plate and 3/16" tube for my sample pieces. My welder was also set for welding closer to 1/8" material, just to show how well the weld penetrates.
> 
> This shows the heat transfer. Notice it evenly penetrates each plate. The side plate was welded to the tube before the two plates were welded using the outside corner method. This is exactly how I do each plate on the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut a stub off to show a cross section. This is with the weld polished smooth. Notice how the corner is still very close to the same thickness as the plates. If I laid down a fatter bead the corner could be made thicker and more squared if desired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Class dismissed. :biggrin:
> *



I give you props man for showing how you do frames. We are gonna have to start calling you Sensei :worship:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Nov 12 2009, 10:51 AM~15642499
> *I give you props man for showing how you do frames. We are gonna have to start calling you Sensei  :worship:
> *


 :no: his heads already big enough :biggrin:


----------



## JOEWANCHO914

damm homie! get her done the right way!! :biggrin:


----------



## droppen98

very good idea on the pipe for the body bushings i know a bunch of times i have had to fish a bolt out of a frame


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 30 2009, 11:01 PM~15518457
> *I'm building this for a Regal that I redid the set up on last year. Nothing radical. Just a set of drop mounts planned for the rear and a 4 sided wrap. Using 3/16" for most of it with some 1/8" and 1/4" in specific areas for the best strength to weight ratio. Not being built as a hopper so no shrink or crazy lock up planned. This is the the first project on the new chassis table.
> 
> Enough talk heres some pics.
> 
> I had a piece of 3/16" press broke to a 90 for the side rails. This gives a rounded corner on the bottom edge which looks cleaner than angle. I tacked the pieces on to stiffen it before setting it on stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the lower leg off the side rail to allow me to form it around the corner. I welded the bottom plate to the frame, ground it flush then formed the side plate around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the same for the rear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready to remove the ears. This makes it much easier to plate the top frame rail. Front of crossmember plated also. I used 1/8" for easier forming. Still need to bore the holes for the lower control arm bolts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ears removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside frame rail plated (3/16"s). This took some heat and the powered C clamp to get it in 1 piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front inside frame horns plated. Just used 1/8" since its more for looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on the inside frame rail (3/16"s). Just made 2 pieces for this area since the lower control arm mount goes almost to the top of the frame anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plates on but still need to be trimmed to perfect fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear of crossmember (1/4"). I used thicker material here since it's a relatively flat section that gets pretty narrow at the bottom. Also makes up for doing 1/8" on the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats it for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats about 3 days progress. I still need to trim the bottom edge of all the plates so if it looks odd thats why. I normaly have the frame blasted before I start on them but this one was cleaned pretty good so I'm making do with it. I'll keep this updated as I make progress.
> *


Nice I can't wait to see you finish the Bonneville :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by crucialjp+Nov 12 2009, 09:51 AM~15642499-->
> 
> 
> 
> I give you props man for showing how you do frames. We are gonna have to start calling you Sensei  :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks young grasshopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 09:57 AM~15642551
> *:no: his heads already big enough :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's alright you can tell people you know me. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 11:34 AM~15643434
> *very good idea on the pipe for the body bushings i know a bunch of times i have had to fish a bolt out of a frame
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my idea I actually saw it on a Down 4 Life build on the 65 wagon. I like it so I decided to give it a try. Makes for a much cleaner finished product.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-datdude-oc_@Nov 12 2009, 11:38 AM~15643475
> *Nice I can't wait to see you finish the Bonneville :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I'm trying, thats what all this work I've been doing is for. Hustling up the funds man.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 12 2009, 08:59 PM~15648345
> *
> It's alright you can tell people you know me. :cheesy:
> 
> *














i got a question for ya ill pm you in a few minutes


----------



## OUTHOPU

I'm waiting....


----------



## yetti

Looking good B. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thanks man. I'm trying to catch up to your quality.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 12 2009, 08:44 PM~15649419
> *Thanks man. I'm trying to catch up to your quality.
> *


I have just been doing it longer. Your topics are great for showing the newbs the right way. Sometimes you think about it too much. I haven't ever removed the mount in the front and plated under it. Never had one move or rip off so its good enough. Time will determine what you can do to a frame and still make it worth your time. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

I do get carried away most the time. I'm border line O.C.D for sure.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 12 2009, 09:35 PM~15650001
> *I do get carried away most the time. I'm border line O.C.D for sure.
> *


Its fine as long as you aren't trying to make money off of it. :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc

:biggrin: as always an awesom information filled topic!


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Nice fucking work. I cleaned out my PMs, hit me back.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Nov 13 2009, 06:45 AM~15653324
> *Nice fucking work. I cleaned out my PMs, hit me back.
> *


Will do.


----------



## Southside01

nice work,looks good


----------



## OUTHOPU

Plated the top rails today and got one side almost boxed in. Need to do a little more trimming on the box section still.

When doing longer runs of weld I break it up a little then come back and fill in the rest to help prevent the heat from pulling the frame.










Other side full welded










This is where the powered C clamp makes a difference. No heat needed for a nice tight fit.










Almost feels like I'm getting somewhere now.


----------



## MotownScandal

ssppppplendiiidd :wave:


----------



## TWEEDY

Lovin the progress. badass frame work right here.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by MotownScandal+Nov 13 2009, 11:23 PM~15660497-->
> 
> 
> 
> ssppppplendiiidd :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TWEEDY_@Nov 14 2009, 01:14 AM~15661445
> *Lovin the progress. badass frame work right here.
> *


I'm trying to bust this out before the weather goes to shit. Won't get much done for a few days though. I have my daughter for the weekend.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

nice work homie!


----------



## 214monte

:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 14 2009, 08:54 AM~15663096
> *:wave:
> I'm trying to bust this out before the weather goes to shit. Won't get much done for a few days though. I have my daughter for the weekend.
> *


she shood be a good enuf welder by now, give her the gun :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

She's been sick too much lately for me to have her in the garage with me, otherwise I'd have more pics to post.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Another day closer to finishing. Had to get some arms from the pick and pull today to get the front end finished so that ate up the first half of the day. Got busy after that though.

Boxed in the insides.



















Fabbed up the new upper ears. Used 3/4" bar stock and 3/16" gusstes. 

Ears bolted to jig ready to be welded. I bevelled the corners pretty good for better penetration.



















As always a tight fit is a must.










Preheated the ears a little with a rosebud tip then ran a single pass around each ear.










Test fit the arms to measure clearance for gussets.










Gussets added










Did a triple pass on the back side of the ears because I'm the king of overkill.










I need to get my jig made for the rear so this needs to come off the table and the new stock frame will go on tomorrow. Hope to have the jig made tomorrow and this frame back on the table before the weekend. I'm going for broke and I'm going to attempt to get as close to finished as possible by the end of the week.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 17 2009, 10:50 PM~15698250
> *Another day closer to finishing. Had to get some arms from the pick and pull today to get the front end finished so that ate up the first half of the day. Got busy after that though.
> 
> Boxed in the insides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabbed up the new upper ears. Used 3/4" bar stock and 3/16" gusstes.
> 
> Ears bolted to jig ready to be welded. I bevelled the corners pretty good for better penetration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always a tight fit is a must.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preheated the ears a little with a rosebud tip then ran a single pass around each ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test fit the arms to measure clearance for gussets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gussets added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a triple pass on the back side of the ears because I'm the king of overkill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get my jig made for the rear so this needs to come off the table and the new stock frame will go on tomorrow. Hope to have the jig made tomorrow and this frame back on the table before the weekend. I'm going for broke and I'm going to attempt to get as close to finished as possible by the end of the week.
> *


Going throw all that work, you should have just done 2 tabs on each side and got ride of the bushing bar. 

Clean ass work :biggrin: I would have done 1 more pass just to be sure  J/P


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 17 2009, 10:50 PM~15698250
> *Another day closer to finishing. Had to get some arms from the pick and pull today to get the front end finished so that ate up the first half of the day. Got busy after that though.
> 
> Boxed in the insides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabbed up the new upper ears. Used 3/4" bar stock and 3/16" gusstes.
> 
> Ears bolted to jig ready to be welded. I bevelled the corners pretty good for better penetration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always a tight fit is a must.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preheated the ears a little with a rosebud tip then ran a single pass around each ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test fit the arms to measure clearance for gussets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gussets added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a triple pass on the back side of the ears because I'm the king of overkill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get my jig made for the rear so this needs to come off the table and the new stock frame will go on tomorrow. Hope to have the jig made tomorrow and this frame back on the table before the weekend. I'm going for broke and I'm going to attempt to get as close to finished as possible by the end of the week.
> *



thats not overkill..u know the ears take a beating anyways..better to be safe than sorry


----------



## rug442




----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Nov 18 2009, 03:37 AM~15700319-->
> 
> 
> 
> Going throw all that work, you should have just done 2 tabs on each side and got ride of the bushing bar.
> 
> Clean ass work :biggrin: I would have done 1 more pass just to be sure  J/P
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought about doing that but it would leave it with no way of doing an alignment to the front end, unless I made cam plates and thats just more work...
> 
> Thanks for the props, means alot coming from you.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 18 2009, 05:18 AM~15700508
> *thats not overkill..u know the ears take a beating anyways..better to be safe than sorry
> *


I realy did new ears for looks. I just don't like the factory stuff. I had a bar of 3/4" laying here so figured I'd just use it up. Could have gotten by with all 3/16" with gussets added. The owner will never put enough power in the trunk to hurt anything on this frame.


----------



## jsozae

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

:worship:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Good to see everybody is enjoying the build.

Decided to plate the rest of the center section. Just used 1/8" since it was boxed already. Unfortunately I had to hammer on it some to get it to follow the curve. Fittment was more important than cosmetics here since you can't see it at all once the body is on.



















I couldn't help myself and started polishing the welds down. Just want to clean up what can be seen.





































Also removed this frame from the table and started setting up the stock frame for the jig work needed.

This is why I built the table. I can use a level with confidence knowing the frame is sitting on a level surface. Should have the jig built tomorrow.










It's nice to know for sure. It stresses me out when I have to hope it's level or square.


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 17 2009, 09:50 PM~15698250
> *Another day closer to finishing. Had to get some arms from the pick and pull today to get the front end finished so that ate up the first half of the day. Got busy after that though.
> 
> Boxed in the insides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabbed up the new upper ears. Used 3/4" bar stock and 3/16" gusstes.
> 
> Ears bolted to jig ready to be welded. I bevelled the corners pretty good for better penetration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always a tight fit is a must.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preheated the ears a little with a rosebud tip then ran a single pass around each ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test fit the arms to measure clearance for gussets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gussets added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a triple pass on the back side of the ears because I'm the king of overkill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get my jig made for the rear so this needs to come off the table and the new stock frame will go on tomorrow. Hope to have the jig made tomorrow and this frame back on the table before the weekend. I'm going for broke and I'm going to attempt to get as close to finished as possible by the end of the week.
> *


----------



## flako

great work, keep it up.  keep them pics coming on the progress


----------



## TWEEDY

Lovin this topic


----------



## OUTHOPU

I'll have more pics tonight. Just taking a break for lunch. Should have the chassis jig finished tonight.


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking good man. Brings back some not so fond memories of doing mine! :biggrin:


----------



## lawlow310




----------



## crucialjp

:thumbsup: I'm enjoying watching this come together


----------



## mazdawg78

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Nov 19 2009, 01:30 PM~15716051
> *:thumbsup: I'm enjoying watching this come together
> *


agreed


----------



## Z3dr0ck

> _Originally posted by mazdawg78_@Nov 19 2009, 03:49 PM~15716236
> *agreed
> *


X3


----------



## Jimmy C

If you were near me, I'd have my '62 Ford P/U frame over to you to be "boxed" first thing in the morning. The frame material is very thick, however it's C-channel and needs to be closed up. Nice work.


----------



## chtrone

frame is looking bad ass homie!!!


----------



## OUTHOPU

More pics as promised. Not a bad day other than having to drill 75, 5/16 holes then tap 32 of them. It only took 2 drill bits, 2 uni-bits, 2 taps, half a can of tap magic and a trip to Lowes. :banghead: 

Got the chassis jig finished. For now at least, may add a couple more things later.
I used the bumper mounts and 4 body mounts to locate what I need change on the other frame.

Jig bolts to the frame and to the table. I drilled and tapped the table for the feet locations.



















I welded a nut to the cap of the tube to allow me to bolt the frame tight against the jig to insure everything is level. Just used the slugs left over from boring the body mount sleeve openings.



















This is sitting on the front jig. On the money










Managed to also finish trimming and welding the bottom edge of the center section.





































Made use of the body dolly while the table is occupied.










Now I need to get the stocker off the table and find someone to help me put the tank back on.


----------



## chtrone

damn i need a garage soon so i could be doing this without worrying bout the weather!! everything looking good homie!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 19 2009, 10:06 PM~15721138
> *More pics as promised. Not a bad day other than having to drill 75, 5/16 holes then tap 32 of them. It only took 2 drill bits, 2 uni-bits, 2 taps, half a can of tap magic and a trip to Lowes. :banghead:
> 
> Got the chassis jig finished. For now at least, may add a couple more things later.
> I used the bumper mounts and 4 body mounts to locate what I need change on the other frame.
> 
> Jig bolts to the frame and to the table. I drilled and tapped the table for the feet locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I welded a nut to the cap of the tube to allow me to bolt the frame tight against the jig to insure everything is level. Just used the slugs left over from boring the body mount sleeve openings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is sitting on the front jig. On the money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to also finish trimming and welding the bottom edge of the center section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made use of the body dolly while the table is occupied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to get the stocker off the table and find someone to help me put the tank back on.
> *



i notice theres a good a mount of rust around the body mount area...is it just surface rust or something youre gonna have to fix?


----------



## OUTHOPU

Nothing I need to address on that frame for now. It was solid enough to make the jigs and thats all that frame needed to do for the time being. I'll wrap that one later and put it up for sale.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 19 2009, 11:06 PM~15721138
> *now I need to get the stocker off the table and find someone to help me put the tank back on.
> *


iam only a short drive way just pm me iam free saturday evening


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 20 2009, 12:36 AM~15721592
> *i notice theres a good a mount of rust around the body mount area...is it just surface rust or something youre gonna have to fix?
> *


that aint shit,you gotta see some of the frames up here


----------



## juandik

you need an I beam with a trolly and hoist now bro make it easy to move things from one side to the other


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 19 2009, 10:51 PM~15721790
> *Nothing I need to address on that frame for now. It was solid enough to make the jigs and thats all that frame needed to do for the time being. I wrap that one later and put it up for sale.
> *



nice..u know why i asked lol...


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass+Nov 20 2009, 10:13 AM~15725036-->
> 
> 
> 
> iam only a short drive way  just pm me iam free saturday evening
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the offer. I was able to get everything moved this morning and make more progress
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 20 2009, 10:56 AM~15725405
> *that aint shit,you gotta see some of the frames up here
> *


For real. This is considered a "mint" frame around here.



> _Originally posted by juandik_@Nov 20 2009, 12:56 PM~15726636
> *you need an I beam with a trolly and hoist now bro make it easy to move things from one side to the other
> *


Trust me it's on my list. Don't have the time right now though.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Got the stock frame off the table and set this up on the jig. Well my eye wasn't wrong. The rear of the frame was way off. Would have had some real fitment issues if I wraped it like this.

Frame was short over a 1/2" and both ears were not aligned by an 1 1/2".



















Cut the frame horns off, sleeved the inside of the frame, slipped the horns back on and weled it up. I plug welded to the plate for added strength.

Doesn't need to be pretty, just didn't want a weak spot.










You can see the gap left after getting them lined up.










Ready to tackle the rear now.










I hate how the factory plate and coil pearch looks so I just chopped it all off. I will use some tubing instead.










The tubing in the middle is a jig for locating the upper trailing arm mounts.










Now I can plate the inside frame rail without doing patch pieces to get around the factory coil pearch. We will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## TWEEDY

Badass bro. Mad respect!


----------



## 313Rider

frame looks good B i like it


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 313Rider_@Nov 21 2009, 11:22 AM~15736810
> *frame looks good B i like it
> *


Look who showed up. :wave:
It's coming along nicely.



Managed to get the rear arch plated today. Still need to trim the bottom edge once I flip it.

Used some 6" flat bar to make it a little easier to handle. 




























There isn't an issue with doing it this way verses one piece as long as the seams aren't at a 90 to the frame and the edges are bevelled. I won't full weld these seams until I stand the frame up to allow for the best bead possible for strength.










Used more 6"x 3/16" flat stock here. Just welded it on then trimmed it with the torch and grinder. Saves the time of making a templet.














































Did somebody need change? It's a shame to have to cover these up.  





































Going to try to get the bridge work going tomorrow.


----------



## 313Rider

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 21 2009, 10:23 PM~15741694
> *Look who showed up. :wave:
> It's coming along nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't an issue with doing it this way verses one piece as long as the seams aren't at a 90 to the frame and the edges are bevelled. I won't full weld these seams until I stand the frame up to allow for the best bead possible for strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used more 6"x 3/16" flat stock here. Just welded it on then trimmed it with the torch and grinder. Saves the time of making a templet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did somebody need change? It's a shame to have to cover these up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to try to get the bridge work going tomorrow.
> *


Im always here lurkin watchin just aint talkin much


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 20 2009, 12:36 AM~15721592
> *i notice theres a good a mount of rust around the body mount area...is it just surface rust or something youre gonna have to fix?
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Run N Late

That frame work looks good Byron, I like that homie. Real NICE, CLEAN, & TIGHT...... Keep it up homie...... I like that. :biggrin:


----------



## lincoln313

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH

How do you know which frame is off if they are both different? thats my worry, build a jig, and each frame fit differently. I'd hate to go streching frames and them not fit the body they came out of.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 313Rider+Nov 22 2009, 09:46 AM~15743520-->
> 
> 
> 
> Im always here lurkin watchin just aint talkin much
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well don't be a dam stranger. You know where I'm at, call if you feel like swinging through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Run N [email protected] 22 2009, 08:17 PM~15747142
> *That frame work looks good Byron, I like that homie. Real NICE, CLEAN, & TIGHT...... Keep it up homie...... I like that. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know I live for this shit. I like upping my game.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AndrewH_@Nov 22 2009, 09:26 PM~15747846
> *How do you know which frame is off if they are both different? thats my worry, build a jig, and each frame fit differently. I'd hate to go streching frames and them not fit the body they came out of.
> *


Well every stock frame has build tolerances. Which believe me you'd be surprised at how much the factory allows for. However when I have a stock uncut solid frame to make a jig from I'll take that anyday over a molested frame thats been hacked an whacked together. The key things I was concerned about was the bumper and body mounts being within spec. I positive they now are.

On a side note I think you need to build more a worry less. All the questions and answers mean nothing without testing them out for yourself to really gain knowledge. Your going to fuck shit up once in a while, your going to waste time and money once in a while, but no education is free. Don't take that the wrong way. I don't mean to sound condisending. It's just very rewarding to gain knowledge by doing, even with the pitfalls. :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver

Real good looking work .. :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.lincon

clean ass frame bro!!


----------



## OUTHOPU

Didn't get as far as I wanted but thats nothing new for me. Still made good progress though.

Started rebuilding the new "bridge" section today. I used 2x3x1/4"










As usual beveled the edges for weld strength. Didn't need to bevel the top and bottom since the tube they attach to is radiused at those corners.










Tight fit, as I like it.










All tacked together.










I jumped over to working on the dropped mounts for the uppers next. I had to modify the jig to see where I had room for gussets on the bridge. Moved the mounts down 3" forward 1 1/2" and outwards 3/4".










New jig for dropped mounts completed.










Back to the bridge. I didn't want to lose any room for coil heght so I pocketed the bridge to put the coil pearch back to stock height. I'm not finished with them yet but I'm close.

1/4" plate with a stub of 7" pipe.




























Capped with 1/4" and sleeved to keep cylinder noise to a minimum. I forget what size pipe I used for the smaller sleeve.










Everthing is full welded on both side for strength.










General idea of how it looks. I also added some 2x2x3/16" gussets for more rigidity. I need to make a couple changes before I weld the plates on. I only tacked the bridge onto the frame to allow me to remove it for final full welding. Removing it will prevent me from doing vertical welds which are not as strong as a flat weld. The plates will go on after final install of bridge.










Thanks for all the positive feedback. I'd like to see more people push themselves to do better and further our scene. :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz

I lil bit over kill, but good work!


> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 22 2009, 11:25 PM~15750475
> *Didn't get as far as I wanted but thats nothing new for me. Still made good progress though.
> 
> Started rebuilding the new "bridge" section today. I used 2x3x1/4"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual beveled the edges for weld strength. Didn't need to bevel the top and bottom since the tube they attach to is radiused at those corners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tight fit, as I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All tacked together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jumped over to working on the dropped mounts for the uppers next. I had to modify the jig to see where I had room for gussets on the bridge. Moved the mounts down 3" forward 1 1/2" and outwards 3/4".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New jig for dropped mounts completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the bridge. I didn't want to lose any room for coil heght so I pocketed the bridge to put the coil pearch back to stock height. I'm not finished with them yet but I'm close.
> 
> 1/4" plate with a stub of 7" pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capped with 1/4" and sleeved to keep cylinder noise to a minimum. I forget what size pipe I used for the smaller sleeve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everthing is full welded on both side for strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General idea of how it looks. I also added some 2x2x3/16" gussets for more rigidity. I need to make a couple changes before I weld the plates on. I only tacked the bridge onto the frame to allow me to remove it for final full welding. Removing it will prevent me from doing vertical welds which are not as strong as a flat weld. The plates will go on after final install of bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the positive feedback. I'd like to see more people push themselves to do better and further our scene. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 23 2009, 01:48 AM~15750649
> *I lil bit over kill, but good work!
> *


Thats my specialty. I would have used 3/16" tube but I had the 1/4" on the rack so I went with it.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 23 2009, 01:59 AM~15750203
> *Well don't be a dam stranger. You know where I'm at, call if you feel like swinging through.
> You know I live for this shit. I like upping my game.
> Well every stock frame has build tolerances. Which believe me you'd be surprised at how much the factory allows for. However when I have a stock uncut solid frame to make a jig from I'll take that anyday over a molested frame thats been hacked an whacked together. The key things I was concerned about was the bumper and body mounts being within spec. I positive they now are.
> 
> On a side note I think you need to build more a worry less. All the questions and answers mean nothing without testing them out for yourself to really gain knowledge. Your going to fuck shit up once in a while, your going to waste time and money once in a while, but no education is free. Don't take that the wrong way. I don't mean to sound condisending. It's just very rewarding to gain knowledge by doing, even with the pitfalls. :thumbsup:
> *




x10....ive takin advice as well as instruction from here on layitlow and it has bit me in the ass a couple times now


----------



## goinlow

clean ass work bro!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 23 2009, 08:59 AM~15751765
> *[/color]
> x10....ive takin advice as well as instruction from here on layitlow and it has bit me in the ass a couple times now
> *


None of that bad advice was from me I hope. :scrutinize: 

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 24 2009, 01:07 AM~15761963
> *None of that bad advice was from me I hope. :scrutinize:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


no comment! :biggrin: 


















lol..................... no ive gotten some very GOOD help from 
timdog57,classic customs,mufasa and you


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 24 2009, 06:08 AM~15764490
> *no comment! :biggrin:
> lol..................... no ive gotten some very GOOD help from
> timdog57,classic customs,mufasa and you
> *



:uh: sounds like an overrated group of guys to me






:angry:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 24 2009, 09:33 AM~15764546
> *:uh:  sounds like an overrated group of guys to me
> :angry:
> *


***. :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 24 2009, 06:36 AM~15764552
> ****.  :biggrin:
> *


i give you hugs and thats the thanks i get :angry: 





:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 24 2009, 09:33 AM~15764546
> *:uh:  sounds like an overrated group of guys to me
> :angry:
> *


you have NO idea :biggrin: ...........i still appreciate the help though


----------



## AndrewH

Well I was just wondering why the one frame was so far off. I thought it was pulled out of a car also. To me its rewarding to gain knowledge by thinking. I'll never have enough work to build a jig, building a car every decade. I live in AR, have 2 kids, and am completely broke,so thinking about needing a jig is the closet joy I get to have. sorry I always have more to say than some pointless nutrider comment like "kickass fuckin work bro!" People often think I'm accusing somone of making mistakes, when all I'm doing is saying I dont undertand something without saying "I'm an idiot, please explain this to me"

Trust me, I do enough "fucking shit up" when I have a plan and set my standards high. I'd probably end up burning my garage down if I went into a project with anything less.





> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 22 2009, 11:59 PM~15750203
> *
> Well every stock frame has build tolerances. Which believe me you'd be surprised at how much the factory allows for. However when I have a stock uncut solid frame to make a jig from I'll take that anyday over a molested frame thats been hacked an whacked together. The key things I was concerned about was the bumper and body mounts being within spec. I positive they now are.
> 
> On a side note I think you need to build more a worry less. All the questions and answers mean nothing without testing them out for yourself to really gain knowledge. Your going to fuck shit up once in a while, your going to waste time and money once in a while, but no education is free. Don't take that the wrong way. I don't mean to sound condisending. It's just very rewarding to gain knowledge by doing, even with the pitfalls. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Nov 24 2009, 08:08 AM~15764490-->
> 
> 
> 
> no comment! :biggrin:
> lol..................... no ive gotten some very GOOD help from
> timdog57,classic customs,mufasa and you
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's a good thing you didn't listen when I told you to convert your wagon frame to a sedan. You probably would have me on the other list then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Classic [email protected] 24 2009, 08:33 AM~15764546
> *:uh:  sounds like an overrated group of guys to me
> :angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we couldn't let you have the title all to your own now could we.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Classic [email protected] 24 2009, 08:39 AM~15764558
> *i give you hugs and thats the thanks i get  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never under estimate the power of a good hug. :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AndrewH_@Nov 24 2009, 09:48 AM~15764845
> *Well I was just wondering why the one frame was so far off. I thought it was pulled out of a car also.  To me its rewarding to gain knowledge by thinking. I'll never have enough work to build a jig, building a car every decade. I live in AR, have 2 kids, and am completely broke,so thinking about needing a jig is the closet joy I get to have.  sorry I always have more to say than some pointless nutrider comment like "kickass fuckin work bro!" People often think I'm accusing somone of making mistakes, when all I'm doing is saying I dont undertand something without saying "I'm an idiot, please explain this to me"
> 
> Trust me, I do enough "fucking shit up" when I have a plan and set my standards high. I'd probably end up burning my garage down if I went into a project with anything less.
> *


I see where you where a bit lost with what I was doing now. The frame I'm wrapping was bought by the customer and after he dropped it off to me I notice the rear horns were cut off and replaced. Thats why it was so far off. I just got lucky enough to find another G-body frame on the cheap so I picked it up for good measure. I don't mind the questions but it does seem like you over analize things a bit too much. I like the planning stage myself but I could go in circles about how or what to do forever if I didn't just go out and start building.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 24 2009, 10:00 PM~15773438
> *Well it's a good thing you didn't listen when I told you to convert your wagon frame to a sedan. You probably would have me on the other list then.
> Well we couldn't let you have the title all to your own now could we.
> Never under estimate the power of a good hug. :cheesy:
> I see where you where a bit lost with what I was doing now. The frame I'm wrapping was bought by the customer and after he dropped it off to me I notice the rear horns were cut off and replaced. Thats why it was so far off. I just got lucky enough to find another G-body frame on the cheap so I picked it up for good measure. I don't mind the questions but it does seem like you over analize things a bit too much. I like the planning stage myself but I could go in circles about how or what to do forever if I didn't just go out and start building.
> *


i was wondering the same i didnt know the horns had been cut off i could understand it being up down or sideways but didnt get how it was short until now lol


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 24 2009, 10:13 PM~15773614
> *i was wondering the same i didnt know the horns had been cut off i could understand it being up down or sideways but didnt get how it was short until now lol
> *


Good work dawg :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

More pics. 

Pulled the bridge out to full weld it. 



















I tacked some tabs on the frame to make aligning it easier when putting it back in. They will get cut off afterwards.










Got the trailing arm area dialed in.





































Moved to the rear next. I had to grind the weld off of the "repaired" body mount since the previous owner used flux core wire for that high quality finish. That why it looks a bit rough. 

I wanted to tie into the body mount area without doing a bunch of small pieces so I plasma cut a few reliefe cuts to allow me to get the steel to follow the contour easier. I used small grinder to V the cuts for filling them with weld.










I will add a little something to the body mount also.










Top of arch.



















More of the same on the other side. I even used my "ghetto" C clamp.










Got the bridge set in but still need to weld it on.



















I'll be back at it tomorrow. More pics should be up by the end of the day.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 23 2009, 12:25 AM~15750475
> *Didn't get as far as I wanted but thats nothing new for me. Still made good progress though.
> 
> Started rebuilding the new "bridge" section today. I used 2x3x1/4"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual beveled the edges for weld strength. Didn't need to bevel the top and bottom since the tube they attach to is radiused at those corners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tight fit, as I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All tacked together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jumped over to working on the dropped mounts for the uppers next. I had to modify the jig to see where I had room for gussets on the bridge. Moved the mounts down 3" forward 1 1/2" and outwards 3/4".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New jig for dropped mounts completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the bridge. I didn't want to lose any room for coil heght so I pocketed the bridge to put the coil pearch back to stock height. I'm not finished with them yet but I'm close.
> 
> 1/4" plate with a stub of 7" pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capped with 1/4" and sleeved to keep cylinder noise to a minimum. I forget what size pipe I used for the smaller sleeve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everthing is full welded on both side for strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General idea of how it looks. I also added some 2x2x3/16" gussets for more rigidity. I need to make a couple changes before I weld the plates on. I only tacked the bridge onto the frame to allow me to remove it for final full welding. Removing it will prevent me from doing vertical welds which are not as strong as a flat weld. The plates will go on after final install of bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the positive feedback. I'd like to see more people push themselves to do better and further our scene. :thumbsup:
> *


i think the pipe we use for that inner section is like 3 or 3.5 inches in diameter...

and for those who wish to use it like he has done..just dont make it come down too much..otherwise it wont allow the cylinder to pivot when u lift and lower the car..the cylidner casing will bind up


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 25 2009, 03:01 AM~15775367
> *i think the pipe we use for that inner section is like 3 or 3.5 inches in diameter...
> 
> and for those who wish to use it like he has done..just dont make it come down too much..otherwise it wont allow the cylinder to pivot when u lift and lower the car..the cylidner casing will bind up*


Thanks for pointing that out. Definetly worth mentioning. I did a 1" stub for that reason.


----------



## Classic Customs

love the bridge man.. kinda like the ones i make. yours are a little more detailed though....................... time to step my game up :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

To be honest I just modified your design. I believe you post up one with 2x2x1/4" tubing and just a flat plate. Thats why I keep posting my work so others can benifit the same way. I've picked up a lot of new stuff from this site over the last few years. I just put my twist and attention to detail on it to make it my own.


----------



## Mark

that bridge is pure sex... i like stuff made out of tube :biggrin: makes it looks like it could be a dancer :0


----------



## OUTHOPU

That thing weighs a ton though. I will defintely use 3/16" tube next time. I was working on getting it lined up today and the dam thing fell and almost took out my shin.

I'm just taking a break for dinner. I'll be back out there for a few more hours then I'll post more pics because "posting on here means the world to me"

:roflmao:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 25 2009, 05:08 PM~15781492
> *That thing weighs a ton though. I will defintely use 3/16" tube next time. I was working on getting it lined up today and the dam thing fell and almost took out my shin.
> 
> I'm just taking a break for dinner. I'll be back out there for a few more hours then I'll post more pics because "posting on here means the world to me"
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 25 2009, 07:15 PM~15781552
> *hahaha  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jsozae

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 23 2009, 02:25 AM~15750475
> *Didn't get as far as I wanted but thats nothing new for me. Still made good progress though.
> 
> Started rebuilding the new "bridge" section today. I used 2x3x1/4"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual beveled the edges for weld strength. Didn't need to bevel the top and bottom since the tube they attach to is radiused at those corners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tight fit, as I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All tacked together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jumped over to working on the dropped mounts for the uppers next. I had to modify the jig to see where I had room for gussets on the bridge. Moved the mounts down 3" forward 1 1/2" and outwards 3/4".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New jig for dropped mounts completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the bridge. I didn't want to lose any room for coil heght so I pocketed the bridge to put the coil pearch back to stock height. I'm not finished with them yet but I'm close.
> 
> 1/4" plate with a stub of 7" pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capped with 1/4" and sleeved to keep cylinder noise to a minimum. I forget what size pipe I used for the smaller sleeve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everthing is full welded on both side for strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General idea of how it looks. I also added some 2x2x3/16" gussets for more rigidity. I need to make a couple changes before I weld the plates on. I only tacked the bridge onto the frame to allow me to remove it for final full welding. Removing it will prevent me from doing vertical welds which are not as strong as a flat weld. The plates will go on after final install of bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the positive feedback. I'd like to see more people push themselves to do better and further our scene. :thumbsup:
> *


Thats tight as fuck. :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 25 2009, 08:20 PM~15781591
> *
> *


I gotta question bout the bridge. How did you make sure that the hole for the cylinder was going to line back up n the right spot? You can be off front/back, left/right, up/down, tilt? I'm sure you made sure it was right, bt how did you go about it?

I make a temp. "little bridge" that goes dirctly over holes. tacked from top or arch, over to other top of arch. this makes sure its height is right, and front/back. than mark bridge with stone over hole to get lft/right centered.

is there a better way?


----------



## OUTHOPU

In this pic you can see my line for the cylinder. I actually moved it back 1 1/4" from stock because the car has adjustable T/As and they are dialed out a little over stock. As far as the height and left to right I just measured and noted it. The nice thing about the table is I can use a level stood on end to make marks on the side of the frame for reference without worry about wether both sides were marked at the same angle and location. I also measured the body mount puck location and height the same way. A level was used on each piece of the bridge on the front to rear and side to side plane to ensure everything is where it should be.


----------



## westsidehydros

you are a guy who trusts his measurements. not so much for myself. i support stuff so it "floats" while I plate around it than re=attach. Looks good.

How about clearence for the fuel lines between belly and bridge. I bridged a caddy once and there was barely enough room to sneak fuel lines threw. Not doubting you, just askin. better to address now than too-later


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 25 2009, 12:10 PM~15777962
> *that bridge is pure sex... i like stuff made out of tube :biggrin:  makes it looks like it could be a dancer  :0
> *



thats what we been hearing about you lol


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 25 2009, 08:22 PM~15782062
> *you are a guy who trusts his measurements.  not so much for myself.  i support stuff so it "floats" while I plate around it than re=attach.  Looks good.
> 
> How about clearence for the fuel lines between belly and bridge.  I bridged a caddy once and there was barely enough room to sneak fuel lines threw. Not doubting you, just askin. better to address now than too-later
> *


Shouldn't be an issue. I will be running all new plumbing for fuel and brakes and I'll make it work. Nothing sits higher than stock. Should actually be easier because I didn't make the bridge go as far forward as the stock stamped piece for just that reason. It should make routing the hydraulic lines easier, and with fewer sharp edges now line failure from chaffing should be reduced.


----------



## Chris

this motivates me to finish my frame :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. Need to flip it tomorrow and finish the under side of the rear arches.

Bored out the hole for the body cushion.










Capped the corner of the bridge tube










Didn't like the idea of the cushion sitting on such a small area. So to prevent the cusion from getting sliced by the edge of the tube I built up a ledge for it to rest on.
I need to get a small dia sander pad to clean up the inside corner still.




























Moved on to the mounts for the upper trailing arms next. Keeping the fit tight. I'll do a couple more gussets when I flip the frame.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Got the lower control arm mounts out of the way.
Mr. Andrew H. will be pleased to see I plated over the whole ear and drilled through for less chance of oblonging the hole. 

I used 1/8" on the sides and 3/16" for the back.





































Notice I didn't plate all the way to the bottom on the back piece. If you plate all the way down it makes it very difficult to install and remove the control arms. That little horseshoe section allows the ear to open a little to remove and install the control arm. 










Thats all for now. I'll have more pics tomorrow night.


----------



## 559karlo

_DAM BRO U CAN SURE DO SOME GREAT WORK............... KEEP IT UP!!!!! BEST I'VE SEEN SO FAR AND THIS WASNT THE ONLY FRAME U HAVE BUILT I ALSO LIKE THE X FRAME BUILD _


----------



## OUTHOPU

I'm just sorry I've left everyone hanging on the X frame topic. I have another lined up but it's going to be a while. I've got 2 more after this one before I get back to an X frame.


----------



## Mark

is this going under some rusty cutless?


----------



## OUTHOPU

No a rusty Regal. Just playing the car is fairly clean. I posted pics of the ride in the project rides. I've been posting the frame pics in that build also for those that don't follow this forum as much.


----------



## matdogg

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 25 2009, 11:13 PM~15785560
> *I'm just sorry I've left everyone hanging on the X frame topic. I have another lined up but it's going to be a while. I've got 2 more after this one before I get back to an X frame.
> *


_lol 
keep us posted on the x frame build when u get back to it _


----------



## GREYTREY

CLEANEST FIT UP IVE SEEN ON A FRAME NICE WORK. I LIKE THE ONE PIECE OUTER FRAME RAIL.


----------



## Duez

:thumbsup: Everything, but the bridge. Bridge is kinda ugly.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by matdogg+Nov 26 2009, 12:06 PM~15788766-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Car like your are what motivates me. A clean hopping driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 12:21 PM~15788912
> *lol
> keep us posted on the x frame build when u get back to it
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will do. I post up just about everything I build.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 01:40 PM~15789669
> *CLEANEST FIT UP IVE SEEN ON A FRAME NICE WORK. I LIKE THE ONE PIECE OUTER FRAME RAIL.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's very time consuming to get everything to fit tight but worth it to me. Doing the press broke 90 on the rail leaves it looking much cleaner.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Nov 26 2009, 02:45 PM~15790205
> *:thumbsup: Everything, but the bridge. Bridge is kinda ugly.
> *


Function over form on the bridge. If money was no object I would have done 1/4" wall 2" DOM tubing and used a tube bender but that shit is super pricey.


----------



## 89caddy

that daves frame ?


----------



## gasman

yes it is


----------



## singlepumpking

who did that frame for you. strictlycustoms or fantasycustoms


lol j/k


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 89caddy+Nov 26 2009, 05:35 PM~15791625-->
> 
> 
> 
> that daves frame ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 07:47 PM~15792515
> *yes it is
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's his as long as he doesn't go all cheap on me at check out time.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-singlepumpking_@Nov 26 2009, 07:48 PM~15792525
> *who did that frame for you. strictlycustoms or fantasycustoms
> lol j/k
> *


It was actually a team effort by both of them. Dam now the words out.

:biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Not the most productive day but some progress is better than none.

Stood the frame on it's side to do the final welding on the bridge and horizontal seams on the side of the frame. Vertical welds are inherently weak and I don't want any failures.



















I was able to get all the pieces for the under side of the arches cut and tacked on. I'll weld it all up tomorrow.



















I started getting the front cylinder holes cut out also but forgot to get pics.

More pics again tomorrow.


----------



## cd blazin

again i am so impressed by your work!!! keep up the good work!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 89caddy

yea we all know how dave is lol frame lookin real good though


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by cd blazin+Nov 27 2009, 10:54 AM~15796615-->
> 
> 
> 
> again i am so impressed by your work!!!  keep up the good work!!!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks man. I love your Caddy vert conersion. That shit impresses me.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-89caddy_@Nov 27 2009, 01:18 PM~15797329
> *yea we all know how dave is lol frame lookin real good though
> *


Here I though it was just me.


----------



## 81cut

Does anyone know how much a 4x8 sheet of 1/4" plate is going for or even 3/16


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 81cut_@Nov 27 2009, 11:49 AM~15797578
> *Does anyone know how much a 4x8 sheet of 1/4" plate is going for or even 3/16
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=510157


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Great work.


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 26 2009, 01:28 AM~15784996
> *Shouldn't be an issue. I will be running all new plumbing for fuel and brakes and I'll make it work. Nothing sits higher than stock. Should actually be easier because I didn't make the bridge go as far forward as the stock stamped piece for just that reason. It should make routing the hydraulic lines easier, and with fewer sharp edges now line failure from chaffing should be reduced.
> *



Cool. You putting car back on frame too? I would like to see pic of that area when back togther. Frames lookin tight !

on a side note, I like to use a pipe a little larger that od of cylinder. i don't really like the idea of cyl being held too stiff. plus, sometimes it makes it a little difficult to put springs in.


----------



## shamrockshaker




----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 81cut_@Nov 27 2009, 01:49 PM~15797578
> *Does anyone know how much a 4x8 sheet of 1/4" plate is going for or even 3/16
> *


$175 was the last quote I got for 3/16"



> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard+Nov 27 2009, 09:42 PM~15801074-->
> 
> 
> 
> Great work.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> <!--QuoteBegin-westsidehydros_@Nov 27 2009, 10:42 PM~15801602
> *Cool.  You putting car back on frame too?  I would like to see pic of that area when back togther. Frames lookin tight !
> 
> on a side note, I like to use a pipe a little larger that od of cylinder.  i don't really like the idea of cyl being held too stiff. plus, sometimes it makes it a little difficult to put springs in.
> *


As of now the plan is for me to do the body swap and get it road worthy.

The cylinder should still have enough room.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Was a bit cold today. Upper 30s for the high. Wasn't feeling it today but pushed on and got a few more things checked off the list

Full welded the arches.



















Made some gusstes for the upper trailing arm mounts. They needed some suport out near the end by the bolt hole to keep the end from fatiguing.



















I kept looking at this spot and figured I should do a little more to it.



















Made up a couple washers using left over slugs of 3/16" from some of the holes I had bored out. Used them to reinforce the lower control arm mount.



















I also added a little piece of plate above the washer.



















While I was at it I plated the control arm bracket base.










Moved on to boring out the front bolt holes for the lower control arms.










Couldn't just leave them looking like that. Details, details... I also drilled all the holes to 1/2" to allow for a stronger bolt to be used.




























Made up the cylinder mount for the front. I used a couple donuts and oversized sleeves. Dropped them in and aligned them with the coil pocket on the lowers and welde them on.



















I'm real close to being done now. I'm almost out of argon so I'm not sure if I'll get it finished this weekend. I always run out of shit on holiday weekends.


----------



## singlepumpking

i dont understand why you would even jig all those rear mounts and keep the upper bars shorter than the lowers [thats 1 thing wrong with all these cars from the factory is the unequal length 4 link.

i would have mocked up new upper link tabs right off the frame, make them longer so you get close 2 equal length, keep them parellel at right height, so you wouldnt have to come down with that big bulky upper mounts and have to gusset them, know what im sayin?


----------



## OUTHOPU

The upper mounts were dropped, moved forward, and outward. Thats all the more it will need for what the owner wants. It's only going to have 14" cylinders. No need to get carried away with the suspension. If it were my car I would have cut all the rear suspension right off and started from scratch. Like I said though not needed for this. I know the mounts are funky but thats just the way it is sometimes. Function over form wins this time around.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 27 2009, 08:54 AM~15796615
> *again i am so impressed by your work!!!  keep up the good work!!!  :biggrin:
> *


now if you can help me convince him to make his BONNEVILLE have a werking rag top, wed be getting somewhere :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 28 2009, 10:18 AM~15804594
> *now if you can help me convince him to make his BONNEVILLE have a werking rag top, wed be getting somewhere :biggrin:
> *


Like I don't have enough on my plate right now.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 28 2009, 08:28 AM~15804626
> *Like I don't have enough on my plate right now.
> *


U don't. It's not like ur any good at what u do anyways. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 28 2009, 09:18 AM~15804594
> *now if you can help me convince him to make his BONNEVILLE have a werking rag top, wed be getting somewhere :biggrin:
> *


I have to admit that would be tight.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Youre doing great work.. are you building a banger, 70 plus? Alot of the things youre doing seems to be overkill work.... looks good none the less.


----------



## AndrewH

your customers must have deep pockets to have all this work they dont need done. I hope the guy is lying and puts the work to good use.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 28 2009, 07:48 PM~15808375
> *your customers must have deep pockets to have all this work they dont need done. I hope the guy is lying and puts the work to good use.
> *


they guy hes building it for is a "very unique" individual. ever see that movie RADIO. thats all i say :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by yetti+Nov 28 2009, 04:36 PM~15806535-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that would be tight.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't engourage him none.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 09:22 PM~15808154
> *Youre doing great work.. are you building a banger, 70 plus?  Alot of the things youre doing seems to be overkill work.... looks good none the less.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm working on the owner to set it up to hop a little but nothing to big. I build everything like I'm going to use it and I beat the hell out of everything I own. That way if somebody decides after the fact they want to act a fool they are covered. Nothing I've welded or fabbed has ever failed and I like to keep it that way.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AndrewH_@Nov 28 2009, 09:48 PM~15808375
> *your customers must have deep pockets to have all this work they dont need done. I hope the guy is lying and puts the work to good use.
> *


He's getting one hell of a deal lets just say. This is one of those jobs that I've decide to push myself to see just how good of a job I'm capable of. Remember how I said no education is free? I'm doing the work on the cheap to allow me to try out new things and gain more experience. His main concern is to be able to 3 wheel without tearing up the body and I'm confident he will have zero issues.



I didn't make much progress today. I had the onwer bring his ride over to start tearing it down for the swap. I need to round up some help tomorrow for flipping the frame again to do the final bit of welding.


----------



## Southside01

:biggrin: :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLAC91

damn nice work how much you charge to wrap a caprice frame


----------



## turbospirites

Subscribed!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by LOWLAC91_@Nov 29 2009, 12:09 AM~15809657
> *damn nice work how much you charge to wrap a caprice frame
> *


PM sent.


----------



## 89caddy

radio lol that sums it all up lol


----------



## Chris

Now this may be a dumb question but how do you find exactly where to bore out the holes for the control arm bolts after the plates are welded on?


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE....


----------



## gasman

fuck that i'm not like the guy in radio


----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 27 2009, 11:06 PM~15802523
> *Was a bit cold today. Upper 30s for the high. Wasn't feeling it today but pushed on and got a few more things checked off the list
> 
> Full welded the arches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made some gusstes for the upper trailing arm mounts. They needed some suport out near the end by the bolt hole to keep the end from fatiguing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kept looking at this spot and figured I should do a little more to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made up a couple washers using left over slugs of 3/16" from some of the holes I had bored out. Used them to reinforce the lower control arm mount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added a little piece of plate above the washer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was at it I plated the control arm bracket base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moved on to boring out the front bolt holes for the lower control arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't just leave them looking like that. Details, details... I also drilled all the holes to 1/2" to allow for a stronger bolt to be used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made up the cylinder mount for the front. I used a couple donuts and oversized sleeves. Dropped them in and aligned them with the coil pocket on the lowers and welde them on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm real close to being done now. I'm almost out of argon so I'm not sure if I'll get it finished this weekend. I always run out of shit on holiday weekends.
> *


_*TTMFT HOMIE!!! SWEET ASS WORK AND REPPIN THE G-BODIES...*_
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 89caddy

dave were you been i havent seen you by in a while the old ladie next door is looking for her beer lol


----------



## 83 grandprix

radio j/k :biggrin:


----------



## gasman

lol shit i don't work out in inkster anymore thats why but shit u sold your car what u gettin next u riddin next year or what jim


----------



## 83 grandprix

i dunno thats the million dollar ? right there :dunno: i guess we'll have to see what spring time brings :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Nov 30 2009, 02:26 AM~15819374
> *Now this may be a dumb question but how do you find exactly where to bore out the holes for the control arm bolts after the plates are welded on?
> *


I used my highly caliberated eye ball methode. Seriously though thats how I did it.


----------



## OUTHOPU

It's so close now.

Welded up the cylinder sleeves



















Took delivery of the car over the weekend and swapped over the rear suspension for mock up. I need to do a couple things to get the geometry where I want it but it's real close.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 30 2009, 10:12 PM~15828856
> *It's so close now.
> 
> Welded up the cylinder sleeves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took delivery of the car over the weekend and swapped over the rear suspension for mock up. I need to do a couple things to get the geometry where I want it but it's real close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick welds


----------



## .TODD

molding on that frame looks real nice to TTT for a someone who does shit right the first time :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver

Agree.. Extremely good craftsmanship. Frame is gonna look real good once it's done. :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 30 2009, 10:12 PM~15828856
> *It's so close now.
> 
> Welded up the cylinder sleeves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took delivery of the car over the weekend and swapped over the rear suspension for mock up. I need to do a couple things to get the geometry where I want it but it's real close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: :wow: those are some BEEFFFFFFFY ass mounts :0 :0


----------



## OUTHOPU

I do specialize in overkill.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 30 2009, 11:04 PM~15829476
> *I do specialize in overkill.
> *


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

i was wondering up front how do u fix the front humps from hittin the uppers a-arms when u lock the car up? by the way frame is fuckn sick!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 1 2009, 01:36 AM~15829854
> *i was wondering up front how do u fix the front humps from hittin the uppers a-arms when u lock the car up? by the way frame is fuckn sick!
> *


I will change the shape of the upper A arm for more clearance. I may also put a bump stop on the frame to take the hit instead of the arm hitting the frame.


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 30 2009, 10:04 PM~15829476
> *I do specialize in overkill.
> *


I think its called normal fab procedures. We just dont see it to much since everyone that owns a welder thinks they are a welder.


----------



## 89caddy

dave you need that frame painted


----------



## naptownregal

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Dec 1 2009, 11:19 AM~15833342
> *I think its called normal fab procedures. We just dont see it to much since everyone that owns a welder thinks they are a welder.
> *


thats right just cause you weld doesnt meen that you are a fabricator.
its so nice to see some great fab work and really nice welds.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY+Dec 1 2009, 01:19 PM~15833342-->
> 
> 
> 
> I think its called normal fab procedures. We just dont see it to much since everyone that owns a welder thinks they are a welder.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sig was real close to that for a while. Owning a welder doesn't make you a welder, know your limits... is how I worded it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2009, 03:56 PM~15834699
> *dave you need that frame painted
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got that covered. I paint also.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-naptownregal_@Dec 1 2009, 09:26 PM~15838374
> *thats right just cause you weld doesnt meen that you are a fabricator.
> its so nice to see some great fab work and really nice welds.
> *


Thanks guys.


----------



## brown81

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN 3

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 30 2009, 11:12 PM~15828856
> *It's so close now.
> 
> Welded up the cylinder sleeves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took delivery of the car over the weekend and swapped over the rear suspension for mock up. I need to do a couple things to get the geometry where I want it but it's real close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i just read through and looked at all the pics. i dont normally comment on these threads, just read but.........

i think its worth noting that your work on that frame is some of the nicest i've ever seen. you may not know me, i'm part of Westside Lowriders and the butt of a joke that i'm the famed "disconnect man" :rofl: for Cris Ponder. i did however put in alot of work on frames over the years and for whatever its worth, that takes a shitload of talent (and time :uh: ) to do what you did and my hats off to ya  just my $.02 worth


----------



## KERRBSS

you suck, stick to building model cars :biggrin:


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 30 2009, 10:12 PM~15828856
> *It's so close now.
> 
> Welded up the cylinder sleeves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took delivery of the car over the weekend and swapped over the rear suspension for mock up. I need to do a couple things to get the geometry where I want it but it's real close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN 3_@Dec 2 2009, 12:41 PM~15845093
> *i just read through and looked at all the pics. i dont normally comment on these threads, just read but.........
> 
> i think its worth noting that your work on that frame is some of the nicest i've ever seen. you may not know me, i'm part of Westside Lowriders and the butt of a joke that i'm the famed "disconnect man"  :rofl:  for Cris Ponder. i did however put in alot of work on frames over the years and for whatever its worth, that takes a shitload of talent (and time :uh: ) to do what you did and my hats off to ya    just my $.02 worth
> *


Yes it's very time consuming. I think I still need to step up my talent a bit though and maybe that can cut down some of that time.  



> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Dec 2 2009, 07:04 PM~15849826-->
> 
> 
> 
> you suck, stick to building model cars  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitch don't make me bust out my model car collection the next time your over. You don't want none of my patterned duece.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lilred_@Dec 2 2009, 10:53 PM~15853260
> *looks good homie
> *


----------



## MotownScandal

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Nov 30 2009, 09:05 AM~15820075
> *fuck that i'm not like the guy in radio
> *


thats a good one coach


----------



## OUTHOPU

Didn't post the work I did a few nights back so here you go.

Plated the top of the crossmember. I used 3/16"

Tacked on










Full welded










Also deleted the A/C and smog pump from the motor. I trimmed the brackets down to clean up the front of the motor a bit.










Thats it for now. It's been a crazy week and I may not get back to this for a few more days.


----------



## nueve5

b e a utiful :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

did you put the cyl back in the stock location and what size tubing did you use


----------



## OUTHOPU

I used the stock location from the front of the frame, the measurement you needed from me. I ended up drilling the pilot hole for the holesaw 3 3/8" from the edge of the frame. Pm me if you need a better discription. I used 2" pipe for the sleeve but welded the donuts on for a good fit to locaate the bottom of the cylinder. I think it will work good like this since the cylinder can lean a little when the suspension is compressing. I can always use a bushing to take up the play if it doesn't do what I want.


----------



## KERRBSS

Radio is gonna mad when that 6 won't move the car down the road


----------



## OUTHOPU

Man don't hate on the "Radio Flyer". :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 4 2009, 12:42 PM~15869563
> *I used the stock location from the front of the frame, the measurement you needed from me. I ended up drilling the pilot hole for the holesaw 3 3/8" from the edge of the frame. Pm me if you need a better discription. I used 2" pipe for the sleeve but welded the donuts on for a good fit to locaate the bottom of the cylinder. I think it will work good like this since the cylinder can lean a little when the suspension is compressing. I can always use a bushing to take up the play if it doesn't do what I want.
> *


the measurement from the side of the frame wont help me because mines been slightly reworked.how close does the tubing come to the cross shaft mounting surfaces


----------



## 89caddy

he is going to need all the extra power he can get lol


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 4 2009, 01:07 PM~15869803
> *the measurement from the side of the frame wont help me because mines been slightly reworked.how close does the tubing come to the cross shaft mounting surfaces
> *


never mind i took care of it today


----------



## My98Lincoln

TTT, FOR A GREAT TOPIC... :biggrin: aBSOLUTE WORK...!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 4 2009, 08:02 PM~15874478
> *never mind i took care of it today
> *


Why don't I see pics in your project thread then. :buttkick:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 4 2009, 10:20 PM~15875264
> *Why don't I see pics in your project thread then.  :buttkick:
> *


:biggrin: it dont look pretty as yours,but maybe tommorow ill put up some pics....i didnt use pipe though


----------



## naptownregal

your work has me out in the garage doin some shit im gonna put some pics up soon. damn you got me motivated thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naptownregal

have you built any piviting cups for the lower control arms yet they work great when done right!


----------



## 83 grandprix

all the extra power he's gunna need


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by naptownregal+Dec 4 2009, 09:59 PM~15875643-->
> 
> 
> 
> your work has me out in the garage doin some shit im gonna put some pics up soon. damn you got me motivated thanks!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-naptownregal_@Dec 4 2009, 10:00 PM~15875668
> *have you built any piviting cups for the lower control arms yet they work great when done right!
> *


Can't say I've seen anything like that before. You'll need to shoot me some pics.
Good to hear I made somebody get some work going.


----------



## HitemHard78

:worship: NICE JOB!!!!


----------



## naptownregal

here is the start of my g-body uppers










i will post some finished picks in a few days
hit me up when you get a chance i will be 
building the lowers with piviting cups next
thanks again for the motivation keep it up


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by naptownregal_@Dec 9 2009, 03:38 AM~15921978
> *here is the start of my g-body uppers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will post some finished picks in a few days
> hit me up when you get a chance i will be
> building the lowers with piviting cups next
> thanks again for the motivation keep it up
> *


Off to a clean start. I'm going to try to get some work done this weekend. So hopefully more pics soon.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO

dude sick f'ing build wish i could do the same to my regal!!


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 9 2009, 10:48 AM~15924708
> *dude sick f'ing build wish i could do the same to my regal!!
> *


its not hard, he just read a book :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 9 2009, 05:36 PM~15927702
> *its not hard, he just read a book :biggrin:
> *


No I keep telling you. It was a DVD set. You know I can't read. :cheesy:


----------



## naptownregal

im telling you with work and fam i cant get any time im try to get them done this weekend and start the lowers with piviting cups i will pm you some pics when i get them started it take a bit i got to machine a few things along the way


----------



## El Gato Negro

NICE WORK BRO KEEP IT UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by naptownregal_@Dec 10 2009, 03:44 AM~15934315
> *im telling you with work and fam i cant get any time im try to get them done this weekend and start the lowers with piviting cups i will pm you some pics when i get them started it take a bit i got to machine a few things along the way
> *



Stan Stanton has been doing this for years.


----------



## naptownregal

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 10 2009, 04:59 AM~15934941
> *Stan Stanton has been doing this for years.
> *


yes sir stan is the man in this game! im building them to his specs exactly and every thing else i can get from him stanley cylinders,pumps and motors. you said it right he has been doing it for years , but why is there only 5 or 6 sets like this.
1. his mazda
2. marks zimmermans 64 both front and on trailing arms
3. the regal wes had front only
4. marks little brothers trailing arms
5. another 58 - 64 set of trailing arms

there is a handfull of people that have the affordable stanley ones(little robbie) but not these.
no one wants to take the time or spend the money to do shit right.
and unlike alot of peeps i give stan all of the credit for what i know and he has taught me everything i know about fabricating. 

shit that is why i like this frame and what byron has going on here cause he is acrually faricating a chassis not just cuttin some metal and half ass prepping and welding. he is taking the time to do it right much props.


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by naptownregal_@Dec 10 2009, 03:44 AM~15934315
> *im telling you with work and fam i cant get any time im try to get them done this weekend and start the lowers with piviting cups i will pm you some pics when i get them started it take a bit i got to machine a few things along the way
> *



any pics of these style arms?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 11 2009, 09:39 AM~15946255
> *any pics of these style arms?
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by naptownregal_@Dec 11 2009, 01:16 AM~15944790
> *yes sir stan is the man in this game! im building them to his specs exactly and every thing else i can get from him stanley cylinders,pumps and motors. you said it right he has been doing it for years , but why is there only 5 or 6 sets like this.
> 1. his mazda
> 2. marks zimmermans 64 both front and on trailing arms
> 3. the regal wes had front only
> 4. marks little brothers trailing arms
> 5. another 58 - 64 set of trailing arms
> 
> there is a handfull of people that have the affordable stanley ones(little robbie) but not these.
> no one wants to take the time or spend the money to do shit right.
> and unlike alot of peeps i give stan all of the credit for what i know and he has taught me everything i know about fabricating.
> 
> shit that is why i like this frame and what byron has going on here cause he is acrually faricating a chassis not just cuttin some metal and half ass prepping and welding. he is taking the time to do it right much props.
> *


Thanks for the props man. You should post some pics of those in the welding and fab thread in here. There are several cool things posted in there and this sounds like a good addition to it.


----------



## naptownregal

i will i will have uppers done this weekend to post pics of and i am going to stans to drop off some blocks to get machined and pic up a few other things and get the specs for the cups . i am moving as fast as i can i am waiting on my buddy to get a car out of his garage so we can lay the frame back over. i need to gut the pocket and install new pockets in the frame after that is done that lets me locate the center of the pocket on the lower control arm. you just take some 1" round stock couple feet long and turn a point down on it in the lathe. i drill a 1 5/8" hole for the front cylinder and that is centered in the pocket. then with a little sleeve you put the sleeve in the whole and use the rod with the point as a center punch and that tells you where center is for the pockets in the lowers. the only g-body that was done like this whas wes 's black regal that stan built about 5 years ago and it was just a 2 pump street car and it hit like 50 single pump. ok as for postinf on here i will start a new thread or put them on the thread you suggested i dont want to intrude on you stuff. i will be posting pics of everything from now on and if i use anyones ideas i will not try to take the credit for it.


----------



## OUTHOPU

I used a similar method for welding the donut and sleeve stub in the frame as you use for locating the center. I welded the stub on the donut then pressed a piece of PVC about 18" long into the donut and squared it up. I set that in the frame Then I cut the center of the lower A arm open enough for the PVC to slide through it. I installed the arm and set it to roughly the middle of the travel. I centered the PVC in the coil pocket and tacked the sleeve to the frame. Then I pulled the PVC out and removed the lower control arm and welded the donut. The donut didn't sit perfectly flush so I made some shims to fill the gap and welded those in to keep the donut from deflecting.


----------



## naptownregal

yep i actually take a 7 x7 1/4 sqare and then locate center drill a 1 5/8 hole for cylinder and then trim edges in bandsaw and the use the lathe to cut a step down and put a chanfer on for 100% penetration. and build the pockets with 7 inch tubing


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by naptownregal_@Dec 11 2009, 02:16 AM~15944790
> *yes sir stan is the man in this game! im building them to his specs exactly and every thing else i can get from him stanley cylinders,pumps and motors. you said it right he has been doing it for years , but why is there only 5 or 6 sets like this.
> 1. his mazda
> 2. marks zimmermans 64 both front and on trailing arms
> 3. the regal wes had front only
> 4. marks little brothers trailing arms
> 5. another 58 - 64 set of trailing arms
> 
> there is a handfull of people that have the affordable stanley ones(little robbie) but not these.
> no one wants to take the time or spend the money to do shit right.
> and unlike alot of peeps i give stan all of the credit for what i know and he has taught me everything i know about fabricating.
> 
> shit that is why i like this frame and what byron has going on here cause he is acrually faricating a chassis not just cuttin some metal and half ass prepping and welding. he is taking the time to do it right much props.
> *


The reason people don't do it because it is a lot of overthinking. Yes it works but why spend the money when you can get it to work without it.  There is a standard formula for every car to make it work to its ability. It takes a lot of test and tuning to get it right.


----------



## C-LO9492

*GREAT FAB WORK HOMIE* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## naptownregal

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 11 2009, 11:57 AM~15948603
> *The reason people don't do it because it is a lot of overthinking.  Yes it works but why spend the money when you can get it to work without it.      There is a standard formula for every car to make it work to its ability.  It takes a lot of test and tuning to get it right.
> *


exactly and that is why i like to do shit his way because it is tried and true.


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by naptownregal_@Dec 12 2009, 04:22 AM~15956904
> *exactly and that is why i like to do shit his way because it is tried and true.
> *


so is the way timdogg is talkin about ....


----------



## OUTHOPU

Well I think more pics are needed. 
So here are a couple more. 

I assembled all the new tie rods, drag link, idler arm, and reinstalled gear box to make sure everything still cleared the frame. 










Also put the front suspension together and got it back down on its wheels.










I'm going to try to test fit the body tomorrow if the weather allows for it. I don't like to paint anything until everything has been mocked up.


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 13 2009, 12:52 AM~15963899
> * I don't like to paint anything until everything has been mocked up.
> *


Words to live by...


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 12 2009, 09:52 PM~15963899
> *
> 
> I'm going to try to test fit the body tomorrow if the weather allows for it. I don't like to paint anything until everything has been mocked up.
> *


if you woulda chromed it everything woulda just werked out :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin+Dec 13 2009, 08:45 AM~15966351-->
> 
> 
> 
> Words to live by...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I could say I didn't learn that the hard way...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Dec 13 2009, 12:07 PM~15967031
> *if you woulda chromed it everything woulda just werked out  :biggrin:
> *


Can you machine me some 1" spacers if I need them.


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77

nice work


----------



## droppen98

this is a bit off subject but i have been wondering can the tie rods, drag link, and idler arm be powder coated, can you soak it in a parts washer to get the grease off. i figured if you didnt get all the grease out of the ball joints the grease would heat up and fuck up the powder coating or catch on fire


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by GreeneyedBandit_77+Dec 13 2009, 01:43 PM~15967653-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-droppen98_@Dec 13 2009, 02:47 PM~15968085
> *this is a bit off subject but i have been wondering can the tie rods, drag link, and idler arm be powder coated, can you soak it in a parts washer to get the grease off. i figured if you didnt get all the grease out of the ball joints the grease would heat up and fuck up the powder coating or catch on fire
> *


Powder coat is over rated. It's hard to touch up and doesn't resist rust creep once it is nicked. Even if you wanted to I don't think it would be a good idea because of the heat involved in the process. Some ball joints and end links have liners that could melt.


----------



## droppen98

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 13 2009, 04:34 PM~15969298
> *Thanks
> Powder coat is over rated. It's hard to touch up and doesn't resist rust creep once it is nicked. Even if you wanted to I don't think it would be a good idea because of the heat involved in the process. Some ball joints and end links have liners that could melt.
> *


cool i just figured it would be better then chroming them cuz in Fl everything rusts


----------



## AndrewH

wow,someone else who agrees with me on powdercoating. I put the boots on mine, taped them up tight, and sandblasted em. then did the areas around the boot by hand best I could,used epoxy primer and 'fleet' acrylic enamel (like Imron) on them. DuPont Imron is a much better option than powdercoating,its just very volatile.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 15 2009, 01:10 PM~15988091
> *wow,someone else who agrees with me on powdercoating. I put the boots on mine, taped them up tight, and sandblasted em. then did the areas around the boot by hand best I could,used epoxy primer and 'fleet' acrylic enamel (like Imron) on them. DuPont Imron is a much better option than powdercoating,its just very volatile.
> *


Powdercoat does have it's place, I just wouldn't want it on my car for the most part. Snow plows that are powder coated are the worst, that shit just comes off in sheets once rust creep sets in.


----------



## westsidehydros

Whats anyones opinion on powdercoated frames?

(sorry not tryin to thead jack, just seemed like a good question at the time uffin: )


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Dec 15 2009, 02:05 PM~15988583-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Powdercoat does have it's place, I just wouldn't want it on my car *for the most part. Snow plows that are powder coated are the worst, that shit just comes off in sheets once rust creep sets in.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-westsidehydros_@Dec 17 2009, 10:05 PM~16014717
> *Whats anyones opinion on powdercoated frames?
> 
> (sorry not tryin to thead jack, just seemed like a good question at the time  uffin: )
> *


I wouldn't do it. Especially if you plan on polishing the welds down. You can't use any plastic fillers if you are doing powdercoat since the heat for the process will ruin the filler.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

filler for powder coating 
http://www.thermobond3.com/


----------



## OUTHOPU

That lab metal shit costs a grip though and isn't going to be nice to sand.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 18 2009, 07:33 PM~16022876
> *That lab metal shit costs a grip though and isn't going to be nice to sand.
> *


its not that much more than high end body filler and they say its easy to sand. good up to 1000 degrees :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Too much bullshit to go through. I just read all the steps to using it and I'm not waiting around 24hrs between coats. I'll stick to body filler and paint.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 18 2009, 08:17 PM~16024344
> *Too much bullshit to go through. I just read all the steps to using it and I'm not waiting around 24hrs between coats. I'll stick to body filler and paint.
> *


Just make it smooth without any filler. I have had good results with powdercoating frames lasted years without any rust.


----------



## OUTHOPU

The other problem is I don't trust anyone to do anything for me. I never seem to get the results I want when I leave it up to somebody else. I can do paint in my garage and have control of the finished product.


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 18 2009, 10:34 PM~16024525
> *Just make it smooth without any filler. I have had good results with powdercoating frames lasted years without any rust.
> *



Yeah, me too. harder to do, but you know its solid and will never crack, like I would fear body filler would.


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 18 2009, 11:13 PM~16024888
> *The other problem is I don't trust anyone to do anything for me. I never seem to get the results I want when I leave it up to somebody else. I can do paint in my garage and have control of the finished product.
> *



thats very true too, my powder coater is pretty good, so I know what i'm going to get every time. but i hate using someone new, you never are sure what your going to get. I just like being able to give him frame, have it blasted and coated, and returned in a couple day turnaround. takes me longer to order the damm paint ! Only thing I don't like about it, is after its done, its done. you can't go back and change things. Also, I don't think you can clear over striping or leaf after.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

ima bondo/paint my frame and hope for the best :x:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 18 2009, 09:16 PM~16025380
> *ima bondo/paint my frame and hope for the best  :x:
> *


no bondo straight steel :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 19 2009, 01:50 AM~16026023
> *no bondo straight steel  :biggrin:
> *


im just gonna fill a couple of spots to keep it smoove not gonna coat the whole frame,maybe frame #2 will be just metal :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

I better get some work done so I can post pics. This is turning into a chat room in here. :biggrin:


----------



## gasman

its toooo cold to work man


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Dec 19 2009, 12:28 PM~16028687
> *its toooo cold to work man
> *


Nah. It's 30 degrees thats not bad.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

9 degrees here for the past few days


----------



## KingsWood

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 19 2009, 11:44 AM~16028390
> *I better get some work done so I can post pics. This is turning into a chat room in here. :biggrin:
> *


x2 enough chit chattin :uh: get out in the garage and get some shit done...



j/p homie, you've got more done in 2 months than i have in 6! i only lack a few pieces til i can flip it and do the top tho!


----------



## westsidehydros

we're keepin up the idle chit chat so you can come back in here and show how much more farther you got.
:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 20 2009, 11:52 AM~16036713
> *we're keepin up the idle chit chat so you can come back in here and show how much more farther you got.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 19 2009, 10:37 AM~16028751
> *Nah. It's 30 degrees thats not bad.
> *


this is luxary weather to this idiot :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 20 2009, 11:02 AM~16036759
> *this is luxary weather to this idiot :biggrin:
> *


This guy is just bitter because he needs a broom and dust pan to move his 61 rag around. It gets old sweeping up all that rust in the cold. :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 20 2009, 12:36 PM~16036893
> *This guy is just bitter because he needs a broom and dust pan to move his 61 rag around. It gets old sweeping up all that rust in the cold. :cheesy:
> *


:0 ouch


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Dec 19 2009, 09:44 AM~16028390-->
> 
> 
> 
> I better get some work done so I can post pics. This is turning into a chat room in here. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STARTN TO LOOK LIKE BOSSMANS TOPIC :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 20 2009, 09:43 AM~16036931
> *:0 ouch
> *


Who let u off ur timeout? :angry:


----------



## KingsWood

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 20 2009, 11:36 AM~16036893
> *This guy is just bitter because he needs a broom and dust pan to move his 61 rag around. It gets old sweeping up all that rust in the cold. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## KingsWood

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 20 2009, 10:52 AM~16036713
> *we're keepin up the idle chit chat so you can come back in here and show how much more farther you got.
> :biggrin:
> *



won't pass him up. i hate working in the cold. :angry:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 19 2009, 12:16 AM~16025380
> *ima bondo/paint my frame and hope for the best  :x:
> *


I have light skim coats on my frame just to make it that much more slick. Plus not to mention it beats more welding and grinding which sucks. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Dec 20 2009, 01:09 PM~16037060-->
> 
> 
> 
> STARTN TO LOOK LIKE BOSSMANS TOPIC    :cheesy: [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MUFASA_@Dec 20 2009, 01:09 PM~16037060
> *Who let u off ur timeout? :angry:*


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 20 2009, 10:38 PM~16041062
> *I have light skim coats on my frame just to make it that much more slick.  Plus not to mention it beats more welding and grinding which sucks. :biggrin:
> *


i was filling it all with weld and smoothing it out, got about half done and was like fuk that. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Enough talk.

I test fit the body to check for fittment and to plan out how I'm going to route all the lines.

Snow sucks.



























Ready to drop it on.










Body on with the rear locked up. Not bad for a street car.



















Plenty of room for lines.




























I got lucky and the bulkhead fittings cleared the crossmember.










I made some marks for the rack and pulled it all apart again. Now I need to finish the little loose ends and get this thing painted.


----------



## matdogg

:thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 21 2009, 09:29 AM~16045816
> *Enough talk.
> 
> I test fit the body to check for fittment and to plan out how I'm going to route all the lines.
> 
> Snow sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to drop it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Body on with the rear locked up. Not bad for a street car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of room for lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got lucky and the bulkhead fittings cleared the crossmember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made some marks for the rack and pulled it all apart again. Now I need to finish the little loose ends and get this thing painted.
> *




fit like a glove :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by .TODD+Dec 21 2009, 02:45 PM~16047674-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fit like a glove  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty close at least.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OVERTIME_@Dec 21 2009, 02:52 PM~16047721
> *Nice work  :thumbsup:
> *


I try.


----------



## cbroham

how long did it take you 2 build this car? and did you kick the rear wheels back?


bad ass frame


----------



## Z3dr0ck

Looking good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLAC91

nice work bro clean ass hell


----------



## wannabelowrider

I don't normally follow threads but this ones a good one. That frame is hefty as fuck. I been waitin for the final product for awhile now but it was worth the wait. That regal looks good to. Nice n clean jus like the frame. GOOD. WORK


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by cbroham+Dec 21 2009, 05:25 PM~16049196-->
> 
> 
> 
> how long did it take you 2 build this car? and did you kick the rear wheels back?
> bad ass frame
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It only took a little over a month of long hours to get the frame to this point. I've been tied up the last few weeks so progress slowed considerably. The rearend is moved back some. It has Blackmagic adjustable uppers and lowers on it and they are longer than the stocks even when dialed in all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 05:47 PM~16049444
> *Looking good homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now we just need to build you some clean shit to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 09:46 PM~16051993
> *nice work bro clean ass hell
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-wannabelowrider_@Dec 21 2009, 10:51 PM~16052542
> *I don't normally follow threads but this ones a good one. That frame is hefty as fuck.  I been waitin for the final product for awhile now but it was worth the wait. That regal looks good to. Nice n clean jus like the frame.  GOOD. WORK
> *


I'm doing my best to keep it interesting.


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 21 2009, 09:29 AM~16045816
> *Enough talk.
> 
> I test fit the body to check for fittment and to plan out how I'm going to route all the lines.
> 
> Snow sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to drop it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Body on with the rear locked up. Not bad for a street car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of room for lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got lucky and the bulkhead fittings cleared the crossmember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made some marks for the rack and pulled it all apart again. Now I need to finish the little loose ends and get this thing painted.
> *


looking good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

LOOKING WAYYY NICE HOMIE , WHAT MADE YOU DESCIDE TO DO THE UPPERS ON THE BRIDGE RATHER THEN MOUNTING THEM ON THE FRAME RAIL NEXT TO THE LOWERS ??? JUST CURIOUS ABOUT THAT , LOOKS GOOD THOUGH


----------



## crucialjp

Awesome work! I wish you were closer I sure would try to get you to do my frame work.


----------



## jsozae

Nice work. Are there plans on paint job or does he like Blue Magic that much :dunno: Great car to clone. I like it too. :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

^^^ THATS A FUCKEN SICKKK ASS REGAL , I LIKE...


----------



## jsozae

Thats also in Detroit ma baby. Westside Majestics. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad-Influnce

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 21 2009, 09:29 AM~16045816
> *Enough talk.
> 
> I test fit the body to check for fittment and to plan out how I'm going to route all the lines.
> 
> Snow sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to drop it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Body on with the rear locked up. Not bad for a street car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of room for lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got lucky and the bulkhead fittings cleared the crossmember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made some marks for the rack and pulled it all apart again. Now I need to finish the little loose ends and get this thing painted.
> *


Thats some Good ass work fits good.


----------



## gasman

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Dec 22 2009, 11:36 AM~16056944
> *Nice work. Are there plans on paint job or does he like Blue Magic that much :dunno: Great car to clone. I like it too. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i can anser that for you no i don't like blue magic that much i haven't even seen it it just happens we have almost the same paint job


----------



## Z3dr0ck

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 21 2009, 10:57 PM~16052619
> *Now we just need to build you some clean shit to.
> *


Yes indeed, that's a new build thread in the making!


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Dec 22 2009, 10:36 AM~16056944
> *Nice work. Are there plans on paint job or does he like Blue Magic that much :dunno: Great car to clone. I like it too. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf is up with the body lift.


----------



## AndrewH

thats the first thing i noticed. body sittin kinda high on the frame for a regal..


----------



## Bad-Influnce

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Dec 22 2009, 09:36 AM~16056944
> *Nice work. Are there plans on paint job or does he like Blue Magic that much :dunno: Great car to clone. I like it too. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What is it Hittin?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING+Dec 22 2009, 10:17 AM~16056416-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING WAYYY NICE HOMIE , WHAT MADE YOU DESCIDE TO DO THE UPPERS ON THE BRIDGE RATHER THEN MOUNTING THEM ON THE FRAME RAIL NEXT TO THE LOWERS ??? JUST CURIOUS ABOUT THAT , LOOKS GOOD THOUGH
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't need to go that route on this. If I were moving the lower mounts foreward I may have though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 03:01 PM~16058721
> *wtf is up with the body lift.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 03:43 PM~16059137
> *thats the first thing i noticed. body sittin kinda high on the frame for a regal..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe it was to keep the front bumper. I'm not a fan of seeing that much frame but it's better than not running a front bumper because it bottoms out when hopping.
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bad-Influnce_@Dec 22 2009, 04:47 PM~16059725
> *What is it Hittin?
> *


Never seen that car on a stick but it does get up.

*To be clear that car ("BlueMagic") was not done by me. Don't want anyone thinking I'm taking credit for others work. *


----------



## jsozae

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Dec 22 2009, 05:47 PM~16059725
> *What is it Hittin?
> *


Back Bumper Hard as Hell. Dont know official numbers. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

car hits nice unofficial i say 60ish


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

VERY NICE RIDE... GOOD BUILD .. I LIKE THE WRAP ON IT...


----------



## wayne64ss

Man this fucking topic is awesome. Hands down one of the best & most informative topics on here. Motivating me to get back out in the garage now that I have room / time!!! NICE!


----------



## Bad-Influnce

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 22 2009, 07:56 PM~16062766
> *car hits nice unofficial i say 60ish
> *


Ok car looks nice Great work man. :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss+Dec 23 2009, 12:02 PM~16067185-->
> 
> 
> 
> Man this fucking topic is awesome. Hands down one of the best & most informative topics on here. Motivating me to get back out in the garage now that I have room / time!!! NICE!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw you put a lift in your garage. You've now got one up on me. I've been wanting one for years now. Would make life much easier for me with all this test fitting shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 09:56 PM~16062766
> *car hits nice unofficial i say 60ish
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bad-Influnce_@Dec 23 2009, 12:06 PM~16067231
> *Ok car looks nice Great work man. :thumbsup:
> *


Neither of us built blue magic just so you know.


----------



## wayne64ss

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 23 2009, 04:38 PM~16069458
> *I saw you put a lift in your garage. You've now got one up on me. I've been wanting one for years now. Would make life much easier for me with all this test fitting shit.
> *


Hell yea man, I've been wanting one for the 5 years I've owned this place. I do A LOT of mechanical work out of the garage, so it's almost half paid for already. 

Soooooo if you wanna use it to come build my frame you're more than welcome! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Sounds good. I'll just need the lift as payment for the job and we've got a deal. :biggrin:


----------



## droppen98

kick ass work as always i was looking for the topic where you did that x frame but i cant find it


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Dec 24 2009, 03:48 PM~16079829
> *kick ass work as always i was looking for the topic where you did that x frame but i cant find it
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=330040&hl=#
Here you go. It's not looking like I'll get that one back to finish unfortunately.


----------



## droppen98

THAT SUCKS


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Dec 24 2009, 08:58 PM~16082282
> *THAT SUCKS
> *


Thats life.

:dunno:


----------



## All Out Customs

Awesome craftsmanship


----------



## RJ_313

:thumbsup:


----------



## nueve5

:thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thanks again. 

Figured I was do to post some pics. I got a little done today. 

Finished sleaving the rear body mount openings.





































Did a little more polishing of the welds up front.





































I hope to make more progress on it this week. Pics will be posted as I make more progress.


----------



## the natural

love to see good work best of luck with it!


----------



## OUTHOPU

I decided to do some work on the rear end today. The ear had been snapped off and welded back on before (not my work) and the last thing I needed was that to fail and make me the asshole. The bushings were whipped out anyways. I did not do the powerball install either, thats from original "installer".

Used 1.50x1.50x.250 square tube for this truss 










Bevelled as usual.










Tube notched and ready for weld. Using super pivot bearings from SuicideDoors.










Truss welded and bearing posts attached.










Had to add a gusset of coarse.










Welded to rear end gusseted. I still need to come up with something to make the back side look more finished.



















I also moved them up a little more than stock and in towards each other some more for better alignment with the drop mounts.

I need to pick up some material for the bottom still.


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

Tight werk homie !


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 6 2010, 10:28 PM~16209297
> *I decided to do some work on the rear end today. The ear had been snapped off and welded back on before (not my work) and the last thing I needed was that to fail and make me the asshole. The bushings were whipped out anyways. I did not do the powerball install either, thats from original "installer".
> 
> Used 1.50x1.50x.250 square tube for this truss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bevelled as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tube notched and ready for weld. Using super pivot bearings from SuicideDoors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truss welded and bearing posts attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to add a gusset of coarse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welded to rear end gusseted. I still need to come up with something to make the back side look more finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also moved them up a little more than stock and in towards each other some more for better alignment with the drop mounts.
> 
> I need to pick up some material for the bottom still.
> *


THAT SHITS BAD ASS


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL+Jan 7 2010, 12:24 AM~16210143-->
> 
> 
> 
> Tight werk homie !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: Get ready for some busy nights, snows coming. Should be plenty of fools to pull out of ditches and off of gardrails.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Jan 7 2010, 12:29 AM~16210199
> *THAT SHITS BAD ASS
> *


Well here's some more. Looks a bit better now.

I figured I'd just stick with the 1.5x1.5x.250 tube for the lower truss. Just to keep it looking cleaner. 

Bevelled










Gusset added.










Welded up.










Welded onto rear end.










Made some pieces to tie the upper and lower together. These were not fun to get a good fit. Lots of different angles. I was able to get a decent fit though.



















You can see the angle a bit in this pic.










I think it looks a little better now that the upper truss doesn't end in the middle of the housing.



















There is a very good chance I will cut the powerballs and C channel off and rework those. They just look like hell now.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 7 2010, 11:56 AM~16214528
> *:wave: Get ready for some busy nights, snows coming. Should be plenty of fools to pull out of ditches and off of gardrails.
> Well here's some more. Looks a bit better now.
> 
> I figured I'd just stick with the 1.5x1.5x.250 tube for the lower truss. Just to keep it looking cleaner.
> 
> Bevelled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gusset added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welded up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welded onto rear end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made some pieces to tie the upper and lower together. These were not fun to get a good fit. Lots of different angles. I was able to get a decent fit though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the angle a bit in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks a little better now that the upper truss doesn't end in the middle of the housing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a very good chance I will cut the powerballs and C channel off and rework those. They just look like hell now.
> *


leave that shit alone and move on dood, there on there, functional and you dont need to spend the time fucking with them, rear end looks great.....just get that shit done for the next in line


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 7 2010, 05:49 PM~16216659
> *leave that shit alone and move on dood, there on there, functional and you dont need to spend the time fucking with them, rear end looks great.....just get that shit done for the next in line
> *


You know dam well thats not how I operate. It's hack work and I don't want any of that shit leftover when I'm done. It's an insult to my efforts to leave that shit.


----------



## ben d

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 7 2010, 04:20 PM~16216958
> *You know dam well thats not how I operate. It's hack work and I don't want any of that shit leftover when I'm done. It's an insult to my efforts to leave that shit.
> *



Could'nt agree with you more, your already in there just do it.

Great work man!


----------



## chongo1

nice welds looks like a roll of dimes 

nohomo


----------



## Psycho631

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

> Thanks again.
> 
> Figured I was do to post some pics. I got a little done today.
> 
> Finished sleaving the rear body mount openings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the reason for this. Man youre getting in deep :happysad:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jan 7 2010, 08:28 PM~16218534
> *Whats the reason for this. Man youre getting in deep  :happysad:
> *


It just looks super clean when it's all said and done, plus theres no more run away body mounts when bolting the body back up. Got the idea from the Down IV Life 65 wagon build. 

I've already gave away so much in labor that now I'm just looking at it like practice for* my *next frame.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 7 2010, 08:34 PM~16218622
> *It just looks super clean when it's all said and done, plus theres no more run away body mounts when bolting the body back up. Got the idea from the Down IV Life 65 wagon build.
> 
> I've already gave away so much in labor that now I'm just looking at it like practice for my next frame.
> *


Cool i thought maybe there was a mechanical benefit to this but yes ofcourse itll look clean. I know you gotta lot of labor into that frame


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jan 7 2010, 08:38 PM~16218682
> *Cool i thought maybe there was a mechanical benefit to this but yes ofcourse itll look clean. I know you gotta lot of labor into that frame
> *


Well it would strengthen the body mount pad area some but probably not enough to matter with all the other plating done. To say I have a lot of labor in it is putting it mildly. I'm glad I haven't been counting.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 7 2010, 12:28 AM~16209297
> *I decided to do some work on the rear end today. The ear had been snapped off and welded back on before (not my work) and the last thing I needed was that to fail and make me the asshole. The bushings were whipped out anyways. I did not do the powerball install either, thats from original "installer".
> 
> Used 1.50x1.50x.250 square tube for this truss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bevelled as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tube notched and ready for weld. Using super pivot bearings from SuicideDoors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truss welded and bearing posts attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to add a gusset of coarse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welded to rear end gusseted. I still need to come up with something to make the back side look more finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also moved them up a little more than stock and in towards each other some more for better alignment with the drop mounts.
> 
> I need to pick up some material for the bottom still.
> *


i like this,i was real close to trying something like that when i was setting up my 4 link but i chickened out  ......i think it looks real good :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 7 2010, 02:56 PM~16214528
> *:wave: Get ready for some busy nights, snows coming. Should be plenty of fools to pull out of ditches and off of gardrails.
> Well here's some more. Looks a bit better now.
> 
> I figured I'd just stick with the 1.5x1.5x.250 tube for the lower truss. Just to keep it looking cleaner.
> 
> Bevelled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gusset added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welded up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welded onto rear end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made some pieces to tie the upper and lower together. These were not fun to get a good fit. Lots of different angles. I was able to get a decent fit though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the angle a bit in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks a little better now that the upper truss doesn't end in the middle of the housing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a very good chance I will cut the powerballs and C channel off and rework those. They just look like hell now.
> *


 :wow: i likes


----------



## OUTHOPU

To be honest I hate doing rear ends this way. I hate doing trusses and reinforcing the housings. I just don't care for the look of it. If I had my way I'd do Ford 9"s in everything. I hate the cast center section style rear ends in general.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 7 2010, 11:06 PM~16219733
> *To be honest I hate doing rear ends this way. I hate doing trusses and reinforcing the housings. I just don't care for the look of it. If I had my way I'd do Ford 9"s in everything. I hate the cast center section style rear ends in general.
> *


 :uh:  















































WHATEVER :biggrin:


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818

damn that rear end looks bullet proof!! good work homie


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818_@Jan 7 2010, 10:51 PM~16220256
> *damn that rear end looks bullet proof!! good work homie
> *


It's still just a G-body axle in a tough housing. Something may still fail, but it won't be my work that does.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 7 2010, 04:49 PM~16216659
> *leave that shit alone and move on dood, there on there, functional and you dont need to spend the time fucking with them, rear end looks great.....just get that shit done for the next in line
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: fix that shit no need to be lazy now


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

LOVING THAT REAR END EARS AND REINFORCEMENT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Por313Vida

I have seen alot of nice frame jobs, but this one by far is the best I have ever seen. It looks alot better in person.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN+Jan 7 2010, 11:20 PM~16220642-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: fix that shit no need to be lazy now
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I could be a lazy hack. I'd be done by now. :cheesy: It's just not my style though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HECHO EN [email protected] 8 2010, 09:16 AM~16223927
> *LOVING THAT REAR END EARS AND REINFORCEMENT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried to be original with the design. Good to see most like the looks.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Por313Vida_@Jan 8 2010, 10:02 AM~16224098
> *I have seen alot of nice frame jobs, but this one by far is the best I have ever seen. It looks alot better in person.
> *


Thanks Serg.



Now it should come as no surprise but I cut the powerballs off and reworked them.

I moved them back 1.5" to get better cylinder alignment at lock up. I preheated them some with a propane torch for better penetration due to their thickness.










Used some 1.5x1.5x.250 tubing as a support and welded the front to the housing.



















C channel should be banned for use on lowriders. I'm glad I did these.


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 7 2010, 11:56 AM~16214528
> *:wave: Get ready for some busy nights, snows coming. Should be plenty of fools to pull out of ditches and off of gardrails.
> Well here's some more. Looks a bit better now.
> 
> I figured I'd just stick with the 1.5x1.5x.250 tube for the lower truss. Just to keep it looking cleaner.
> 
> Bevelled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gusset added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welded up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welded onto rear end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made some pieces to tie the upper and lower together. These were not fun to get a good fit. Lots of different angles. I was able to get a decent fit though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the angle a bit in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks a little better now that the upper truss doesn't end in the middle of the housing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a very good chance I will cut the powerballs and C channel off and rework those. They just look like hell now.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looking good bro


----------



## hvw8

lookin good!


----------



## OUTHOPU

I cut an opening for getting a wrench into the frame to hold the nut when tightening the lower trailing arm bolt. The hole is usually on the outside of the frame. I remember Ron from BMH posting that he did them differently for more strength. So I came up with a creative way to do it.

Cut made










Sleeved using same method as the body mount holes, just cut the tube down the center.




























Also did a bit more filling and polishing of the welds.


----------



## KingsWood

TTT


----------



## lilred

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Heres the rest of what I managed today.

Mocked the back up again to check clearance on the truss and bridge. It was close but cleared. Pre cut rears and 14" cylinders, locks out and it will be drivable at any hieght.





































I had to chop the lower trailing arms down a couple inches to get it all to work right. Even fully collapsed they were just too long.


----------



## SHORTDOG 62

Looks good man keep it up.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 10 2010, 05:41 PM~16246567
> *I cut an opening for getting a wrench into the frame to hold the nut when tightening the lower trailing arm bolt. The hole is usually on the outside of the frame. I remember Ron from BMH posting that he did them differently for more strength. So I came up with a creative way to do it.
> 
> Cut made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeved using same method as the body mount holes, just cut the tube down the center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also did a bit more filling and polishing of the welds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i believe he welded the nut on the inside of the frame instead of the nut being on the outside and bolt going thru from the inside...


urs looks nice as well


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2010, 05:07 AM~16252525
> *i believe he welded the nut on the inside of the frame instead of the nut being on the outside and bolt going thru from the inside...
> urs looks nice as well
> *


I don't like the idea of welding a nut in there just because it's too easy to cross thread the bolt in there and then you screwed. Plus I like to use stover nuts and I replace them if I have to take it apart for service. I don't reuse locking fasteners on critical suspension parts when possible.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 10 2010, 04:41 PM~16246567
> *I cut an opening for getting a wrench into the frame to hold the nut when tightening the lower trailing arm bolt. The hole is usually on the outside of the frame. I remember Ron from BMH posting that he did them differently for more strength. So I came up with a creative way to do it.
> 
> Cut made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeved using same method as the body mount holes, just cut the tube down the center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also did a bit more filling and polishing of the welds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




lookin like a pro homie :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

:thumbsup: :wave: 

call a JEW once and awhile!!!!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 11 2010, 12:11 PM~16253994
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> 
> call a JEW once and awhile!!!!
> *


I call you a Jew all the time. :cheesy:


----------



## THA_R_O_C88

Now it should come as no surprise but I cut the powerballs off and reworked them.

I moved them back 1.5" to get better cylinder alignment at lock up. I preheated them some with a propane torch for better penetration due to their thickness.










Used some 1.5x1.5x.250 tubing as a support and welded the fron to the housing.



















C channel should be banned for use on lowriders. I'm glad I did these.


















[/quote]
THATS GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THE PB MOUNTS LOOKS CLEANER WITHOUT THE CHUNK OF C CHANNEL ON TOP


----------



## OUTHOPU

It only took a couple hours to make it right and was well worth the effort. Looks much nicer and getting the cylinders sitting better was just an added bonus.


----------



## big pimpin

Man I love your work (no ****). :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

so what do you want for that frame anyways? would go perfect under my cutlass :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Jan 14 2010, 12:39 AM~16285532-->
> 
> 
> 
> Man I love your work (no ****).  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In all fairness I was inspired by yours and woody's rides (no ****)
> After I read those build topics and seen how much nicer a wrapped frame could look I've been hell bent to do something on that level.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Jan 14 2010, 01:30 AM~16286109
> *so what do you want for that frame anyways? would go perfect under my cutlass :biggrin:
> *


If you have to ask....





well you know the rest.

I've got another G-body frame laying in the drive I could do though.


----------



## flaked85

LOOKIN FORWARD TO SEEING IT FINISHED.AWESOME WORK


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 14 2010, 01:33 PM~16289590
> *LOOKIN FORWARD TO SEEING IT FINISHED.AWESOME WORK
> *


Me too. It's holding up the line. I've got another one to finish before summer and I'm falling behind


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 14 2010, 06:15 PM~16293333
> *Me too. It's holding up the line. I've got another one to finish before summer and I'm falling behind
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Been busy with other shit this week. Managed to get the suspension back on and the motor back in for fittment. I picked up all the brake and fuel line stuff so that will be next weeks project.










Shitty pic but I managed to get the stock exhaust to fit. Tailpipe will go out the back as it should. I'm doing solid mounts to keep it from banging on the frame.



















I also should have posted this earlier. The extra work I did on the upper trailing arm mounts of the rearend keeps the backing plate nut from hitting the frame in 3 wheel.


----------



## jgcustomz

that is some serious fab werk homie, keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

I'm waiting on my new hydraulic brake flaring tool so I can plumb the fuel and brake lines, so I figured I'd get some more welds polished down.

The rear arches are just about done now.


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking damn good man! :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 19 2010, 01:00 PM~16338668
> *Looking damn good man!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks. I just want to get this thing done and painted. I'm ready for something different to work on.


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 19 2010, 02:09 PM~16338783
> *Thanks. I just want to get this thing done and painted. I'm ready for something different to work on.
> *


Maybe a full thread like this for a 98-02 Town car frame?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Jan 19 2010, 01:14 PM~16338827
> *Maybe a full thread like this for a 98-02 Town car frame?
> *


Don't have any Lincoln frames lined up at the moment. May do another set of 95-00 A arms next to put up for sale though.


----------



## gasman

hey lets see some videos or pics when u get it all done. like a 3 wheel or lets see what it can do!!!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Jan 19 2010, 01:33 PM~16339001
> *hey lets see some videos or pics when u get it all done. like a 3 wheel or lets see what it can do!!!
> *


In time, in time...


----------



## 1968 Riviera

Fucker Looks Good All I Have To Say Is The Fucker Better Paint The Frame And Chrome His Suspention To Justifie All The Work And Detail You Put In That Bitch :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Nope just a plain black paint job and no chrome. I'd like to do a skim coat of filler, prime, block and paint it but thats not likely to happen. $$$$


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 19 2010, 11:58 AM~16338637
> *I'm waiting on my new hydraulic brake flaring tool so I can plumb the fuel and brake lines, so I figured I'd get some more welds polished down.
> 
> The rear arches are just about done now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man thats one of the nicest frames i had ever seen!!!! good job! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 17 2010, 08:15 PM~16320400
> *Been busy with other shit this week. Managed to get the suspension back on and the motor back in for fittment. I picked up all the brake and fuel line stuff so that will be next weeks project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shitty pic but I managed to get the stock exhaust to fit. Tailpipe will go out the back as it should. I'm doing solid mounts to keep it from banging on the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also should have posted this earlier. The extra work I did on the upper trailing arm mounts of the rearend keeps the backing plate nut from hitting the frame in 3 wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice nice :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Well after looking at this thing for a while I decided to ditch the adjustable trailing arms. I did the lowers tonight and will try to get the uppers done tomorrow.

I cut the bushings off the adjustables and reused them. I used 1.5x1.5x.250 tube.










Tube notched and bevelled.










I offset the end that goes to the rearend for better clearance on the housing at lock up.










Welded up.




























Installed. 



















This is why I offset the bushing. Plenty of room for more lock up if needed.










I prefer to have fixed length arms and I also think it looks better with all the tubing being square.


----------



## chtrone

those trailing arms look good homie, so how long do u make them or how do u get ur measurements for them since i like the way they look over adjustables.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 19 2010, 10:13 PM~16345875
> *Well after looking at this thing for a while I decided to ditch the adjustable trailing arms. I did the lowers tonight and will try to get the uppers done tomorrow.
> 
> I cut the bushings off the adjustables and reused them. I used 1.5x1.5x.250 tube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tube notched and bevelled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I offset the end that goes to the rearend for better clearance on the housing at lock up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welded up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I offset the bushing. Plenty of room for more lock up if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to have fixed length arms and I also think it looks better with all the tubing being square.
> *



that offset does make a difference when u lock the car up..keeps it from hitting the bottom of the axle....i cheated though on a few set of lowers..i cut them and then just bend them a little lol


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Jan 20 2010, 12:03 AM~16346719
> *those trailing arms look good homie, so how long do u make them or how do u get ur measurements for them since i like the way they look over adjustables.
> *


They are about a 1/2" longer than stock. But these are designed to work for this set up. The upper mounts have been modified so I had to dial it in with the adjustables then make fixed arms.



> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 20 2010, 02:48 AM~16348658
> *that offset does make a difference when u lock the car up..keeps it from hitting the bottom of the axle....i cheated though on a few set of lowers..i cut them and then just bend them a little lol
> *


I wanted to keep the tube straight for strength and a cleaner look. Using the offset bushing worked real good and it gave more room than I expected.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Got the new uppers done. 

I didn't get pics before I welded them but it was done the same as the lowers, notched, bevelled, welded.



















Installed. I think it's starting to come together now. I like the square tubing much better, now the rearend doesn't look so out of place.



















Now I need to drop the a arms off to get acid dipped or blasted.


----------



## Mark

the more i look at it, the most i like that rear end. like you said tooks in place with the sq trailing arms


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jan 20 2010, 02:22 PM~16351887
> *the more i look at it, the most i like that rear end. like you said tooks in place with the sq trailing arms
> *


Ya the round and square tube just didn't look right together. I may add a couple pieces to the top of the rearend to balance the look of that a bit more.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Jan 19 2010, 01:33 PM~16339001
> *hey lets see some videos or pics when u get it all done. like a 3 wheel or lets see what it can do!!!
> *


Here you go Dave. It should be close to this when finished.


----------



## singlepumpking

lets see it on the bumper


----------



## OUTHOPU

Here is a video of the pinion angle from lock to lay. It tips down a little more at lock up with the taller coils. It's about as good as it's going to get without mods to the lower trailing arms mounts. The driveshaft is going to need to be shortened now that the wheelbase is that of a street car again.


*Pinion angle video*
http://s72.photobucket.com/albums/i195/out...icture080-1.flv


----------



## AndrewH

it 3 wheels with the motor in the front and no batts on the rear? :wow:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 20 2010, 04:06 PM~16352758
> *it 3 wheels with the motor in the front and no batts on the rear?  :wow:
> *


It's all the lead I melted into the frame rails for hopping.
























































:biggrin: I had to chain the frame down to the table to get it to work.


----------



## AndrewH

:biggrin: oh ok


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 20 2010, 04:30 PM~16352942
> *:biggrin: oh ok
> *


Had you thinking I was some sort of 3 wheel god for a minute there. :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 20 2010, 12:13 PM~16351818
> *Got the new uppers done.
> 
> I didn't get pics before I welded them but it was done the same as the lowers, notched, bevelled, welded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installed. I think it's starting to come together now. I like the square tubing much better, now the rearend doesn't look so out of place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to drop the a arms off to get acid dipped or blasted.
> *


what are you using for bushings in these


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 20 2010, 06:02 PM~16353883
> *what are you using for bushings in these
> *


What ever BlackMagic uses for their adjustables. I just cut the bushings and brackets off the adjustables that came from BMH. I'm using superpivot bushing bushings from suicidedoors on the rear end housing upper mounts.


----------



## lilred

looks realy good homie



























[/quote]


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 20 2010, 04:56 PM~16354610
> *What ever BlackMagic uses for their adjustables. I just cut the bushings and brackets off the adjustables that came from BMH. I'm using superpivot bushing bushings from suicidedoors on the rear end housing upper mounts.
> *


i was gunna say if your running poly bushes your gunna run into probs with the trailing arms trying to twist during 3wheels i thought you may have had the superpivots in the rear end :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 20 2010, 12:13 PM~16351818
> *Got the new uppers done.
> 
> I didn't get pics before I welded them but it was done the same as the lowers, notched, bevelled, welded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installed. I think it's starting to come together now. I like the square tubing much better, now the rearend doesn't look so out of place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to drop the a arms off to get acid dipped or blasted.
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## Pepper

Looks amazing Byron. this is the first time ive seen this thread. had to read it from beginning to end. one of the best frame builds on LIL(next to the bonnie of course! :biggrin: ) i think ima sell a kid and give you a call for some work! :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by stevie d+Jan 20 2010, 07:26 PM~16355040-->
> 
> 
> 
> i was gunna say if your running poly bushes your gunna run into probs with the trailing arms trying to twist during 3wheels i thought you may have had the superpivots in the rear end  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was considering doing the super pivots on both end of the uppers but thought a little give would be needed since the 4 link tries to pull away from each other at lock up.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pepper_@Jan 20 2010, 09:51 PM~16356952
> *Looks amazing Byron.  this is the first time ive seen this thread.  had to read it from beginning to end.  one of the best frame builds on LIL(next to the bonnie of course!  :biggrin: )  i think ima sell a kid and give you a call for some work!  :biggrin:
> *


Man you need to come by one of these weekends and kick it for a few. Oh and by the way this frame is way nicer than my Bonny frame. Best work I've done to date.


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 20 2010, 03:53 PM~16353151
> *Had you thinking I was some sort of 3 wheel god for a minute there.  :cheesy:
> *


after botching my first custom rear end, I've been pretty dedicated to figuring the ultimate 4 link out for next time. was about to give up!


----------



## flaked85

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

coming together homie


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 20 2010, 11:01 PM~16358239
> *after botching my first custom rear end, I've been pretty dedicated to figuring the ultimate 4 link out for next time. was about to give up!
> *


The biggest problem for me is the upper mounts always need to be to high and far forward for perfect geometry and the body always is in the way. I've lost count of the hours I've spent over the last few years trying to find the "perfect" lay out. It's always a compromise.



> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 21 2010, 11:13 AM~16362352
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> coming together homie
> *


Thanks.


----------



## danp68

lookin good-i like the way you did different shit like the bridge and ears uffin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Jan 21 2010, 11:06 AM~16363374
> *lookin good-i like the way you did different shit like the bridge and ears uffin:
> *


x2


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by danp68+Jan 21 2010, 01:06 PM~16363374-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good-i like the way you did different shit like the bridge and ears uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hannibal Lector_@Jan 22 2010, 03:10 AM~16373269
> *x2
> *


I try to do things differently. I'm not a fan of mail order parts, everybody has that. I like to do custom stuff thats application specific.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 22 2010, 01:26 PM~16376900
> *I try to do things differently. I'm not a fan of mail order parts, everybody has that. i like to build a car, not assembly one! I like to do custom stuff thats application specific.
> *


fixed it for you :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 22 2010, 06:08 PM~16378278
> *fixed it for you  :biggrin:
> *


Thats how I see it.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 22 2010, 04:56 PM~16378771
> *Thats how I see it.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Looks killer


----------



## OUTHOPU

Started plumbing the frame today.

Fuel lines ran as far as I can until the motor and trans are removed again.
I drilled and tapped the frame and used new clips.










Got the rear flex lines sorted out. No 36" flex line hanging down from the center of the frame on this one. I used 3 AN lines and adaptors to convert to 3/16" tube. The lines have plenty of travel and aren't stressed at all even at full lock.










They stay tucked up out of the way when laid out also.










Same set up at the rear end also.



















I'm going to try and finish the rest of the lines tomorrow.


----------



## baggedout81

Nice,awesome build :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 24 2010, 12:00 AM~16391484
> *Started plumbing the frame today.
> 
> Fuel lines ran as far as I can until the motor and trans are removed again.
> I drilled and tapped the frame and used new clips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the rear flex lines sorted out. No 36" flex line hanging down from the center of the frame on this one. I used 3 AN lines and adaptors to convert to 3/16" tube. The lines have plenty of travel and aren't stressed at all even at full lock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They stay tucked up out of the way when laid out also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same set up at the rear end also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try and finish the rest of the lines tomorrow.
> *


i likes that b


----------



## chairmnofthboard

For a guy on a budget, you sure do have nice brake lines . :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 22 2010, 02:26 PM~16376900
> *I try to do things differently. I'm not a fan of mail order parts, everybody has that. I like to do custom stuff thats application specific.
> *



you know whats funny, I was going to reply " Me,I perfer chrome plated stock plated stock parts" then I saw your signature :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard+Jan 24 2010, 05:42 PM~16395930-->
> 
> 
> 
> For a guy on a budget, you sure do have nice brake lines .  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some stuff requires the budget to stretch. This falls into the safety and reliability catagory so the owner will have to find the cash. A quality job pays for itself over time.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AndrewH_@Jan 24 2010, 05:45 PM~16395956
> *you know whats funny, I was going to reply " Me,I perfer chrome plated stock plated stock parts" then I saw your signature  :biggrin:
> *


There is a need for good bolt on parts, just not in my garage. I also like chrome just not chrome plated terds. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

when you gonna finish this thing? :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 24 2010, 12:00 AM~16391484
> *Started plumbing the frame today.
> 
> Fuel lines ran as far as I can until the motor and trans are removed again.
> I drilled and tapped the frame and used new clips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the rear flex lines sorted out. No 36" flex line hanging down from the center of the frame on this one. I used 3 AN lines and adaptors to convert to 3/16" tube. The lines have plenty of travel and aren't stressed at all even at full lock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They stay tucked up out of the way when laid out also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same set up at the rear end also.
> 
> 
> 
> comin out real tough great idea what you did with the lines in the rear looks real clean you plan on chroming ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try and finish the rest of the lines tomorrow.
> *


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Jan 25 2010, 12:17 PM~16403779-->
> 
> 
> 
> when you gonna finish this thing?  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be done when all the work is finished. :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-.TODD_@Jan 25 2010, 12:38 PM~16403982


I think you were asking about chrome. Thats up to the owner. I never chrome anything. The brake line idea came from an old VW. They do a similar brake line set up on the rear swing arm.


----------



## PURP_BOX

I gotta say this is the nicest g body frame ive ever seen great fab work,did u do the dive shaft also?and do you know of a place in the area to get a slip yoke?


----------



## timdog57

I did my brake line to the rear the same way and it works well.


----------



## KERRBSS

> It will be done when all the work is finished. :biggrin:
> 
> good answer


----------



## topless deuce

no paint that going to be a rusty frame look alittle back words :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

ONE OF MY FAVORITE THREADS.GREAT WERK DAWG


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by PURP_BOX+Jan 25 2010, 04:04 PM~16405921-->
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say this is the nicest g body frame ive ever seen great fab work,did u do the dive shaft also?and do you know of a place in the area to get a slip yoke?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave had the driveshaft done before he dropped the car off. It has a BlackMagic telescopic stub on it. You can order the end and take it to a local place for fitment. You can call CCI Driveline (586-716-1160) to see what they can do for you. They are somewhere around 23 and Gratiot area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 04:45 PM~16406317
> *I did my brake line to the rear the same way and it works well.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure beats a 3' jump rope hanging from the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by topless [email protected] 25 2010, 07:36 PM~16408260
> *no paint  that going to be a  rusty frame  look alittle back words :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be painting everything myself once I'm done with all the fab work.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-flaked85_@Jan 25 2010, 08:07 PM~16408680
> *ONE OF MY FAVORITE THREADS.GREAT WERK DAWG
> *


Glad to hear. Thanks.


----------



## gasman

> _Originally posted by PURP_BOX_@Jan 25 2010, 04:04 PM~16405921
> *I gotta say this is the nicest g body frame ive ever seen great fab work,did u do the dive shaft also?and do you know of a place in the area to get a slip yoke?
> *


i can answer that question. he got the slip from black magic. its a place in romulus that did the drive shaft. its sorta new they re tubed the drive shaft last summer. only like 110 dollars minus the slip


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Jan 26 2010, 11:20 AM~16416144
> *i can answer that question. he got the slip from black magic. its a place in romulus that did the drive shaft. its sorta new they re tubed the drive shaft last summer. only like 110 dollars minus the slip
> *


theres a place in Warren That I took mine to and they charged 75.00 to install the slip yoke.


----------



## PURP_BOX

> _Originally posted by gasman+Jan 26 2010, 11:20 AM~16416144-->
> 
> 
> 
> i can answer that question. he got the slip from black magic. its a place in romulus that did the drive shaft. its sorta new they re tubed the drive shaft last summer. only like 110 dollars minus the slip
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how much was the slip?
> <!--QuoteBegin-Por313Vida_@Jan 26 2010, 06:08 PM~16420609
> *theres a place in Warren That I took mine to and they charged 75.00 to install the slip yoke.
> *


whats the name,and did that include balancing? Thanx 4 the info


----------



## OUTHOPU

I've been sick so not getting as much done as I should. I did get some more plumbing done today. I also dropped the A arms off to get blasted so those will be coming soon.

What a royal pain in the ass this is. I need better benders for 1/4" and 5/16", the bender I have sucks for those sizes. :angry: 



















I need to get the motor back out now to finish.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 26 2010, 08:36 PM~16422872
> *I've been sick so not getting as much done as I should. I did get some more plumbing done today. I also dropped the A arms off to get blasted so those will be coming soon.
> 
> What a royal pain in the ass this is. I need better benders for 1/4" and 5/16", the bender I have sucks for those sizes. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get the motor back out now to finish.
> *


daves gonna have to step his game up now on the paint for the body. that backyard rattle can job isnt gonna cut it anymore :angry:


----------



## wayne64ss

Frame looks awesome man, hope I'm that skilled some day! How am I doing so far? http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16426746

Where'd you go to get the lines?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Jan 27 2010, 08:25 AM~16426715-->
> 
> 
> 
> daves gonna have to step his game up now on the paint for the body.  that backyard rattle can job isnt gonna cut it anymore :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For real. The paint on the frame will probably turn out nicer than on the car. :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-wayne64ss_@Jan 27 2010, 08:34 AM~16426751
> *Frame looks awesome man, hope I'm that skilled some day! How am I doing so far? http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16426746
> 
> Where'd you go to get the lines?
> *


I bought the lines localy from a place called InLine Tube. They are available from lots of places online though. Speedway has very similar stuff at a better price.

Your frame is looking pretty good for being a novice. I'd play with the heat and wires feed settings a little. I noticed you burned through in a few places, and the edge of the plates are a little undercut in a few pics. Thats usually from to high of heat and not enough wire. If you turn the heat (maybe wire also) down and move a little slower that should help. Also when welding thick to thin focus more of the heat to the thick piece. You'll get there. Always try to get the metal completely clean, dirty metal equals shit welds.


----------



## wayne64ss

will do man, thanks for the advice!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:wow: 
all I got to say is 
*DDDDDAAAAAAUUUUUUMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!*]
:wow:


----------



## 89caddy

backyard rattle can shit was a get what you pay for paint job not a show finishe for 800 fucking dollars so get your info staight before you talk shit!


----------



## topless deuce

u have to pant the frame first!!!!!!! SHIT THE FRAME IS GOING TO BE RATTLTE CAN TO!!!!!!


----------



## 83 grandprix

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 27 2010, 08:25 AM~16426715
> *daves gonna have to step his game up now on the paint for the body.  that backyard rattle can job isnt gonna cut it anymore :angry:
> *


if he wanted a show car he shoulda came outta pocket with some bread for $800 it is what it is shit the way its lookin hes gunna get an $800 frame paint job with the way this build is going


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 89caddy_@Jan 27 2010, 07:14 PM~16432118
> *backyard rattle can shit was a get what you pay for paint job not a show finishe for 800 fucking dollars so get your info staight before you talk shit!
> *


Don't take it as shit talking you. I'm aware that the paint job is a "budget" special. If he didn't want to pay for a proper job thats on him. This is why I don't like to do anything half ass, because most people blame the guy doing the work not the guy that didn't want to pay for it. I'm sure your capable of better don't take it personal.



> _Originally posted by topless deuce+Jan 27 2010, 07:24 PM~16432245-->
> 
> 
> 
> u have to pant the frame first!!!!!!! SHIT THE FRAME IS GOING TO BE RATTLTE CAN TO!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No rattle can here. I have proper spraying equiptment. It will at least get a good coat of something durable if nothing else.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-83 grandprix_@Jan 27 2010, 08:09 PM~16432758
> *if he wanted a show car  he shoulda came outta pocket with some bread for $800 it is what it is  shit the way its lookin hes gunna get an $800 frame paint job with the way this build is going*


If it was my choice he would. I'd love to get this frame slick as hell.


----------



## 83 grandprix

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 27 2010, 09:21 PM~16433678
> *Don't take it as shit talking you. I'm aware that the paint job is a "budget" special. If he didn't want to pay for a proper job thats on him. This is why I don't like to do anything half ass, because most people blame the guy doing the work not the guy that didn't want to pay for it. I'm sure your capable of better don't take it personal.
> No rattle can here. I have proper spraying equiptment. It will at least get a good coat of something durable if nothing else.
> If it was my choice he would. I'd love to get this frame slick as hell.
> *


its not so much as its coming out on you its your cheerleader talking shit when he dont know shit


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 83 grandprix_@Jan 27 2010, 09:33 PM~16433827
> *its not so much as its coming out on you its your cheerleader talking shit  when he dont know shit
> *


Well lets face it, the paint job is not done properly and I understand why. Nobody said anything negative about the painter. We are just busting Daves balls in an attempt to enlighten him as to what it takes to build a truely nice ride. Being cheap won't make it happen I think Gasman is starting to understand that a bit more since the start of this project.

As for my "cheerleader" well, read his signature that about sums it up. :biggrin: 

Lets keep it positive in here. This is an informative thread I'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## wannabelowrider

Outhopu I like the way u put shit and explain things. U seem like a str8 up and stand up dude, I like that. Hope to one day have a wrap done.


----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jan 28 2010, 12:58 AM~16436455
> *Outhopu I like the way u put shit and explain things. U seem like a str8 up and stand up dude, I like that. Hope to one day have a wrap done.
> *


 I just call it like it is. No need to sugar coat it, were all supposed to be men here. I try to post up stuff that will help others do better to make the scene stronger and more respected.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 20 2010, 03:13 PM~16351818
> *Got the new uppers done.
> 
> I didn't get pics before I welded them but it was done the same as the lowers, notched, bevelled, welded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installed. I think it's starting to come together now. I like the square tubing much better, now the rearend doesn't look so out of place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to drop the a arms off to get acid dipped or blasted.
> *


now that I see the last pic I apologise for being critical, I didn't see where the box tubing was also welded to the axle housing.

You got skills man.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by 83 grandprix_@Jan 27 2010, 07:33 PM~16433827
> *its not so much as its coming out on you its your cheerleader talking shit  when he dont know shit
> *


Wasn't talking shit, so shut your cock hole


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Jan 28 2010, 10:35 AM~16438711-->
> 
> 
> 
> now that I see the last pic I apologise for being critical, I didn't see where the box tubing was also welded to the axle housing.
> 
> You got skills man.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's cool. I'm thick skinned anyways, so I wasn't all but hurt.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Jan 28 2010, 12:52 PM~16439967
> *Wasn't talking shit, so shut your cock hole
> *


Why you shitting up my post ****! :twak:

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

Is this beast finished yet? Let's see it in paint! :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 28 2010, 02:02 PM~16440721
> *Is this beast finished yet? Let's see it in paint!  :biggrin:
> *


It's coming along. I just finished pulling the motor and trans out so I can finish running all the lines. I'm waiting on the A arms to come back from being blasted. Then I'll be finishing off the front suspension.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 28 2010, 12:06 PM~16440767
> *It's coming along. I just finished pulling the motor and trans out so I can finish running all the lines. I'm waiting on the A arms to come back from being blasted. Then I'll be finishing off the front suspension.
> *


It's coming along nice man. I wish mine would have went that quick! :biggrin:


----------



## gasman

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 27 2010, 09:41 PM~16433957
> *Well lets face it, the paint job is not done properly and I understand why. Nobody said anything negative about the painter. We are just busting Daves balls in an attempt to enlighten him as to what it takes to build a truely nice ride. Being cheap won't make it happen I think Dave is starting to understand that a bit more since the start of this project.
> 
> As for my "cheerleader" well, read his signature that about sums it up. :biggrin:
> 
> Lets keep it positive in here. This is an informative thread I'd like to keep it that way.
> *



lol nobody is busting dave's balls trust me it don't matter to me me one way or the other the paint job its better than what the factory was. its just a car i pull out from time to time.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Jan 28 2010, 12:27 PM~16440954
> *lol nobody is busting dave's balls trust me it don't matter to me me one way or the other the paint job its better than what the factory was. its just a car i pull out from time to time.
> *


Why are speaking of yourself in the 3rd person. :biggrin: After this frame job your gonna need to step your game up on paint. I've mentioned that too you before it's nothing new. 2 attention whores just needed to be heard. They may just need a hug.


----------



## gasman

i speak of myself in 3rd person because maybe i didn't want everyone on the net to know this is my frame. yeah i'll do the paint over whenever i have time.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Jan 28 2010, 01:28 PM~16441520
> *i speak of myself in 3rd person because maybe i didn't want everyone on the net to know this is my frame. yeah i'll do the paint over whenever i have time.
> *


I see, well it looks fucking great Dave. Frame is definitly a sweet piece.


----------



## gasman

lol quit useing my goverenment name on here


----------



## 83 grandprix

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 28 2010, 12:52 PM~16439967
> *Wasn't talking shit, so shut your cock hole
> *


why dont you go kick your bucket of rust around you were talking shit about the paint job with your back yard rattle can comment so shut your dick tickler


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Jan 28 2010, 03:28 PM~16441520
> *i speak of myself in 3rd person because maybe i didn't want everyone on the net to know this is my frame. yeah i'll do the paint over whenever i have time.
> *


Sorry Radio. :biggrin: 

Won't happen again. :cheesy: 

Now enough bullshit in this post. PMs work to you know.


----------



## KingsWood

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 28 2010, 08:12 AM~16438540
> *I just call it like it is. No need to sugar coat it, were all supposed to be men here. I try to post up stuff that will help others do better to make the scene stronger and more respected.
> *




i like that....we need more people in the game like u, mufasa, and kingfish! help the scene grow! i never even thought of a frame off, or many other things until i joined this site. i dont have any old school cats in my area to learn from. louisville has got an alright scene. but im 45 min from there. im glad to say the frame is off my lac im sooo close to flippin it and plating the top. i may post some pics. but with a frame as good looking as what you can do, i dont feel mine is worthy of posting :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Jan 28 2010, 06:40 PM~16443386
> *i like that....we need more people in the game like u, mufasa, and kingfish! help the scene grow!  i never even thought of a frame off, or many other things until i joined this site. i dont have any old school cats in my area to learn from. louisville has got an alright scene. but im 45 min from there.  im glad to say the frame is off my lac im sooo close to flippin it and plating the top. i may post some pics. but with a frame as good looking as what you can do, i dont feel mine is worthy of posting :biggrin:
> *


Thanks, and it's good to see some guys getting motivated to try new shit.

Just be ready for people to criticise your work. It's all a lot of people on here can do so take the good with the bad. I say just start a topic and make it clear it's your first go at it. That will insure better comments directed at helping you do better.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Maybe a couple pics will get this topic back on track...

Got a little more of the plumbing done. Doesn't look like much but it's only about 10 degrees out and thats all I felt like doing tonight.

Finished the vapor return line and rear brake line.


----------



## jgcustomz

I can't seem to stop lookin through your topic cuz this is some very nice work homie. how many frames do you have under your belt.


----------



## lilred

nice


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Jan 28 2010, 11:31 PM~16446449
> *I can't seem to stop lookin through your topic cuz this is some very nice work homie. how many frames do you have under your belt.
> *


I've done 2 that were completed 100% and seen the road and a couple that are about 3/4 done and may never be finished. This one will be the 3rd that I've done start to finish.


----------



## SIK_9D1

Just Curious on what you charge for something like this.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 29 2010, 01:34 PM~16451517
> *Just Curious on what you charge for something like this.
> *


Well I won't do another like this for a while unless it's for myself or a homie. I can't charge enough to make it worth it. To put it in perspective parts, materials, and consumables alone will run over $3000. I stopped counting my hours on this thing long ago. Now it's just a personal mission to build the best frame I can.


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 29 2010, 10:48 AM~16451641
> *Well I won't do another like this for a while unless it's for myself or a homie. I can't charge enough to make it worth it. To put it in perspective parts, materials, and consumables alone will run over $3000. I stopped counting my hours on this thing long ago. Now it's just a personal mission to build the best frame I can.
> *


Thats Quite Understandable! :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTHCYDE

ttt


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 29 2010, 12:32 PM~16451492
> *I've done 2 that were completed 100% and seen the road and a couple that are about 3/4 done and may never be finished. This one will be the 3rd that I've done start to finish.
> *


  you put in alot of work homie.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Jan 30 2010, 10:41 PM~16463859
> * you put in alot of work homie.
> *


I've been putting in work for the last 18 years. I keep busy to keep out of trouble.



I was able to get started on the uppers tonight.

Nice and clean. 










Doing a 2" extention. I used some 2x1/4" flat bar. I'll be shimming the arms back some to give the stance of about 1" to 1 1/4".










Shaved all the lip off. 










Going to try to get some more done on them tomorrow.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 26 2010, 10:36 PM~16422872
> *I've been sick so not getting as much done as I should. I did get some more plumbing done today. I also dropped the A arms off to get blasted so those will be coming soon.
> 
> What a royal pain in the ass this is. I need better benders for 1/4" and 5/16", the bender I have sucks for those sizes. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get the motor back out now to finish.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SoCalLife

Nice frame build, I like the attention to detail!


----------



## Z3dr0ck

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jan 31 2010, 04:39 PM~16469298
> *Nice frame build, I like the attention to detail!
> *


x99999999 the extra effort makes a huge difference! looking fwd to seeing the car in person this spring


----------



## OUTHOPU

I've been working on the arms some more today. I'll get back out tonight for a few more hours to see what else I can get done.

Cut some pipe to go over the factory bushing flange for more strength.



















Cut the top of the arm off to get rid of the bumpstop section for more lock up.










Also trimmed the sides of the arm for clearance on the frame for better lock up. I did this since shimming the arms back 1" would usually take away from the lock up. I'll add some hieght to the sides when I plate them to get back the strength lost by clearancing them.

Left side is the modified arms.


----------



## thedukeofearl_72

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 31 2010, 07:22 PM~16470431
> *I've been working on the arms some more today. I'll get back out tonight for a few more hours to see what else I can get done.
> 
> Cut some pipe to go over the factory bushing flange for more strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the top of the arm off to get rid of the bumpstop section for more lock up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also trimmed the sides of the arm for clearance on the frame for better lock up. I did this since shimming the arms back 1" would usually take away from the lock up. I'll add some hieght to the sides when I plate them to get back the strength lost by clearancing them.
> 
> Left side is the modified arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



plenty of frame clearance w/ those...NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## gasman

why the 1 1/2 inch extension. why not just one inch??


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Feb 1 2010, 06:00 AM~16475365
> *why the 1 1/2 inch extension. why not just one inch??
> *


cuz an inch is ghey dave, that shit looks sweeter when there all leaning out nicely 

oh wait, am i cheer leading again? :scrutinize:


----------



## wayne64ss

question for you bro, kinda dumb but whatever. 

Are you supposed to clean the black coating off the metal before you weld to it? I've been doing it to all the stuff I've been welding so far and it takes a shit ton of time. Was kind of hoping that it wasn't necessary at all!


----------



## AndrewH

I did the same thing with the bushings, only with 1/8" pipe that was 3/16" high. worked perfect and plenty strong. also some out of the arms, but not that much!


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Feb 1 2010, 08:13 AM~16475528
> *question for you bro, kinda dumb but whatever.
> 
> Are you supposed to clean the black coating off the metal before you weld to it? I've been doing it to all the stuff I've been welding so far and it takes a shit ton of time. Was kind of hoping that it wasn't necessary at all!
> *


shouldnt take that long. only strip it where you weld.


----------



## gasman

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 1 2010, 08:23 AM~16475401
> *cuz an inch is ghey dave, that shit looks sweeter when there all leaning out nicely
> 
> oh wait, am i cheer leading again? :scrutinize:
> *



 i asked that because i knew someone would robbie


----------



## wayne64ss

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 1 2010, 12:08 PM~16476063
> *shouldnt take that long. only strip it where you weld.
> *


Doesn't take THAT long, but still a pain in the dick on the long strips! thanks man, i will keep doing it!


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Feb 1 2010, 09:19 AM~16476142
> *  i asked that because i knew someone would robbie
> *


dont get mad, im not being rude at all. i like the stance of the wheels pushed out. i said before, your going to have a really nice frame.


----------



## chongo1

guy on here named doughboy with lincoln put some spoons on out 2" and he didnt like it at all he said it was all squirrely down the road and after one trip could see tire wear, so he decided to go 1" it sounds like its personal prefrence. i sure do like the bulldog look a 2 gives, dont like replacing tires :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 1 2010, 08:23 AM~16475401
> *cuz an inch is ghey dave, that shit looks sweeter when there all leaning out nicely
> 
> oh wait, am i cheer leading again? :scrutinize:
> *


 :wow: :yes: 

Clean a$$ work Byron... Too bad Gas ain't ever gonna hop it...


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Feb 1 2010, 08:00 AM~16475365
> *why the 1 1/2 inch extension. why not just one inch??
> *


I extended them 2" actually. I'm going to shim them back though to equal around a 1" extention. Longer arms give better geometry through the sweep of the suspension.



> _Originally posted by wayne64ss+Feb 1 2010, 09:13 AM~16475528-->
> 
> 
> 
> question for you bro, kinda dumb but whatever.
> 
> Are you supposed to clean the black coating off the metal before you weld to it? I've been doing it to all the stuff I've been welding so far and it takes a shit ton of time. Was kind of hoping that it wasn't necessary at all!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does help produce cleaner welds. I usually do strip the coating off the shit black pipe since it seems to be less welder friendly. Bare metal is best especially at a critical weld joint.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chongo1_@Feb 1 2010, 12:46 PM~16476873
> *guy on here named doughboy with lincoln put some spoons on out 2" and he didnt like it at all he said it was all squirrely down the road and after one trip could see tire wear, so he decided to go 1" it sounds like its personal prefrence.  i sure do like the bulldog look a 2 gives, dont like replacing tires :biggrin:
> *


2" for a driver is too much if there not shimmed back



> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Feb 1 2010, 01:55 PM~16477406
> *:wow:  :yes:
> 
> Clean a$$ work Byron...  Too bad Gas ain't ever gonna hop it...
> *


Thanks Marc. Whether he hops it or not it will be built to handle it at least.


----------



## gasman

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Feb 1 2010, 01:55 PM~16477406
> *:wow:  :yes:
> 
> Clean a$$ work Byron...  Too bad Gas ain't ever gonna hop it...
> *



i might hop it. i'm going to get a lisense plate called 'canhop'.. since everything else is taken


----------



## OUTHOPU

These are taking me forever. I'm trying to change the look/shape of them since I hate the look of the factory arms. 

Both side plates on. Used 3/16" since I'm plating the inside also.



















You can see how the side plate is made taller to replace the naterial taken out of the bottom lip.



















Plated the inside also and tied it into the bushing sleeve.










A little bead action.


----------



## gasman

what am i saying come on now i've hit a switch or two many times. everyone is jumpin on the band wagon i won't do it. i will when i feel the need


----------



## showandgo

hey byron you can come work at the shop, only if you work for the price you do out of your house


----------



## sic7impala

I like what your doing heres a pic of mine :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Feb 1 2010, 10:42 AM~16476338
> *Doesn't take THAT long, but still a pain in the dick on the long strips! thanks man, i will keep doing it!
> *


the only long strips you could be talking about would be joinging the top and side sections of the frame rails together. do an outside 90* corner,edge to edge instead of overlapping it flush, and you wouldnt have to worry about it.


----------



## AndrewH

arms looking nice. Adding to the top is a good idea rather than halving to double up on the side plate thickness, it looks like you did both though?

yes the stock arms are very ugly. Its the only reason I ran caprice arms.


----------



## KingsWood

so what's the trick to bolting in the balljoint?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Feb 1 2010, 05:22 PM~16478943-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey byron you can come work at the shop, only if you work for the price you do out of your house
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I would make more taking food stamps as payment these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 06:07 PM~16479324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like what your doing heres a pic of mine :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those aren't G-body uppers are they? They have a very different shape. Looking good though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 06:30 PM~16479577
> *the only long strips you could be talking about would be joinging the top and side sections of the frame rails together. do an outside 90* corner,edge to edge instead of overlapping it flush, and you wouldnt have to worry about it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best way. Thats why I posted the pics earlier in this topic of how to do an outside corner joint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 06:34 PM~16479631
> *arms looking nice. Adding to the top is a good idea rather than halving to double up on the side plate thickness, it looks like you did both though?
> yes the stock arms are very ugly. Its the only reason I ran caprice arms.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did double up mainly because I'm not going to cover as much area when I plate the top of the arm. I like the way it looks with it more opened up.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KingsWood_@Feb 1 2010, 06:55 PM~16479865
> *so what's the trick to bolting in the balljoint?
> *


Not my work on the closed up arm, but I'm thinking there is an access window underneath to slide the ball joint in.


----------



## gasman

wow byron if u lived out west i think you would be one of thoes og lowrider builders where everyone goes to you.

and anyone who wants their frame done don't believe what he tells you. do like i did go to his house with a bare frame and a 1,000 bucks down payment. his favorite motto is 'money changes everything'


----------



## OUTHOPU

Starting to look like something...

Used 1/8" for the top.



















Close to what it will look like.










I've got a couple different ideas for how to install the ball joint but I need to sleep on it.


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 1 2010, 10:09 PM~16484268
> *Starting to look like something...
> 
> Used 1/8" for the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close to what it will look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a couple different ideas for how to install the ball joint but I need to sleep on it.
> *


verry nice bro


----------



## big pimpin

Wow.....all I can say is wow!


----------



## KERRBSS

arms look good


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 1 2010, 05:53 PM~16480539
> *I think I would make more taking food stamps as payment these days.
> Those aren't G-body uppers are they? They have a very different shape. Looking good though.
> Best way. Thats why I posted the pics earlier in this topic of how to do an outside corner joint.
> I did double up mainly because I'm not going to cover as much area when I plate the top of the arm. I like the way it looks with it more opened up.
> Not my work on the closed up arm, but I'm thinking there is an access window underneath to slide the ball joint in.
> *


g0t you byron those only go for half price down in the ghetto, so it will be like getting paid double then lolol


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by lilred+Feb 2 2010, 12:20 AM~16484456-->
> 
> 
> 
> verry nice bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by big [email protected] 2 2010, 12:25 AM~16484529
> *Wow.....all I can say is wow!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2010, 08:17 AM~16486679
> *arms look good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Now to see if I can figure out how to get a ball joint in it without hacking up this hard work.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-showandgo_@Feb 2 2010, 09:18 AM~16486869
> *g0t you byron those only go for half price down in the ghetto, so it will be like getting paid double then lolol
> *


Now were getting somewhere. :biggrin:


----------



## Mark

stuff looking great!
i need to build another :biggrin:


----------



## sic7impala

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 1 2010, 04:53 PM~16480539
> *
> Those aren't G-body uppers are they? They have a very different shape. Looking good though.
> 
> *


No there off my 67 ss :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by sic7impala_@Feb 2 2010, 06:03 PM~16491102
> *No there off my 67 ss  :biggrin:
> *


At least yours have a nicer shape to them to start with. These things are all funky shaped to start with.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 2 2010, 05:21 PM~16491284
> *At least yours have a nicer shape to them to start with. These things are all funky shaped to start with.
> *



67 arms are harder to do then g-body's

myself personally i like the g-body arm's over the caddy , caprice arms

verdict still out on your arms for me ???? good work though


----------



## OUTHOPU

Made an access door for the ball joint. That was lots of fun. Plated the insides a bit more also to clean up the lines on it.

Used stainless 10-32 button head allens to hold it on.



















I'm not looking forward to doing all this again on the other one.


----------



## danp68

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 3 2010, 01:10 AM~16495297
> *Made an access door for the ball joint. That was lots of fun. Plated the insides a bit more also to clean up the lines on it.
> 
> Used stainless 10-32 button head allens to hold it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not looking forward to doing all this again on the other one.
> *


i was thinkin about doin that(access door) on some impala lowers im doin-cause the goofy shaped 65-70 arms have a wild ass lower ball joint and a goofy shaped arm to begin with- im tryin to get it as sturdy as i can


----------



## wayne64ss

Can you post some pics with the cover plate off? I really like this idea ALOT. Nice work man!


----------



## OUTHOPU

Here Wayne.

Just a couple 3/16" tabs that I drilled and tapped.










Finished plating the ball joint area and smoothing over the edges. Just need to bore all the hole open and this one is done.




























Now to make the other one look the same.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

clean!


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 3 2010, 01:44 PM~16499752
> *Here Wayne.
> 
> Just a couple 3/16" tabs that I drilled and tapped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished plating the ball joint area and smoothing over the edges. Just need to bore all the hole open and this one is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to make the other one look the same.
> *



you do awesome work homie.no bullshit :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo

how much you charging for them arms 1000.00 :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 3 2010, 04:25 PM~16500955
> *how much you charging for them arms  1000.00 :biggrin:
> *


I wish. This is why I don't take much work on for money. I end up giving the work away because I just can't stop myself from going all out. I don't plan on doing another set of these anytime soon thats for sure. I may have to buy a G body and keep this frame and do another for Gasman. :biggrin: 





Thanks for all the props guys.


----------



## wayne64ss

you're out of control man. completely. excellent work though, wish you were closer!!


----------



## SHORTDOG 62

Very nice, I like to see people think outside the box, instead of doing the same old stuff all the time. :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss+Feb 3 2010, 09:07 PM~16503982-->
> 
> 
> 
> *you're out of control man. *completely. excellent work though, wish you were closer!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your not the first person to say that.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHORTDOG 62_@Feb 3 2010, 10:53 PM~16505447
> *Very nice, I like to see people think outside the box, instead of doing the same old stuff all the time. :thumbsup:
> *


I just like to do my own thing. There's more than enough sheep out there.

___________________________________________________________________

Didn't feel like doing the other upper so I moved on to the lower. 

Using a sleeve again for the ball joint area. I've seen a few cars break the arm there so I'll be boxing in all the way to the end.



















I also cut the arm open to do a deeper pocket. It's only 1" deeper than stock. The pics make it look like more.


----------



## OUTLAW85

damn those are nice....


----------



## ghettodreams

nice homie


----------



## OUTHOPU

I did a little more on the lower arm. 

Sleeved the bushing area to prevent the arm from tearing. 










I offset the sleeve to fit tight against the bushing lip on the top side that will see the most load.










I started plating the sides put didn't get pics. I'll have more to post tomorrow.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Outsides are plated now I just need to do the bottom.

Front side plated. Used 3/16" 










I cut the sway bar hole and hump off to smooth the lines a bit so I had to plate the top on the front side. Used 1/8" for that. You can see I left an open section in the plate to allow the arm to slide into the frame still.



















Plated the back side. Used 3/16". Didn't go over the bushing hole to prevent fitment issues when installing.










All polished down.



















Need to plate the bottom and this one will be done.


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 7 2010, 06:19 PM~16542089
> *Outsides are plated now I just need to do the bottom.
> 
> Front side plated. Used 3/16"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut the sway bar hole and hump off to smooth the lines a bit so I had to plate the top on the front side. Used 1/8" for that. You can see I left an open section in the plate to allow the arm to slide into the frame still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plated the back side. Used 3/16". Didn't go over the bushing hole to prevent fitment issues when installing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All polished down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to plate the bottom and this one will be done.
> *


nice


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by lilred_@Feb 7 2010, 10:39 PM~16543447
> *nice
> *


Thanks. I still need to do a little more to make them a bit cleaner.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 8 2010, 06:02 PM~16551861
> *Thanks. I still need to do a little more to make them a bit cleaner.
> *


Looking good Byron, but them lowers are gonna weigh a lot. I'm sure they will last forever.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 8 2010, 07:56 PM~16552361
> *Looking good Byron, but them lowers are gonna weigh a lot. I'm sure they will last forever.
> *


Not too bad. I've almost got the one done and it's lighter than I thought it would be.


----------



## wayne64ss

pmd!


----------



## OUTHOPU

Sent you a pm w/pic Wayne.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 9 2010, 02:08 PM~16560745
> *Sent you a pm w/pic Wayne.
> *


:uh: u forgot to say no **** :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 9 2010, 02:26 PM~16560890
> *:uh: u forgot to say no ****  :biggrin:
> *


You guys kill me with that shit. :roflmao: 

Just about done with the lower. I may need to trim down the nose of it at the ball joint. It's going to be super close to the rotor. I'll have to test fit it to find out. Then I'll clean up the ball joint opening.

Bottom capped with 3/16"










Welded and polished down.










Nice and smooth.










Sanded pipe clean and did a slight bevell on the edge.










Cut cap and bevelled the edge on it also for a nice V groove to fill with weld.










Welded both sides of cap.



















Polished the corner down.










This pic shows the difference in the shape. Not a huge thing but still makes the lines cleaner.


----------



## wayne64ss

thats rediculous detail man. i will definitely be referring to this when I do my lowers.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Super crazy work...hurry up and finish this thing hno: i wanna see it completed and on the bumper  

Keep up the good work


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss+Feb 9 2010, 04:29 PM~16561881-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats rediculous detail man. i will definitely be referring to this when I do my lowers.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all about the details for me.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 10 2010, 02:37 AM~16569556
> *Super crazy work...hurry up and finish this thing hno: i wanna see it completed and on the bumper
> 
> Keep up the good work
> *


I'm trying to speed it up, it's just not easy. I've had lots of other things going on which have cut the time I have to work on it in half. Doesn't help that it's cold and snowy here either. As for putting it on the bumper time will tell. I have 3 of your pumps waiting to get dropped in when it's done, so it's a good start.

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 10 2010, 11:28 AM~16571235
> *It's all about the details for me.
> I'm trying to speed it up, it's just not easy. I've had lots of other things going on which have cut the time I have to work on it in half. Doesn't help that it's cold and snowy here either. As for putting it on the bumper time will tell. I have 3 of your pumps waiting to get dropped in when it's done, so it's a good start.
> Thanks for the compliment.
> *


----------



## wannabelowrider

Those are nice as hell. This thing is going to be a tank when its all said and done. Good work!


----------



## Run N Late

Those arms look good Byron.... When we hopped last summer I broke 1 of my lowers in the bushing area, so I had another set redone. There done exactly like those except 4 the 1inch spring pocket..... So I shouldn't have 2 worry about these breaking at all because my old 1's were only plated on the bottom & half of the front & they took 8 years of abuse, so these should b good 2 go since there plated all the way round...


----------



## on3shoes

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 30 2009, 10:01 PM~15518457
> *I'm building this for a Regal that I redid the set up on last year. Nothing radical. Just a set of drop mounts planned for the rear and a 4 sided wrap. Using 3/16" for most of it with some 1/8" and 1/4" in specific areas for the best strength to weight ratio. Not being built as a hopper so no shrink or crazy lock up planned. This is the the first project on the new chassis table.
> 
> Enough talk heres some pics.
> 
> I had a piece of 3/16" press broke to a 90 for the side rails. This gives a rounded corner on the bottom edge which looks cleaner than angle. I tacked the pieces on to stiffen it before setting it on stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the lower leg off the side rail to allow me to form it around the corner. I welded the bottom plate to the frame, ground it flush then formed the side plate around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the same for the rear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready to remove the ears. This makes it much easier to plate the top frame rail. Front of crossmember plated also. I used 1/8" for easier forming. Still need to bore the holes for the lower control arm bolts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ears removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside frame rail plated (3/16"s). This took some heat and the powered C clamp to get it in 1 piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front inside frame horns plated. Just used 1/8" since its more for looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on the inside frame rail (3/16"s). Just made 2 pieces for this area since the lower control arm mount goes almost to the top of the frame anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plates on but still need to be trimmed to perfect fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear of crossmember (1/4"). I used thicker material here since it's a relatively flat section that gets pretty narrow at the bottom. Also makes up for doing 1/8" on the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats it for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats about 3 days progress. I still need to trim the bottom edge of all the plates so if it looks odd thats why. I normaly have the frame blasted before I start on them but this one was cleaned pretty good so I'm making do with it. I'll keep this updated as I make progress.
> *


where do i find a powered c clamp like that or did you make it?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Feb 10 2010, 07:00 PM~16575025
> *Those are nice as hell.  This thing is going to be a tank when its all said and done.  Good work!
> *


This is the lightest frame I've done yet. I've always used 1/4" for everything on my other builds.



> _Originally posted by Run N Late+Feb 10 2010, 07:07 PM~16575103-->
> 
> 
> 
> Those arms look good Byron.... When we hopped last summer I broke 1 of my lowers in the bushing area, so I had another set redone. There done exactly like those except 4 the 1inch spring pocket..... So I shouldn't have 2 worry about these breaking at all because my old 1's were only plated on the bottom & half of the front & they took 8 years of abuse, so these should b good 2 go since there plated all the way round...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> Yours failing at the bushing is what got me thinking about how to prevent that. I'd say I got it covered for sure if it took you that long to break yours.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-on3shoes_@Feb 11 2010, 07:43 PM~16586461
> *where do i find a powered c clamp like that or did you make it?
> *


I made it. I'm now using a regular 12" hydraulic cylinder since the porta pwer cylinder sprang a leak.


----------



## Guest

are you doing your own sandblasting??
i got a harbor freight pressure pot blaster and i cant get it working to save my life


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Feb 11 2010, 11:27 PM~16588775
> *are you doing your own sandblasting??
> i got a harbor freight pressure pot blaster and i cant get it working to save my life
> *


No. I use a local guy for blasting and I have an acid dipper about 45 mins from me. I don't have room for a blast cabinet, so I'm forced to pay for that shit.


----------



## OUTHOPU

I started the other upper today.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 2 2010, 10:10 PM~16495297
> *Made an access door for the ball joint. That was lots of fun. Plated the insides a bit more also to clean up the lines on it.
> 
> Used stainless 10-32 button head allens to hold it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not looking forward to doing all this again on the other one.
> *


I like your access panel idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

I just hope I can make the other one turn out the same. Really wish I could have fit them in from the back instead.


----------



## nueve5

:worship:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT


----------



## THE ONE

GREAT WORK!!!!!


----------



## 86 buick regal

REAL NICE WORK!!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

siikkk shit this attention to details the shit  :biggrin: you got awsome focus i couldnt do it id pull my hair out :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by nueve5+Feb 14 2010, 01:40 AM~16606794-->
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by THE [email protected] 14 2010, 08:18 AM~16607806
> *GREAT WORK!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 86 buick [email protected] 14 2010, 01:01 PM~16609126
> *REAL NICE WORK!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 14 2010, 03:23 PM~16610099
> *siikkk shit this attention to details the shit   :biggrin: you got awsome focus i couldnt do it id pull my hair out :biggrin:
> *


I'd say obsessed better describes my illness than focus.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Got the other upper all welded up. Just need to bore all the bushing and balljoint holes out and do a final sanding and they are done.



















I'm pleased with them. They are very close to identical.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 14 2010, 05:47 PM~16611778
> *Got the other upper all welded up. Just need to bore all the bushing and balljoint holes out and do a final sanding and they are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pleased with them. They are very close to identical.
> *


gasman needs to chrome those


----------



## OUTHOPU

I know. It would look real nice with the upper/lower A arms and trailing arms done. Just a little something to break up all the black.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 15 2010, 10:29 AM~16617590
> *I know. It would look real nice with the upper/lower A arms and trailing arms done. Just a little something to break up all the black.
> *


the arms just look so good, it would bring them out. he needs to go see dre


----------



## showandgo

:uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

those look tite! :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 15 2010, 05:57 PM~16621024
> *:uh:
> *


Shhhh stop it. I'm just trying to make him feel his werk is well worth it. :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 14 2010, 04:47 PM~16611778
> *Got the other upper all welded up. Just need to bore all the bushing and balljoint holes out and do a final sanding and they are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pleased with them. They are very close to identical.
> *


Reminds me of High heel shoes :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Feb 16 2010, 12:05 AM~16623069
> *Reminds me of High heel shoes :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


swear to god!...i was thinking stripper shoes ...seriously!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Feb 15 2010, 11:05 PM~16623069
> *Reminds me of High heel shoes :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I didn't know they made steel toe high heels. Maybe I should go into the high heel business, at least women will spend big money for shit they like. :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 15 2010, 08:24 PM~16622543
> *Shhhh stop it. I'm just trying to make him feel his werk is well worth it.  :biggrin:
> *


no im talking real chrome not some shit most people run. they are to nice for garbage chrome


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 16 2010, 11:36 AM~16627896
> *no im talking real chrome not some shit most people run. they are to nice for garbage chrome
> *


Don't want them looking like the chrome on a $50 dress up kit for a 350 Chevy. Thats one reason I've never done any chrome. I'd be pissed off if I did all the prep work only to get some shit plating job in the end. Then theres the, I'm too poor to afford the quality plating reason that holds me back.


----------



## showandgo

me too


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 16 2010, 12:55 PM~16629633
> *Don't want them looking like the chrome on a $50 dress up kit for a 350 Chevy. Thats one reason I've never done any chrome. I'd be pissed off if I did all the prep work only to get some shit plating job in the end. Then theres the, I'm too poor to afford the quality plating reason that holds me back.
> *


Don't forget, once you start chroming shit, you can't stop. Looks funky when you only got a few pieces chromed.

All black here, no chrome, saved money. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Feb 16 2010, 04:33 PM~16630306
> *Don't forget, once you start chroming shit, you can't stop. Looks funky when you only got a few pieces chromed.
> 
> All black here, no chrome, saved money.  :biggrin:
> *


To be honest I like it better when only some of the stuff is chromed. Some times there is so much chrome it kind of takes away the effect. Just like if every woman had big titties, then none of them would look big. :biggrin: 





Anyways I've been chipping away at this thing. I got the other lower welded up. I will test fit everything then do final polishing of all the welds.


----------



## wannabelowrider

So is this thing about finished? Can't wait to see the final product. Not that it hasn't been interesting watching this build come along.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Feb 18 2010, 10:21 PM~16657559
> *So is this thing about finished?  Can't wait to see the final product.  Not that it hasn't been interesting watching this build come along.
> *


you dropping yours off next? :biggrin:


----------



## mR. Sleepy

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 14 2010, 06:47 PM~16611778
> *Got the other upper all welded up. Just need to bore all the bushing and balljoint holes out and do a final sanding and they are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pleased with them. They are very close to identical.
> *



THEY LOOK SICK KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.... :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+Feb 19 2010, 12:21 AM~16657559-->
> 
> 
> 
> So is this thing about finished?  Can't wait to see the final product.  Not that it hasn't been interesting watching this build come along.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I keep thinking I'm about done then I find more ways to make it take longer. It's close now. I need to do some chain mounts for the front and rear and a few misc things. I need the weather to warm up some so I can prep it for paint and repair the rust on the body.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mR. Sleepy_@Feb 19 2010, 08:29 AM~16659737
> *THEY LOOK SICK KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Pyrit

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 14 2010, 07:47 PM~16611778
> *Got the other upper all welded up. Just need to bore all the bushing and balljoint holes out and do a final sanding and they are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pleased with them. They are very close to identical.
> *


Who did these? :0


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Pyrit_@Feb 19 2010, 11:12 AM~16660604
> *Who did these? :0
> *


I don't usually worry about putting my name on shit but I put too much effort into them not to.


----------



## Pyrit

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 19 2010, 12:29 PM~16661295
> *I don't usually worry about putting my name on shit but I put too much effort into them not to.
> *


Are they getting chrome or paint?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Pyrit_@Feb 19 2010, 01:16 PM~16661686
> *Are they getting chrome or paint?
> *


The customer hasn't mentioned chrome so I believe for now it's just going to be paint.


----------



## gasman

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 19 2010, 09:35 AM~16659997
> *I keep thinking I'm about done then I find more ways to make it take longer. It's close now. I need to do some chain mounts for the front and rear and a few misc things. I need the weather to warm up some so I can prep it for paint and repair the rust on the body.
> 
> *



u mean the rust on the bottom where the body mounts go??


----------



## gasman

yeah i don't think the customer wants chrome


----------



## gasman

and whats up with the front chains?? whats that for


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Feb 19 2010, 06:51 PM~16664598
> *u mean the rust on the bottom where the  body mounts go??
> *


Yes, the body mounts. 

I will set the front up to use chains to keep the upper ball joint from braking and to keep the upper A arm from smashing into the frame and making it look like shit. Don't worry I'll go over it with you the next time you come by.


----------



## RJ_313

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Finally got the holes bored out of the arms and did mock up.




























Uppers are shimmed back about 1 3/8".




























Fully compressed.










Locked up.










Here is a short video to show why I did the 2" extention and shimmed it back. Even with it being shimmed back 1&3/8" the wheel still has a slight positive camber when locked up without it gaining too much positive camber when fully compressed. 

*Video.*


----------



## wayne64ss

dude those arms really look fucking awesome on the car!!! God damn shame they won't be chromed!!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Feb 24 2010, 09:36 PM~16715713
> *dude those arms really look fucking awesome on the car!!! God damn shame they won't be chromed!!
> *


Well I was talking with the owner about chrome and he knows that he won't get under there to clean and polish it so I can't blame him for not wanting it. Oily dirty chrome doesn't exactly look great can't argue with that. It will still look nice all blacked out, it will give it an understated quality.


----------



## goinlow

awesome work bro !!!


----------



## muffin_man

:worship: :worship: BAD ASS WORK!!!!


----------



## KERRBSS

if i cant make it by tonight, ill be by for sure tommarow.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by goinlow+Feb 25 2010, 07:48 AM~16720224-->
> 
> 
> 
> awesome work bro !!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 11:36 PM~16738548
> *:worship:  :worship:  BAD ASS WORK!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pinky Bitches_@Feb 27 2010, 10:24 AM~16740858
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks.



I got all the fuel and brake lines finished today. I also finished drilling and tapping the frame for the hose clamps for the front hydraulic lines.

Front lines and proportioning valve done.





































Line clamps done. Hopefully this will put an end to lines rubbing and blowing out.




























Got the fuel lines routed through the frame also. 










I'm heading back out now to make some more progress.


----------



## WstSideLincoln

off the fucking chain!!!!!


----------



## KERRBSS

damn b, with the owner of this fine specimen killing them out here with the items you cant notice or appreciate right away, hes gonna need to step his game up fast on paint and body....you can only go so long with a RATTLE CAN paint job :scrutinize: 

NOTE TO THE OWNER: i was there last night homie, looking real good


----------



## C-LO9492

_*TTT*_


----------



## chaddyb

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Feb 12 2010, 12:19 AM~16589400-->
> 
> 
> 
> I started the other upper today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OUTHOPU_@Feb 14 2010, 07:47 PM~16611778
> *Got the other upper all welded up. Just need to bore all the bushing and balljoint holes out and do a final sanding and they are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pleased with them. They are very close to identical.
> *




These are fuckin dope!!!


Great work as usual with you.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Chipping away at it. 

Did the chains for the front. I will final weld them after I brake the chassis down again. Bolts were for mock up. It will get 9/16" grade 8 bolts. 



















Also added plates to the lower trailing arm mounts. I will trim and full weld after brake down as well.


----------



## KingsWood

are you painting the frame? what color is it going to be sprayed?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Mar 1 2010, 06:45 PM~16763217
> *are you painting the frame? what color is it going to be sprayed?
> *


I will be doing all the prep and paint work on it. Probably just going gloss black, for easy cleaning. I find that gloss black cleans up nice at the quarter car wash with a good power washing.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 1 2010, 06:50 PM~16763816
> *I will be doing all the prep and paint work on it. Probably just going gloss black, for easy cleaning. I find that gloss black cleans up nice at the quarter car wash with a good power washing.
> *


oo no gloss black... semi gloss at most, or a chassis black.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Feb 24 2010, 07:36 PM~16715713
> *dude those arms really look fucking awesome on the car!!! God damn shame they won't be chromed!!
> *



thats what i was gonna say they look REDICULIOUS plus with the custom mounts you did makes it look even more tough nice work really bro this car should come out WORKIN!!!!!!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Mark+Mar 1 2010, 09:50 PM~16765373-->
> 
> 
> 
> oo no gloss black... semi gloss at most, or a chassis black.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always do gloss black on the under side. I've converted a couple of other guys over to it from satin black. I like it because it just looks cleaner.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-.TODD_@Mar 1 2010, 11:31 PM~16766787
> *thats what i was gonna say they look REDICULIOUS plus with the custom mounts you did makes it look even more tough nice work really bro this car should come out WORKIN!!!!!!
> *


I hope it all works as good as it looks for all the effort I've poured into this thing.


----------



## wayne64ss

SICK! Glad to see I'm not the only one who made progress today


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 1 2010, 05:50 PM~16763816
> *I will be doing all the prep and paint work on it. Probably just going gloss black, for easy cleaning. I find that gloss black cleans up nice at the quarter car wash with a good power washing.
> *


Thats a crazy amount of attention to detail to cover it all with gloss black paint. :0


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss+Mar 2 2010, 03:17 AM~16769218-->
> 
> 
> 
> SICK! Glad to see I'm not the only one who made progress  today
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I try to make progress everyday even if it's just a little bit.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Mar 2 2010, 10:48 AM~16770604
> *Thats a crazy amount of attention to detail to cover it all with gloss black paint.  :0
> *


All thats gold don't always glitter. I like chrome, but I also like seeing quality work thats understated. I've seen enough poorly prepped and low quality chrome plated chassis to last a lifetime.


----------



## KingsWood

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 2 2010, 10:23 AM~16771362
> *I try to make progress everyday even if it's just a little bit.
> All thats gold don't always glitter. I like chrome, but I also like seeing quality work thats understated. I've seen enough poorly prepped and low quality chrome plated chassis to last a lifetime
> *


sad but true


----------



## 89caddy

frame lookin good but ur boy gotta stop with the rattle can bullshit


----------



## 89caddy

why not por 15 on the frame ? its kinda glossy but the weather will not get to the metal?


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by 89caddy_@Mar 3 2010, 08:24 PM~16788404
> *why not por 15 on the frame ? its kinda glossy but the weather will not get to the metal?
> *


poor 15 is a pain...and really not all that great.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 89caddy+Mar 3 2010, 09:23 PM~16788389-->
> 
> 
> 
> frame lookin good but ur boy gotta stop with the rattle can bullshit
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't sweat it. It is what it is. It's up to Gasman to break bread and step it up when the time comes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 09:24 PM~16788404
> *why not por 15 on the frame ? its kinda glossy but the weather will not get to the metal?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mark_@Mar 3 2010, 09:40 PM~16788572
> *poor 15 is a pain...and really not all that great.
> *


I agree. I've used it before on the back side of some bumpers and it was a mess. I'd rather just do an oil base industrial paint instead of the Por 15. I've still got to decide what I'm using on it.


----------



## gasman

> _Originally posted by 89caddy_@Mar 3 2010, 09:23 PM~16788389
> *frame lookin good but ur boy gotta stop with the rattle can bullshit
> *


gas man was satisfied with the paint job when he first got it and now, it looks better than it was from the factory. i'm happy with the job steve did and thats what really matters


----------



## OUTHOPU

Made good use of the warm weather today. I dropped the body back on to check clearance on all the lines. It will also let me get started on the new set up. Hopefully the weather starts to stay warmer so I can get this thing painted and back on the road.

I made some studs from tool grade B7 (same strength as grade 8 bolt) threaded rod to make aligning body mounts much easier. Worked out great.










Somebody wanted to see how much room there would be for fuel lines and hydraulic lines. Plenty of room.





































Locked up




























Laid out. I plan to get it a little lower but it's close to final height.










No more pushed back axle. This is a street car after all.










Garage Built and Switch, a good combination? :yes:


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 5 2010, 03:59 PM~16807317
> *Made good use of the warm weather today. I dropped the body back on to check clearance on all the lines. It will also let me get started on the new set up. Hopefully the weather starts to stay warmer so I can get this thing painted and back on the road.
> 
> I made some studs from tool grade B7 (same strength as grade 8 bolt) threaded rod to make aligning body mounts much easier. Worked out great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody wanted to see how much room there would be for fuel lines and hydraulic lines. Plenty of room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laid out. I plan to get it a little lower but it's close to final height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more pushed back axle. This is a street car after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garage Built and Switch, a good combination?  :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks realy good bro nice work keep it up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Got started on the rack today.

Subframe 1 1/2"x 1 1/2"x 1/4"










Battery tray 2x2x3/16" notched the ends for a clean fit.










Corners polished down.


----------



## DanielDucati

Nice work homie... :thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 5 2010, 03:59 PM~16807317
> *Made good use of the warm weather today. I dropped the body back on to check clearance on all the lines. It will also let me get started on the new set up. Hopefully the weather starts to stay warmer so I can get this thing painted and back on the road.
> 
> I made some studs from tool grade B7 (same strength as grade 8 bolt) threaded rod to make aligning body mounts much easier. Worked out great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody wanted to see how much room there would be for fuel lines and hydraulic lines. Plenty of room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laid out. I plan to get it a little lower but it's close to final height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more pushed back axle. This is a street car after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garage Built and Switch, a good combination?  :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MotownScandal

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: waht difference homie........looks 1000x better


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 5 2010, 03:59 PM~16807317
> *Made good use of the warm weather today. I dropped the body back on to check clearance on all the lines. It will also let me get started on the new set up. Hopefully the weather starts to stay warmer so I can get this thing painted and back on the road.
> 
> I made some studs from tool grade B7 (same strength as grade 8 bolt) threaded rod to make aligning body mounts much easier. Worked out great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody wanted to see how much room there would be for fuel lines and hydraulic lines. Plenty of room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laid out. I plan to get it a little lower but it's close to final height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more pushed back axle. This is a street car after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garage Built and Switch, a good combination?  :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



pm sent


----------



## Hannibal Lector

can tap in screws go through 1/4inch plate for my brakelines? pm me


----------



## Pyrit

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 6 2010, 06:17 PM~16814605
> *Got started on the rack today.
> 
> Subframe 1 1/2"x 1 1/2"x 3/16"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battery tray 2x2x3/16" notched the ends for a clean fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corners polished down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that subframe all you're putting under the rack?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati+Mar 6 2010, 06:21 PM~16814623-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work homie... :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 08:50 PM~16822499
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  waht difference homie........looks 1000x better
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking more like 10x better but we'll go with it. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hannibal Lector_@Mar 7 2010, 09:59 PM~16823053
> *can tap in screws go through 1/4inch plate for my brakelines? pm me
> *


You will probably end up snapping self tappers off or stripping out the hole.

I drilled and tapped all the holes 10-32 thread and used stainless button head allen bolts. The fuel lines are 1/4" 20 and will get the button head allens on final install after paint.



> _Originally posted by Pyrit_@Mar 7 2010, 10:22 PM~16823258
> *Is that subframe all you're putting under the rack?
> *


I may add 1 more tube down the middle not sure yet. It would be fine as it is though.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Got most of the rack done today. I still need to sort out the solenoid mounts though.

I'll cap the tie down ends also.










You can see the tie down points here.










Never mind the pumps they are just for mock up. You get the idea though.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 7 2010, 08:45 PM~16823538
> *Got most of the rack done today. I still need to sort out the solenoid mounts though.
> 
> I'll cap the tie down ends also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the tie down points here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind the pumps they are just for mock up. You get the idea though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks real nice :thumbsup: 8 batteries you putin a piston


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 7 2010, 10:54 PM~16823669
> *looks real nice  :thumbsup:  8 batteries you putin a piston
> *


9 batteries. Piston :dunno:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 7 2010, 08:57 PM~16823713
> *9 batteries. Piston :dunno:
> *



piston pump


----------



## OUTHOPU

If it were my choice there would be one in there. I don't know yet.


----------



## droppen98

nice rack....its kind of funny now that i think about it  your work looks good as always


----------



## Hannibal Lector

can you help me whats theeasies way to put on the bushing and cross bar on upper arms. my arms are chrome so i wanna be careful as much as possible.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by droppen98+Mar 8 2010, 12:33 AM~16824748-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice rack....its kind of funny now that i think about it   your work looks good as always
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like a nice rack as much as the next guy. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hannibal Lector_@Mar 8 2010, 04:02 AM~16825764
> *can you help me whats theeasies way to put on the bushing and cross bar on upper arms. my arms are chrome so i wanna be careful as much as possible.
> *


PM sent.


----------



## OUTHOPU

I did the frame mounting tubes and solenoid mounts today.

Solenoid plate. 1x 1/4" flat bar drilled and tapped for 1/4" 20 bolts.










Mounting tabs on battery tray used flat bar here also.










These 2 bolt holes are over sized on the solenoid plate and the bolts thread into the tabs. They do double duty for holding a solenoid and mounting the plate. This will allow all of the solenoids to be removed at once with only 2 bolts to remove. The 2nd pic should help explain.




























Almost forgot to snap a pic of the frame mounts. It will use a pinch bolt to hold it in place.


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 8 2010, 09:31 PM~16833773
> *I did the frame mounting tubes and solenoid mounts today.
> 
> Solenoid plate. 1x 1/4" flat bar drilled and tapped for 1/4" 20 bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mounting tabs on battery tray used flat bar here also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 bolt holes are over sized on the solenoid plate and the bolts thread into the tabs. They do double duty for holding a solenoid and mounting the plate. This will allow all of the solenoids to be removed at once with only 2 bolts to remove. The 2nd pic should help explain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost forgot to snap a pic of the frame mounts. It will use a pinch bolt to hold it in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice nice


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

WHAT WAS THE COST OF THIS FRAME BUILD ? JUST CURIOUS .. OR WHAT ARE YOU CHARGING THE GUY FOR THIS ?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Mar 9 2010, 04:59 AM~16836276
> *WHAT WAS THE COST OF THIS FRAME BUILD ? JUST CURIOUS .. OR WHAT ARE YOU CHARGING THE GUY FOR THIS ?
> *


I'd rather not say. I'm really giving my labor away. I'm too much of a perfectionist to do this work and turn a profit. It will be a while before I do another frame after this thats for sure.


----------



## wayne64ss

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 9 2010, 11:26 AM~16837383
> *I'd rather not say. I'm really giving my labor away. I'm too much of a perfectionist to do this work and turn a profit. It will be a while before I do another frame after this thats for sure.
> *


that sucks!!! I was going to send you mine so you can fix it after I fuck it up :biggrin:


----------



## low_g

damn homie very impressed. i'm working on my frame right now and looking through your topic you have gave me endless ideas. great job.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss+Mar 9 2010, 10:33 AM~16837437-->
> 
> 
> 
> that sucks!!! I was going to send you mine so you can fix it after I fuck it up  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll be fine.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-low_g_@Mar 9 2010, 04:05 PM~16840345
> *damn homie very impressed. i'm working on my frame right now and looking through your topic you have gave me endless ideas. great job.
> *


Thats why I post this stuff.


----------



## low_g

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 9 2010, 07:53 PM~16842589
> *You'll be fine.
> Thats why I post this stuff.
> *



thats what's up homie..


----------



## OUTHOPU

I finished welding up the racks today. 

Made some mounting tabs to hold the tray to the sub frame.










Bevelled the edges to make it easier to fit over the sub frame.










4 mounts all together using 1/2" bolts.










I almost forgot to add the mount for the "relay" solenoid. So I added a couple tabs for the single solenoid.










I also capped the ends of the hold down but forgot to get pics.


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Great work!!!


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Lots of work, how do you find the time.


----------



## lilred

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lninjo




----------



## lninjo

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 5 2010, 04:59 PM~16807317
> *Made good use of the warm weather today. I dropped the body back on to check clearance on all the lines. It will also let me get started on the new set up. Hopefully the weather starts to stay warmer so I can get this thing painted and back on the road.
> 
> I made some studs from tool grade B7 (same strength as grade 8 bolt) threaded rod to make aligning body mounts much easier. Worked out great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody wanted to see how much room there would be for fuel lines and hydraulic lines. Plenty of room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laid out. I plan to get it a little lower but it's close to final height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more pushed back axle. This is a street car after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garage Built and Switch, a good combination?  :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TWEEDY

Been awhile since I been in here. Good to see there's some new updates


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Mar 13 2010, 02:49 AM~16878191
> *Been awhile since I been in here. Good to see there's some new updates
> *


I'm gathering parts and supplies to get this thing finished. So new updates will be limited for now.


----------



## gasman

awwwww


----------



## cd blazin

Great work man! How are you able to make a profit on a job like this? Just going by what a normal wrap goes for I can't see how thisMUCH work can be profitable? I'm not hating at all I'm just curious? Again your work is amazing!


----------



## showandgo

u cant, trust me we had long talks about it


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Mar 13 2010, 03:42 PM~16881177
> *Great work man! How are you able to make a profit on a job like this? Just going by what a normal wrap goes for I can't see how thisMUCH work can be profitable? I'm not hating at all I'm just curious? Again your work is amazing!
> *


charge alot of money, which most lowriders wont pay. I think this chassis was more or less a guinie pig for some things he wanted to try.

You cant learn the best way to do somthing new if you do the same old thing over and over


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by cd blazin+Mar 13 2010, 04:42 PM~16881177-->
> 
> 
> 
> Great work man! How are you able to make a profit on a job like this? Just going by what a normal wrap goes for I can't see how thisMUCH work can be profitable? I'm not hating at all I'm just curious? Again your work is amazing!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a business man, I'm a car guy. I don't make shit on this type of work. I do it out of a desire to become better at what I love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 08:51 PM~16882636
> *u cant, trust me we had long talks about it
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yessad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AndrewH_@Mar 13 2010, 09:30 PM~16882910
> *charge alot of money, which most lowriders wont pay. I think this chassis was more or less a guinie pig for some things he wanted to try.
> 
> You cant learn the best way to do somthing new if you do the same old thing over and over
> *


That's about it. I always have different ideas in my head on how to do things. I can't always afford to build stuff for myself so I take jobs like this from time to time. It allows me to have the satisfaction of building cool shit without having to fund it.


----------



## PASO (805)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 13 2010, 09:51 PM~16884004
> *I'm not a business man, I'm a car guy. I don't make shit on this type of work. I do it out of a desire to become better at what I love.
> :yessad:
> That's about it. I always have different ideas in my head on how to do things. I can't always afford to build stuff for myself so I take jobs like this from time to time. It allows me to have the satisfaction of building cool shit without having to fund it.
> *


thats whats up homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jsozae

> _Originally posted by PASO (805)_@Mar 14 2010, 04:32 AM~16885226
> *thats whats up homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X10000000


----------



## C-LO9492

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MotownScandal

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 14 2010, 12:51 AM~16884004
> *I'm not a business man, I'm a car guy. I don't make shit on this type of work. I do it out of a desire to become better at what I love.
> :yessad:
> That's about it. I always have different ideas in my head on how to do things. I can't always afford to build stuff for myself so I take jobs like this from time to time. It allows me to have the satisfaction of building cool shit without having to fund it.
> *


and its better to take the loss in profit then have to see someone drive around with some fucked up bullshit that you have to just shake your head at


----------



## MotownScandal

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Mar 13 2010, 01:35 PM~16879908
> *awwwww
> *












you need to use this pic as your avatar dave


----------



## JaDogg420

What up fellas, im up in port huron michigan and workin on my first build....i have an 82 malibu and basically i was checkin out the work from some of the mittenz best.....im in need of steel and a few odds and ends, just picked up a whole setup and then some so i got all the equip. Im wonderin if some of u guys can point me in the direction of good cheap steel suppliers and are there any hydro shops here on the eastside??? im lookin for some new wires too and got a couple pumps i can trade if anyone has a decent set of 13s layin around :biggrin: thanks


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by JaDogg420_@Mar 17 2010, 02:12 AM~16913861
> *What up fellas, im up in port huron michigan and workin on my first build....i have an 82 malibu and basically i was checkin out the work  from some of the mittenz best.....im in need of steel and a few odds and ends, just picked up a whole setup and then some so i got all the equip. Im wonderin if some of u guys can point me in the direction of good cheap steel suppliers and are there any hydro shops here on the eastside??? im lookin for some new wires too and got a couple pumps i can trade if anyone has a decent set of 13s layin around  :biggrin:  thanks
> *


PM me your name and number. I should be able to help you out.


----------



## Big Bastard Loco

Any progress Outhopu?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Big Bastard Loco_@Mar 18 2010, 12:45 PM~16927155
> *Any progress Outhopu?
> *


Waiting on parts and I had other matters to tend to this week. Soon though hopefully.


----------



## RJ_313

:biggrin:


----------



## goinlow

awesome work bro! Keep doing your thing !


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

Some really nice work. I thought the Upper balljoint access plate was a real nice touch. Keep it up!!!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by goinlow+Mar 25 2010, 08:11 AM~16995026-->
> 
> 
> 
> awesome work bro!  Keep doing your thing !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soon as the weather warms up I'll be back at it getting it prepped for paint.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KINGLOWNESS_@Mar 25 2010, 05:11 PM~16999896
> *Some really nice work. I thought the Upper balljoint access plate was a real nice touch. Keep it up!!!
> *


I like to do little things like that. Not many people put enough thought into doing something original.


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Mar 25 2010, 06:11 PM~16999896
> *Some really nice work. I thought the Upper balljoint access plate was a real nice touch. Keep it up!!!
> *


X2 forgot those !


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 24 2010, 04:16 PM~16712707
> *Finally got the holes bored out of the arms and did mock up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uppers are shimmed back about 1 3/8".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fully compressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a short video to show why I did the 2" extention and shimmed it back. Even with it being shimmed back 1&3/8" the wheel still has a slight positive camber when locked up without it gaining too much positive camber when fully compressed.
> 
> Video.
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: You do some clean work.


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 13 2010, 10:51 PM~16884004
> *I'm not a business man, I'm a car guy. I don't make shit on this type of work. I do it out of a desire to become better at what I love.
> :yessad:
> That's about it. I always have different ideas in my head on how to do things. I can't always afford to build stuff for myself so I take jobs like this from time to time. It allows me to have the satisfaction of building cool shit without having to fund it.
> *


i figured! and you it the nail on the head!! i get picked on by my boys because i always take an ass riding on my jobs but the jobs give me a chance to challenge myself and learn something new.

I enjoy doing custom work so if i make a little bit of money and love doing it then i come out on top!, not to mention your work is now seen by hundreds of people at car shows etc.

well again nice work!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Mar 26 2010, 09:32 AM~17006353
> *i figured! and you it the nail on the head!!  i get picked on by my boys because i always take an ass riding on my jobs but the jobs give me a chance to challenge myself and learn something new.
> 
> I enjoy doing custom work so if i make a little bit of money and love doing it then i come out on top!, not to mention your work is now seen by hundreds of people at car shows etc.
> 
> well again nice work!!! :biggrin:
> *


I wish more people could focus on taking pride in their work. To many people just rush it to either get it done or make max profit. 

It's funny because so many people look at work like this and your Caddy vert conversion and just assume it's easy for us. In reality we just work harder than most are willing to accomplish are goal. Most guys could do it, they just choose not to.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

tight werk


----------



## daze313

great wrk :thumbsup:


----------



## Pyrit

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 27 2010, 08:29 PM~16744603
> *Thanks.
> I got all the fuel and brake lines finished today. I also finished drilling and tapping the frame for the hose clamps for the front hydraulic lines.
> 
> Front lines and proportioning valve done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line clamps done. Hopefully this will put an end to lines rubbing and blowing out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the fuel lines routed through the frame also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm heading back out now to make some more progress.
> *


----------



## IRONHEAD

Nice build! Just went through all 36 pages. It's fun to look at how other pepole built thing and solve problems in different ways. It's sad that alot of pepole will walk right past this car at a show because it won't have chrome. Alot of guy who don't build their own cars have no aprication for a well built frame. It's funny that you left the stock A arm mounts off becaues you didn't like the way they looked. I put mine back on becuse do like the way they look.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by IRONHEAD_@Mar 27 2010, 12:54 AM~17014129
> *Nice build! Just went through all 36 pages. It's fun to look at how other pepole built thing and solve problems in different ways. It's sad that alot of pepole will walk right past this car at a show because it won't have chrome. Alot of guy who don't build their own cars have no aprication for a well built frame. It's funny that you left the stock A arm mounts off becaues you didn't like the way they looked. I put mine back on becuse do like the way they look.
> *


These people mean nothing to me anyways. I really only concern myself with real gear heads that know what it takes to do it right. 

I defintely have my own idea of what looks good. Thats why most the work I do has a look of it's own.


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by IRONHEAD_@Mar 26 2010, 10:54 PM~17014129
> *Nice build! Just went through all 36 pages. It's fun to look at how other pepole built thing and solve problems in different ways. It's sad that alot of pepole will walk right past this car at a show because it won't have chrome. Alot of guy who don't build their own cars have no aprication for a well built frame. It's funny that you left the stock A arm mounts off becaues you didn't like the way they looked. I put mine back on becuse do like the way they look.
> *


like you know anyway :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

TTT


----------



## IRONHEAD

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 27 2010, 06:35 PM~17016547
> *like you know anyway :biggrin:
> *


What's up Jimmy! :wave:


----------



## KingsWood

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 27 2010, 10:15 AM~17016428
> *These people mean nothing to me anyways. I really only concern myself with real gear heads that know what it takes to do it right.
> 
> I defintely have my own idea of what looks good. Thats why most the work I do has a look of it's own.
> *


same with me. i also laugh when i see chrome and paint on stock frames.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Well the weather has finally warmed up enough to fill,prime, and paint so I'll be back at it again. Got the frame broke down and put it on the rotisory.



















Welded a fuel line gaurd in place before removing the fuel lines.










I just have to weld the chain tabs on for the rear and then it's on to smoothing it all down.


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

> Well the weather has finally warmed up enough to fill,prime, and paint so I'll be back at it again. Got the frame broke down and put it on the rotisory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welded a fuel line gaurd in place before removing the fuel lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I ware you or your custumer I will powter it !!!! in a long run its better!!!!!
> still good you job
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by LOCOS4LIFE(323)_@Apr 5 2010, 08:10 PM~17104908
> *If I ware you or your custumer I will powter it !!!! in a long run its better!!!!!
> still good you job
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


I don't like powdercoat that much. I prefer painting.


----------



## Unity_Jon

Powder coating is good, but if you get one deep scratch the whole lot seems to turn to flakey shizzle !


----------



## KERRBSS

finally useing the rotisserie i see.....nice.....


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon+Apr 6 2010, 06:55 AM~17110090-->
> 
> 
> 
> Powder coating is good, but if you get one deep scratch the whole lot seems to turn to flakey shizzle !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Apr 6 2010, 07:32 AM~17110167
> *finally useing the rotisserie i see.....nice.....
> *


For once they aren't just taking up space pissing me off.


----------



## KingsWood




----------



## OUTHOPU

Made the chain mounts for the rear and welded them on.

I used 3/16" plate and then a 1/2" long piece of DOM tubing to preven the hole from oblonging. They accept a 9/16" bolt. I think I'm going to add the tube to the front mounts also for piece of mind.



















Then I started smoothing down the welds.

Crossmember ready for some filler. I made sure the corners were kept fairly square to avoid having to build a corner out of bondo




























Once I get some feeling back in my hands I'll do some more


----------



## wayne64ss

man this thing looks fantastic. really really motivational. :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Apr 6 2010, 05:55 AM~17110090
> *Powder coating is good, but if you get one deep scratch the whole lot seems to turn to flakey shizzle !
> *


Experienced this daily for years. Alot of warranty claims because of flaked powdercoating.

DuPont Imron is the way to go for chassis'


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss+Apr 6 2010, 07:24 PM~17115712-->
> 
> 
> 
> man this thing looks fantastic. really really motivational. :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm running out of motivation to be honest. I've got way too much going on these days. Just trying to push through the last stage of finishing this. It will be very nice to see it all painted and final assembly done.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AndrewH_@Apr 6 2010, 07:32 PM~17115775
> *Experienced this daily for years. Alot of warranty claims because of flaked powdercoating.
> 
> DuPont Imron is the way to go for chassis'
> *


I'm using a very similar product on this.


----------



## CANUHOP

Absolutely AMAZING work sir! I'm a certified welder/ fabricator myself and I can tell you your work is top notch. Absolutely innovative, lots of great ideas-two thumbs up man. Can't wait to see this thing finished, gonna be a shame to put a body on top of that frame bro!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Apr 6 2010, 10:06 PM~17117429
> *Absolutely AMAZING work sir! I'm a certified welder/ fabricator myself and I can tell you your work is top notch. Absolutely innovative, lots of great ideas-two thumbs up man. Can't wait to see this thing finished, gonna be a shame to put a body on top of that frame bro!*


At least I took lots of pics for everybody to enjoy.

Thanks for the props.


----------



## wannabelowrider

Its good to see you're making more progress on the frame. Looks to be almost there 
:thumbsup: x3


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 6 2010, 04:28 PM~17115246
> *Made the chain mounts for the rear and welded them on.
> 
> I used 3/16" plate and then a 1/2" long piece of DOM tubing to preven the hole from oblonging. They accept a 9/16" bolt. I think I'm going to add the tube to the front mounts also for piece of mind.
> *



i've found that using grade8 bolts is ok I get peice of mind by sleeving the bolt with a bit of 3mm gauge tube pushed between the mounts so they never bend and the chain acts on the sleeve not the bolt.


----------



## 79 cutty

Damn getting close to finishing it up, looking excellent man!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Apr 7 2010, 03:59 AM~17120476
> *i've found that using grade8 bolts is ok I get peice of mind by sleeving the bolt with a bit of 3mm gauge tube pushed between the mounts so they never bend and the chain acts on the sleeve not the bolt.
> *


I'm confident the bolt should hold up, thats why I'm using 9/16" instead of the 1/2" that most guys use. I did the tube to keep the holes in the tabs from getting stretched and oblonged.


It's getting close for sure. I'm hoping to get some filler and primer on it by next weekend.


----------



## Unity_Jon

you realise that if you finish this, we wont have anything to read whilst at work !


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Apr 8 2010, 05:35 AM~17131906
> *you realise that if you finish this, we wont have anything to read whilst at work !
> *


I prefer it worded "when I finish this". I'm tired of nothing getting finished. :angry: 
I've got other work lined up so just check my topics from time to time.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Apr 6 2010, 08:06 PM~17117429
> *Absolutely AMAZING work sir! I'm a certified welder/ fabricator myself and I can tell you your work is top notch. Absolutely innovative, lots of great ideas-two thumbs up man. Can't wait to see this thing finished, gonna be a shame to put a body on top of that frame bro!
> *



:uh: whats wrong with G BODYS?


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 8 2010, 08:48 PM~17137688
> *:uh:  whats wrong with G BODYS?
> *


Pump the brakes, homie. He didn't say GBody. He was saying the frame is so nice it sucks to have to cover up the craftsmanship. :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Apr 8 2010, 06:05 PM~17137845
> *Pump the brakes, homie. He didn't say GBody. He was saying the frame is so nice it sucks to have to cover up the craftsmanship. :roflmao:
> *



my mistake


----------



## OUTHOPU

Started smoothing out the frame with some filler today. I hope to have all the filler done by the end of the week.


----------



## showandgo

fuck that fillers cheating get the welder and grinder back out and metal finish that bitch


----------



## KingsWood

looking good man. your real close!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 12 2010, 05:53 PM~17171149
> *fuck that fillers cheating get the welder and grinder back out and metal finish that bitch
> *


No way. I've already done way too much metal finishing as it is. I had everything fairly smooth but it wasn't flat. I'll live with using some filler. Most of it will be sanded off anyways.


----------



## KingsWood

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 12 2010, 03:53 PM~17171149
> *fuck that fillers cheating get the welder and grinder back out and metal finish that bitch
> *


look through the build homie. no corners cut on this frame!


----------



## naptownregal

nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Apr 12 2010, 07:52 PM~17172220
> *look through the build homie. no corners cut on this frame!
> *


He's just playing anyways. We know each other.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 12 2010, 06:04 PM~17172373
> *He's just playing anyways. We know each other.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH

:thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Apr 12 2010, 05:52 PM~17172220
> *look through the build homie. no corners cut on this frame!
> *


yeah we know each other and we like to fuck with each other. i got respect for for the quality of work he does and i know he is always deep into getting shit right


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Apr 13 2010, 05:19 AM~17176542-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :x:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-showandgo_@Apr 13 2010, 07:31 AM~17176743
> *yeah we know each other and we like to fuck with each other. i got respect for for the quality of work he does and i know he is always deep into getting shit right
> *


I try hard to at least. Doesn't always end up that way though. :rant:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Getting closer with the filler work. 

I start by sanding a nice sharp edge to make sure the lines are correct. Once I get them all how I want them I'll go back and radius the edges.




























*Let me also warn everybody to never buy this filler. Worst sanding shit I've ever used, hands down. In fact if somebody tries to sell you this just punch them straight in the mouth and take your money else where.:burn:*









My dog wasn't impressed with the filler either.


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 14 2010, 04:50 PM~17193832
> *Getting closer with the filler work.
> 
> I start by sanding a nice sharp edge to make sure the lines are correct. Once I get them all how I want them I'll go back and radius the edges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me also warn everybody to never buy this filler. Worst sanding shit I've ever used, hands down. In fact if somebody tries to sell you this just punch them straight in the mouth and take your money else where.:burn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dog wasn't impressed with the filler either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good bro


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 14 2010, 07:50 PM~17193832
> *Getting closer with the filler work.
> 
> I start by sanding a nice sharp edge to make sure the lines are correct. Once I get them all how I want them I'll go back and radius the edges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me also warn everybody to never buy this filler. Worst sanding shit I've ever used, hands down. In fact if somebody tries to sell you this just punch them straight in the mouth and take your money else where.:burn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dog wasn't impressed with the filler either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got the same filler to use on a sub enclosure and it was like using an emery board on steel!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 14 2010, 04:50 PM~17193832
> *Getting closer with the filler work.
> 
> I start by sanding a nice sharp edge to make sure the lines are correct. Once I get them all how I want them I'll go back and radius the edges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me also warn everybody to never buy this filler. Worst sanding shit I've ever used, hands down. In fact if somebody tries to sell you this just punch them straight in the mouth and take your money else where.:burn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dog wasn't impressed with the filler either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN THIS IS ONE BAD ASS FRAME WISH I COULD AFFORD YOU


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Apr 14 2010, 08:51 PM~17194972-->
> 
> 
> 
> I got the same filler to use on a sub enclosure and it was like using an emery board on steel!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Worst part about it was we ordered 4 gallons of this shit. I've been trying to use it on stuff that can be sanded by a DA or air file but it still sucks.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TONY MONTANA_@Apr 14 2010, 08:52 PM~17194982
> *MAN THIS IS ONE BAD ASS FRAME WISH I COULD AFFORD YOU
> *


Shit I'm cheap it's the cost of all the materials thats insane. I thought we were in a recession, yet every time I have to buy something it's a grip. :angry:


----------



## Mark

yea, the dobi dosnt look impressed in the slightest


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 14 2010, 09:48 PM~17195762
> *yea, the dobi dosnt look impressed in the slightest
> *


She's a bitch what does she know. :cheesy:


----------



## wayne64ss

it's so crisp and smooth.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 15 2010, 07:30 PM~17205338
> *it's so crisp and smooth.
> *


Thats what I'm going for. This thing going to be smoother than Billy D. Williams. :biggrin: 



It's coming together. I worked on the crossmember and front horns today. I've got a little more sanding to do then glaze up the pin holes and the front will be done.














































Started rounding the edge over on the rear.


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 15 2010, 09:20 PM~17207903
> *Thats what I'm going for. This thing going to be smoother than Billy D. Williams. :biggrin:
> It's coming together. I worked on the crossmember and front horns today. I've got a little more sanding to do then glaze up the pin holes and the front will be done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started rounding the edge over on the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


verry nice


----------



## wayne64ss

what's the eyelit for right above the chain mount? so it mounts in 2 places?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 16 2010, 01:57 PM~17212539
> *what's the eyelit for right above the chain mount? so it mounts in 2 places?
> *


i was thinking the same thing and thats the conclusion i came to...


----------



## Unity_Jon

brake line ?


----------



## wayne64ss

lol forgot about those. def brake line.


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs

all that work is unbelievable,, every suspension point is built


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss+Apr 16 2010, 05:33 PM~17214652-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol forgot about those. def brake line.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct. I ditched the factory bracket do to it looking like ass.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hitinswchzonbichs_@Apr 16 2010, 07:43 PM~17215726
> *all that work is unbelievable,, every suspension point is built
> *


Every mounting point also accepts larger bolts now for strength as well.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Alright now I'm getting somehwere. Took way more than I thought it would to get it ready for primer but she's primed as of today.

Rolling it in and getting ready to spray. *When I say garage built, I mean it.*



















It's finally one color.
































































Now it's time to block it down putty it up and prime and paint it. :run:


----------



## Big_Money

THAT IS A SICKASS FRAME..


----------



## muffin_man

:worship: :worship:


----------



## Unity_Jon

Putty ? oh dear... please don't bother with it, thats a bodge right there, just block it smooth or it will come back and bite you in the arse later...


----------



## MotownScandal

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Apr 21 2010, 06:29 AM~17256430
> *Putty ?  oh dear... please don't bother with it, thats a bodge right there, just block it smooth or it will come back and bite you in the arse later...
> *


dont worry hes gonna use silly putty, itll hold good and teh driver can make cool shapes outta too :biggrin: j/k dont worry this dood knows what he is doing


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by MotownScandal_@Apr 21 2010, 09:27 AM~17258156
> *dont worry hes gonna use silly putty, itll hold good and teh driver can make cool shapes outta too  :biggrin: j/k  dont worry this dood knows what he is doing
> *


hes just winging it :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

Came out great man. Very clean!


----------



## flaked85

AWESOME JOB HOMIE.HOW MANY HOURS DO YOU HAVE INTO THIS FRAME NOW?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon+Apr 21 2010, 05:29 AM~17256430-->
> 
> 
> 
> Putty ?  oh dear... please don't bother with it, thats a bodge right there, just block it smooth or it will come back and bite you in the arse later...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only use it for filling any pin holes that I find. I've used both air drying and catalized putty/glaze with no problems. I always prime over it before paint though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 21 2010, 11:42 AM~17258286
> *Came out great man. Very clean!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not flawless but for my first time molding a frame I'm pretty pleased.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-flaked85_@Apr 21 2010, 11:56 AM~17258401
> *AWESOME JOB HOMIE.HOW MANY HOURS DO YOU HAVE INTO THIS FRAME NOW?
> *


I quit keeping track a long time ago. I've been working fairly steady on it since last Oct. so it's several hundred by now. It's been a very labor intesive build. Lots of detail work that I've never done before that took longer than I could have ever guessed.


----------



## Run N Late

I knew it was gonna come out sweet, but it came out sweeter than I thought....... That frame look good as fuck Byron


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Run N Late_@Apr 21 2010, 07:19 PM~17262633
> *I knew it was gonna come out sweet, but it came out sweeter than I thought....... That frame look good as fuck Byron
> *


Thanks. I really want to get it painted. It needs some nice glossy paint on it now.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

Bad Ass frame you gave me a few ideas for my Monte frame going to start working on it in a few days


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 21 2010, 06:26 PM~17263330
> *Thanks. I really want to get it painted. It needs some nice glossy paint on it now.
> *


id ask if your color matching it, but that would mean youd have to shoot a shitty paint job on the frame also :biggrin: 
you shood see if dave is gonna stay with that blue and shoot the frame blue....looks nice....i like it.....good job B some day with alittle more practice you may actually become good at what you do :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns+Apr 21 2010, 10:18 PM~17264900-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bad Ass frame you gave me a few ideas for my Monte frame going to start working on it in a few days
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad I got your brain working. Good luck with your build.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Apr 22 2010, 07:21 AM~17268358
> *id ask if your color matching it, but that would mean youd have to shoot a shitty paint job on the frame also :biggrin:
> you shood see if dave is gonna stay with that blue and shoot the frame blue....looks nice....i like it.....good job B some day with alittle more practice you may actually become good at what you do :biggrin:
> *


The funny thing is I'll always want it to be better no matter how nice it turns out. You know I have issues.


----------



## OUTHOPU

I finished welding the chain mounts to the rearend then stripped it to send it and the other suspension parts to get acid dipped.

Chain mount tabs. 3/16" plate with DOM tube stub for strength just like the frame tabs.










Bevelled the tube 










Welded on. The chain was just for reference.



















Then I pulled the drums off and found nothing but a big mess. One axle seal is wasted and the other is on it's way out. Going to put all new seals in it now. Pinion seal was spitting gear dope all over also, this thing was in bad need of a tear down.



















Then I decided these mounts looked like ass, so I trimmed them down for a cleaner look.

Before










After










Looks better now.










Hopefully I'll be able to get this all dropped off for acid dipping tomorrow. Need to keep the ball rolling...


----------



## chairmnofthboard

looking good.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Well the acid dipper said it could take 2 weeks for my shit to be done. So in the mean time I got busy blocking the frame down. Ended up having to spray a couple more coats of primer since I sanded through in a bunch of places. 

My least favorite thing to do....










...but it needed it. 










After sanding and ready for more primer.










Back in the garge for round 2 of primer.




























Should have some color on it in the next few days with a little luck.


----------



## droppen98

that is some nice work what did you cut the chain tabs with. plasma?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Apr 26 2010, 10:04 PM~17311616
> *that is some nice work what did you cut the chain tabs with. plasma?
> *


I use a cut off wheel then sand them to the shape I want on my disc sander.


----------



## STRICTLY1

:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 22 2010, 10:01 PM~17275109
> *I finished welding the chain mounts to the rearend then stripped it to send it and the other suspension parts to get acid dipped.
> 
> Chain mount tabs. 3/16" plate with DOM tube stub for strength just like the frame tabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bevelled the tube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welded on. The chain was just for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I pulled the drums off and found nothing but a big mess. One axle seal is wasted and the other is on it's way out. Going to put all new seals in it now. Pinion seal was spitting gear dope all over also, this thing was in bad need of a tear down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I decided these mounts looked like ass, so I trimmed them down for a cleaner look.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks better now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to get this all dropped off for acid dipping tomorrow. Need to keep the ball rolling...
> *



NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## GREYTREY

good work man :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT for the nice frame.


----------



## RJ_313

:cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Well thanks to the temp barely getting to 50 degrees today after it dropped into the 30's last night, I let the frame sit to make sure the primer full cures before doing the final sanding.

I did however drop off the arms to be blasted again and started sanding some misc parts to ready them for primer.

A few less parts to prep at least. Sanded and waiting for primer.










Thanks for all the positive feedback everybody.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 27 2010, 09:12 PM~17324174
> *Well thanks to the temp barely getting to 50 degrees today after it dropped into the 30's last night, I let the frame sit to make sure the primer full cures before doing the final sanding.
> 
> I did however drop off the arms to be blasted again and started sanding some misc parts to ready them for primer.
> 
> A few less parts to prep at least. Sanded and waiting for primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the positive feedback everybody.
> *


Nice work,,,don't want to rub it in...But it was a cool 78 today and cloudy :biggrin:

and still around 68 rite now


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 27 2010, 10:47 PM~17324711
> *Nice work,,,don't want to rub it in...But it was a cool 78 today and cloudy :biggrin:
> 
> and still  around 68 rite now
> *


 :buttkick: 

Did I mention the freeze advisory for tonight also?

I don't even know why I still live in Michigan. :angry: 

Thanks for the props Ron.


----------



## Unity_Jon

its a scorcher here in London (UK) today hitting a high of 19' 

???


----------



## OUTHOPU

Picked the arms up from the blasters today. I started doing some filler on them but didn't get a pic of that yet.

Nice and clean.










Paint should be going down on the frame tomorrow if all goes as planned, Friday at the latest.
hno:


----------



## CANUHOP

Man, I can't wait to see all this hard work gleaming like it's supposed to! You never cease to impress bro-makes me want to step my game up. Keep up the top notch work Byron.


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 28 2010, 06:50 PM~17334903
> *Picked the arms up from the blasters today. I started doing some filler on them but didn't get a pic of that yet.
> 
> Nice and clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint should be going down on the frame tomorrow if all goes as planned, Friday at the latest.
> hno:
> *


nice bro cant wait till its done


----------



## Purple Haze

Lookin good Home Slice!! :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Apr 28 2010, 08:52 PM~17334941
> *Man, I can't wait to see all this hard work gleaming like it's supposed to! You never cease to impress bro-makes me want to step my game up. Keep up the top notch work Byron.
> *


Here you go. 

It's painted finally. I had a couple of gravitation pull detectors (sounds better than saying runs) but overall I'm very pleased. Not easy at all to get the paint down wet enough without running it.

Teaser picks until I can get it out in the sun.























































I bet some of you actually believed I was only going to paint this black. :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

Dat is sexy azz frame!! man u killed dat!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## AndrewH

I thought it was gonna be blacked!

looks very nice, yes painting frames takes some practice, both in method and supplies. hard to keep a wet edge. looks great though


----------



## CANUHOP

That turned out absolutely beautiful man, never expected anything less from you though. what color is that? Looks like oriental/ cobalt blue with pearl???


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics+Apr 29 2010, 02:07 PM~17341742-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dat is sexy azz frame!! man u killed dat!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave my best effort at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 03:03 PM~17342345
> *I thought it was gonna be blacked!
> 
> looks very nice, yes painting frames takes some practice, both in method and supplies. hard to keep a wet edge. looks great though
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black just wasn't going to cut it. I really need more lighting in my garage. I only have 4 over head lamps that are 4' long and then a couple of work lamps I hung on the wall. I'm no pro when it comes to paint but I've done a fair amount of it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CANUHOP_@Apr 29 2010, 03:21 PM~17342519
> *That turned out absolutely beautiful man, never expected anything less from you though. what color is that? Looks like oriental/ cobalt blue with pearl???
> *


Just pulled the trunk off the car and took it to the paint shop and matched it to a random color sample. I was going to have them use a special camera to get an exact match to the body but the paint is so thin I didn't think I'd get good results like that. Frame will probably be a little darker since I put 3 coats on it. The body looks like it had 1 coat of over reduced base and 1 coat of clear. 

I do like the color a lot though.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 28 2010, 08:50 PM~17334903
> *Picked the arms up from the blasters today. I started doing some filler on them but didn't get a pic of that yet.
> 
> Nice and clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint should be going down on the frame tomorrow if all goes as planned, Friday at the latest.
> hno:
> *


FUCK ME................
THEM THANGS IS HOT MY DUDE
DAMN HOW MANY HOURS DO U HAVE ONTHIS HERE RYDE?????/


----------



## OUTHOPU

Hundreds. I stopped counting months ago.


----------



## naptownregal

very nice


----------



## Pyrit

:uh:

I could've had this shit done in 2 maybe 3 weekends.


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

!!!NIIIIIIICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG STUART~GT

:wow: Amazing work


----------



## wannabelowrider

I like that color. I also thought this frame was gonna be black. But then again its way too nice to paint it a plain black.

Kinda sad to see this project come to an end, but I bet you're pretty glad huh Byron? Awesome work man. :thumbsup:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 29 2010, 11:16 AM~17341345
> *Here you go.
> 
> It's painted finally. I had a couple of gravitation pull detectors (sounds better than saying runs) but overall I'm very pleased. Not easy at all to get the paint down wet enough without running it.
> 
> Teaser picks until I can get it out in the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet some of you actually believed I was only going to paint this black. :nono:  :biggrin:
> *



Badd ASS frame


----------



## southside64

:wave:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Apr 29 2010, 11:47 PM~17347737
> *I like that color.  I also thought this frame was gonna be black.  But then again its way too nice to paint it a plain black.
> 
> Kinda sad to see this project come to an end, but I bet you're pretty glad huh Byron?  Awesome work man. :thumbsup:
> *


It may look like it's almost to the end but there is lots to do still. I haven't even addressed the rotted out bracing on the belly of the body yet. Still need to prep and paint all the suspension and set up and....

I will however be very happy to open my garage and not see it waiting for me to work on it.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Got it out in the sun to bake it and snapped a few pics.














































Started prepping some more stuff for primer

Polished all the casting flash off the spindles and smotthed them a bit.



















Did the same for the pinion flange.










Another pile of stuff ready for primer.










I was suppost to have the rearend back today from the acid dipper also, but they did a half ass job so I told them to dip it again. I hate lazy people.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

LOOKING REAL NICE HOMIE...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 30 2010, 01:16 PM~17351742
> *I was suppost to have the rearend back today from the acid dipper also, but they did a half ass job so I told them to dip it again. I hate lazy people.
> *


why not have it sandblasted? i had mine blasted and it was ready for primer


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Apr 30 2010, 01:43 PM~17351924
> *why not have it sandblasted? i had mine blasted and it was ready for primer
> *


Acid dipping is better because it gets into all the little little openings in the cast center section. Plus if the housing has any oil residue on it prior to sandblasting the media tends to get caked inside the housing which can lead to major problems later if it's not completely washed out.

Normally the parts I have dipped look brand new when there done. They just dropped the ball this time. Yet another example of why I do everything myself when possible.


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 30 2010, 12:19 PM~17352202
> * Yet another example of why I do everything myself when possible.
> *


No offence to the shops out there, but i feel this is the only way to be otherwise you have little control, on the other hand your also to blame when things dont turn out well LOL.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Apr 30 2010, 03:35 PM~17352808
> *No offence to the shops out there, but i feel this is the only way to be otherwise you have little control, on the other hand your also to blame when things dont turn out well LOL.
> *


I'd rather answer for my mistakes than to deal with other peoples.


----------



## felix munn

@OUTHOPU damn good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

THIS FRAME IS BADD AS FUCK.. ID STAY WITH THE HIGH LOCK UP SO THAT FRAME WORK CAN BE SEEN...BUT TO EACH THERE OWN..


----------



## gasman

yeah its 14's in the back


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@May 1 2010, 04:50 AM~17357914
> *THIS FRAME IS BADD AS FUCK.. ID STAY WITH THE HIGH LOCK UP SO THAT FRAME WORK CAN BE SEEN...BUT TO EACH THERE OWN..
> *


I build lowriders so the ass has to lay nice. It will lock up high enough to show the work still.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Apr 30 2010, 11:43 AM~17351924
> *why not have it sandblasted? i had mine blasted and it was ready for primer
> *


your preaching to the wrong person :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## RJ_313




----------



## chaddyb

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 1 2010, 10:08 PM~17362010
> *I build lowriders so the ass has to lay nice. It will lock up high enough to show the work still.
> *



That's what I'm sayin.


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 1 2010, 09:08 PM~17362010
> *I build lowriders so the ass has to lay nice. It will lock up high enough to show the work still.
> *


I like the way you think :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+May 4 2010, 09:22 AM~17385243-->
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm sayin.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-crucialjp_@May 4 2010, 09:36 AM~17385350
> *I like the way you think :thumbsup:
> *


  

Got the arms smoothed out and prepped the a bunch of misc stuff for primer.

Needed a little filler to take care of the stamping ripples.










Everything hung up and ready to shoot.










One step closer. I really need to buy some more lights.










Everything is looking good. I'll let everything cure for a day then block them down.





































Waiting on the rearend housing still. Then I'll prime the last batch of parts. Hopefully get that done by the weekend.


----------



## OUTHOPU

I smoothed out the casting flash on all the brake and steering parts for the front end.Makes a big difference in the finished product. The paint just lays down nicer with out all the high spots.

Example










Caliper comparison.



















Little filler to get the big pockets flush without removing a ton of material from the caliper. These will get plenty of high build primer to fill the rough areas.










More parts ready for primer.


----------



## AndrewH

Very nice. Going overboard til then end I see!

You know most show cars dont even smoth out casting seems,etc. Its kinda one of my pet peeves; candy coated and chromed casting flash,lol. I cant keep my grinder off even a stock car replacement parts now.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 5 2010, 04:11 PM~17400831
> *Very nice. Going overboard til then end I see!
> 
> You know most show cars dont even smoth out casting seems,etc. Its kinda one of my pet peeves; candy coated and chromed casting flash,lol. I cant keep my grinder off even a stock car replacement parts now.
> *


Yep.

This is only a street car, imagine what my version of a show car would would be.


----------



## showandgo

great work b


----------



## showandgo

not to mention creative and innovative. pretty fly for a white guy


----------



## just_a-doodz

Definately attention to detail.Looking good.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 6 2010, 07:49 AM~17408054
> *great work b
> *


STOP SUGAR COATING IT, YOU KNOW HES INSANE TOO :biggrin: 
















HE DOES AMAZING WERK THOU


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 6 2010, 08:45 AM~17408438
> *STOP SUGAR COATING IT, YOU KNOW HES INSANE TOO :biggrin:
> HE DOES AMAZING WERK THOU
> *


not sugar coating it, i think he is a fuckin idiot for all that, but yes very nice


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 6 2010, 03:51 PM~17410903
> *not sugar coating it, i think he is a fuckin idiot for all that, but yes very nice
> *


 :wow: I might take offense to that if it were untrue. :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb

Man i love the craftsmanship on this thing. Hope you don't mind if I use some of your ideas on my fleetwood frame.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 5 2010, 10:11 AM~17398732
> *I smoothed out the casting flash on all the brake and steering parts for the front end.Makes a big difference in the finished product. The paint just lays down nicer with out all the high spots.
> 
> Example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caliper comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little filler to get the big pockets flush without removing a ton of material from the caliper. These will get plenty of high build primer to fill the rough areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More parts ready for primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Well worth the time! I know I was happier with how my spindles turned out when I took the extra time to do so!



















Looking awesome though man!


----------



## chaddyb

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 7 2010, 09:22 AM~17417575
> *Well worth the time! I know I was happier with how my spindles turned out when I took the extra time to do so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking awesome though man!
> *



Those Look Like Poop.


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave: :wave: WHATS UP B, YOU DONT LIKE JEWS ANYMORE :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@May 7 2010, 07:28 AM~17417612
> *Those Look Like Poop.
> *


Shiney poop! :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+May 7 2010, 09:11 AM~17417480-->
> 
> 
> 
> Man i love the craftsmanship on this thing. Hope you don't mind if I use some of your ideas on my fleetwood frame.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go for it. I didn't come up with every trick on this frame on my own either. I took lots of little things I've picked up from here as well as other sites and just adapted them to my build.
> Here are a couple good builds that imspired me and gave to me some ideas.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=316249
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=289012&hl=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 7 2010, 09:22 AM~17417575
> *Well worth the time! I know I was happier with how my spindles turned out when I took the extra time to do so!
> Looking awesome though man!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit I'm even cheating a little being able to use filler and primer. I can only imagine the time it took for yours.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@May 7 2010, 10:50 AM~17418260
> *:wave:  :wave: WHATS UP B, YOU DONT LIKE JEWS ANYMORE :biggrin:
> *


Shit, bring your hot coco drinking ass (no-****) over here tomorrow night. I'll be out there making shit happen.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 4 2010, 07:49 PM~17392174
> *
> 
> Got the arms smoothed out and prepped the a bunch of misc stuff for primer.
> 
> Needed a little filler to take care of the stamping ripples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything hung up and ready to shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One step closer. I really need to buy some more lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is looking good. I'll let everything cure for a day then block them down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting on the rearend housing still. Then I'll prime the last batch of parts. Hopefully get that done by the weekend.
> *



*Thats the kind of garage i need .....*


----------



## big C

Very nice homie what would you charge to extend, wrap and mold some upper arms for a 64 impala?


----------



## p-funckimpala

nice work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

This is seriously one of the very best build topics ever VERY WELL DOCUMENTED Keep it comin man


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@May 7 2010, 08:11 PM~17424106
> *This is seriously one of the very best build topics ever VERY WELL DOCUMENTED Keep it comin man
> *


 X85 :yes:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 6 2010, 03:05 PM~17411457
> *:wow: I might take offense to that if it were untrue. :biggrin:
> *


u know not to take shit i say offensive about your work,,even though you are alittle overboard right now


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 8 2010, 01:37 PM~17428175
> *u know not to take shit i say offensive about your work,,even though you are alittle overboard right now
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns+May 7 2010, 07:22 PM~17422782-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Thats the kind of garage i need .....*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's nothing special but i make do with it. I need one about 4 times this size.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-showandgo_@May 8 2010, 01:37 PM~17428175
> *u know not to take shit i say offensive about your work,,even though you are alittle overboard right now
> *


I know I'm way out of control on this one. All that counts is this one is going to be finished. 




____________________________________________________________________



Got another batch of parts primered. Had to fire up the heater though thanks to this lovely 50 degree weather that decided to pay us a visit.




























Thanks again to everybody for all the positive comments.


----------



## JM6386

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 8 2010, 08:45 PM~17431030
> *It's nothing special but i make do with it. I need one about 4 times this size.
> I know I'm way out of control on this one. All that counts is this one is going to be finished.
> ____________________________________________________________________
> Got another batch of parts primered. Had to fire up the heater though thanks to this lovely 50 degree weather that decided to pay us a visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again to everybody for all the positive comments.
> *



Damn that rear end looks sick!!!! Nice work homie!!


----------



## showandgo

yeah i will tell you this much, i cant wait for this sickness and pain and swelling to be done, because watching shit like this really wants me to go in and finish all the things i need to be done


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by JM6386+May 9 2010, 08:25 AM~17433177-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that rear end looks sick!!!! Nice work homie!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I like it more now that it's primered. I can't wait to get paint on it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-showandgo_@May 9 2010, 10:51 AM~17433712
> *yeah i will tell you this much, i cant wait for this sickness and pain and swelling to be done, because watching shit like this really wants me to go in and finish all the things i need to be done
> *


I can kind of relate. I've been wanting to do all this and more on my own ride but lack of funds is whats holding me back. At least you'll recover fast than this economy. :cheesy: Hang in there man. I know once your back on your feet the 59 will be out shiting all over everybody.


----------



## showandgo

thanks but im sure some fake bitches will find a way to hate on it, even though its a street car


----------



## Pepper

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 9 2010, 09:34 AM~17433966
> *Thanks. I like it more now that it's primered. I can't wait to get paint on it.
> I can kind of relate. I've been wanting to do all this and more on my own ride but lack of funds is whats holding me back. At least you'll recover fast than this economy. :cheesy: Hang in there man. I know once your back on your feet the 59 will be out shiting all over everybody. *




agreed..... now how do i make a cheerleading face on here??? :biggrin: 

hurry up and get better homie!


----------



## NaptownSwangin

PM me a price to have my shits redone totally overboard just like that...You know what work I have had done to the chassis.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 5 2010, 11:11 AM~17398732
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ok...I've smoothed out castings....poly coated suspension parts/brakes to make them slicker.....but no I never actually used any body filler on any calipers!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 This dudes a fool!!!!! I like it. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin+May 10 2010, 03:09 PM~17444311-->
> 
> 
> 
> PM me a price to have my shits redone totally overboard just like that...You know what work I have had done to the chassis.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After I get done adding up all the materials I'll pm you what that alone costs. I'm thinking you'll change your mind after that. I don't think I can charge enough to do another of these.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big pimpin_@May 10 2010, 08:28 PM~17447264
> *Ok...I've smoothed out castings....poly coated suspension parts/brakes to make them slicker.....but no I never actually used any body filler on any calipers!!!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0    This dudes a fool!!!!!  I like it.  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


The fucked up part is that they are no where near what I'd do if it was my own ride. Honestly this is all your fault. I never even used to worry about polishing down my welds until I saw your Monte build. You guys and your wet sanded frames, see what you started...






Made some more progress over the last couple days. Sanded all the suspension pieces and primered some more stuff.

I figured these looked a bit weak so I added some flat bar.










Then I did yet another batch of primer.










Then I got all motivated and laid some paint down. Doing some metallic silver on a few suspension pieces to break up all the blue. I'm not sure I like it yet but I have a plan. I don't want it to look like I'm trying to pass it off as chrome.


----------



## PASO (805)

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Unity_Jon

i've used metallic silver on most of my undercarriage (NO ****) and its ok, certainly doesnt look like your trying to pass it off as chrome as it doesnt even get close, but looks clean and tidy !


----------



## showandgo

dont have to be chrome, just has to be clean. i myself prefer chrome but thats cuz shiney shits nice


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Chrome don't make it right, just shiney*

*Keep up the good work Bro .....* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by PASO (805)+May 11 2010, 01:23 AM~17450661-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking good  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 04:02 AM~17451300
> *i've used metallic silver on most of my undercarriage (NO ****) and its ok, certainly doesnt look like your trying to pass it off as chrome as it doesnt even get close, but looks clean and tidy !
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to keep the silver to a minimum so I think it will turn out nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 10:43 AM~17452950
> *dont have to be chrome, just has to be clean. i myself prefer chrome but thats cuz shiney shits nice
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really wish he would do the chrome on the upper and lower control and trailing arms at least but thats his call. I can understand though he was honest about it and said he didn't want to have to do all the upkeep of chrome. Plus without a heated place to store a chromed out ride it's hard to keep the rust away.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bulletproofdesigns_@May 11 2010, 10:51 AM~17453031
> *Chrome don't make it right, just shiney
> 
> Keep up the good work Bro .....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


But when it's done right and chromed right you can't beat the look.


----------



## OUTHOPU

It finally stopped raining and warmed up enough to shoot some more parts.

Did a batch of blue this time.










Was the time spent smoothing the calipers worth it? Yes I'd say it was.



















Here is my plan for keeping the silver from looking tacky. A little 2 tone makes a big difference. I'll stripe the tape line once it dries.










Going to try and get everything for the chassis painted this weekend. :run:


----------



## CANUHOP

More great work man, really makes me want to get off my ass and put in some work on the Lincoln! You should start a "tips & tricks" topic, share the wealth of knowledge-ya know? Would probably help out a lot of people.....


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@May 13 2010, 11:17 PM~17484246
> *More great work man, really makes me want to get off my ass and put in some work on the Lincoln! You should start a "tips & tricks" topic, share the wealth of knowledge-ya know? Would probably help out a lot of people.....*


All you need to do is search my topics. I've posted tons of pics and tips in every build topic I've done. Not all of my builds have been completed and they may never be but there is still good info in them.


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 13 2010, 09:22 PM~17484337
> *All you need to do is search my topics. I've posted tons of pics and tips in every build topic I've done. Not all of my builds have been completed and they may never be  but there is still good info in them.
> *


You forgot to have a pen and a lot of paper to take notes and right click and save the pics.... :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 13 2010, 09:13 PM~17484214
> *It finally stopped raining and warmed up enough to shoot some more parts.
> 
> Did a batch of blue this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was the time spent smoothing the calipers worth it? Yes I'd say it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my plan for keeping the silver from looking tacky. A little 2 tone makes a big difference. I'll stripe the tape line once it dries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to try and get everything for the chassis painted this weekend.  :run:
> *


Nice color choice. Is that pearl or mini flake?


----------



## KERRBSS

WHATS UP DOOD


----------



## 79 cutty

Really can't say enough about the attention to details! Looking top notch man! :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc+May 14 2010, 02:26 AM~17486179-->
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to have a pen and a lot of paper to take notes and right click and save the pics.... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by All Out [email protected] 14 2010, 02:59 AM~17486301
> *Nice color choice.  Is that pearl or mini flake?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just a factory GM color from the 1999 model year. I'm not sure whats in it but it looks real nice in the sun light. Seems like there's several different colored flakes and maybe even a little pearl in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 07:11 AM~17487316
> *WHATS UP DOOD
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your looking at it. This is all I do is work on this thing lately. I was out there until midnight yesterday trying to get some of this paint work done. I want to get paint on the rest of the parts by the end of the week.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@May 14 2010, 07:42 AM~17487418
> *Really can't say enough about the attention to details! Looking top notch man!  :thumbsup:
> *


I'm glad I put the effort into the details it's really starting to pay off now.


----------



## crucialjp

I love the fact that you have taken pics of the entire process and have been cool enough to share with everyone here on LIL. You're top notch in my book(no ****). All of this helps me make my build just that much better. :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@May 14 2010, 09:00 AM~17487774
> *I love the fact that you have taken pics of the entire process and have been cool enough to share with everyone here on LIL. You're top notch in my book(no ****). All of this helps me make my build just that much better. :thumbsup:
> *


Thats the point. I want to see everyone step up their game to make the scene stronger and more respected.


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 5 2010, 11:11 AM~17398732
> *I smoothed out the casting flash on all the brake and steering parts for the front end.Makes a big difference in the finished product. The paint just lays down nicer with out all the high spots.
> 
> Example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caliper comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little filler to get the big pockets flush without removing a ton of material from the caliper. These will get plenty of high build primer to fill the rough areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More parts ready for primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Did you do this with a flap disk or some other process?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@May 14 2010, 09:04 AM~17487804
> *Did you do this with a flap disk or some other process?
> *


Mostly a flapper disc. I do use regular sanding discs as well as a DA sander as needed to get the finish I'm after. The DA helps to remove the wavy surface left by the flapper discs.


----------



## KERRBSS

get it done dood, ive been werking on mine too, i only get an hr or 2 a night thou. im SLOOOOOOOOOW :biggrin:


----------



## IRONHEAD

Are you going to do the gear box? I like to cut off the extra hole that dosnt get used.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+May 14 2010, 09:30 AM~17487951-->
> 
> 
> 
> get it done dood, ive been werking on mine too, i only get an hr or 2 a night thou.  im SLOOOOOOOOOW :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to put your girl in check so you don't get stuck with baby sitting duty so much. That and lay off the call of duty. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-IRONHEAD_@May 14 2010, 03:03 PM~17490976
> *Are you going to do the gear box? I like to cut off the extra hole that dosnt get used.
> *


Yes I'll be priming that tomorrow or sunday. I didn't notice the extra hole you speak of.



Did another batch of paint today. The set up rack, drums, axle... didn't get pics of it all.

Did get this though. What a royal pain this was to paint.



















Solved the issue of the silver looking tacky. A little stripe goes a long ways.


----------



## wannabelowrider

Damn dude that rear end is emaculant (no ****) :biggrin: 
I was kinda iffy on how it looked before,but that shit looks good with some paint on it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@May 14 2010, 09:08 PM~17494008
> *Damn dude that rear end is emaculant (no ****) :biggrin:
> I was kinda iffy on how it looked before,but that shit looks good with some paint on it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


I know what you mean. Just getting it acid dipped made it look better. It was just so rusty and oily that it was hard to picture it looking good. I'm much happier now that it's clean and painted.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Shot some more silver parts last night. These will all get 2 toned also.


----------



## droppen98

are you using stock g body bushings? for the trailing arms


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@May 15 2010, 01:09 PM~17498459
> *are you using stock g body bushings? for the trailing arms
> *


No. I'm using poly in the arms and superpivots on the rearend.


----------



## OUTHOPU

I prepped the last couple (hopefully) things for primer and sprayed them.

Gear box isn't as smooth as it could be but it's still much cleaner than factory.










Took most the casting flash and hard corners off the flange.










Another batch ready..










and done.



















Now I just need to let the other parts from last night full cure so I can tape them off and shoot the blue.

I might even get all my painting done this weekend.

:around:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 14 2010, 03:31 PM~17492355
> *You need to put your girl in check so you don't get stuck with baby sitting duty so much. That and lay off the call of duty. :biggrin:
> Yes I'll be priming that tomorrow or sunday. I didn't notice the extra hole you speak of.
> Did another batch of paint today. The set up rack, drums, axle... didn't get pics of it all.
> 
> Did get this though. What a royal pain this was to paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solved the issue of the silver looking tacky. A little stripe goes a long ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IM FEELING THE BLUE ON THIS


----------



## lilred

nice bro


----------



## gasman

why did u paint the driveshaft, did you already cut it down to size?? if u have to have it shortened by an inch or so, they always give it a new coat of black paint


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA+May 15 2010, 06:28 PM~17500032-->
> 
> 
> 
> IM FEELING THE BLUE ON THIS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and me both. I'm thinking about painting my ride this color.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gasman_@May 15 2010, 11:26 PM~17501951
> *why did u paint the driveshaft, did you already cut it down to size?? if u have to have it shortened by an inch or so, they always give it a new coat of black paint
> *


I just got it shortened straightened, and balanced the other day. I stripped all the black off. I haven't done any black on the chassis yet and don't plan on starting now. I had other parts that still needed paint anyways so I'll just shoot it when i do those.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 15 2010, 07:19 AM~17497146
> *Shot some more silver parts last night. These will all get 2 toned also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm diggin the way those arms look painted.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thanks.

Everything looks so much nicer now with paint. I can't wait to get this roller together for the last time with everything in it's place all clean and painted.


----------



## AINT NUTTIN TC

Solved the issue of the silver looking tacky. A little stripe goes a long ways.









[/quote]
LOOK GOOD NICE WORK


----------



## OUTHOPU

Paint is just about completed. I've got a few small things to do but all the chassis stuff is good to go.

Taped off everything for the 2 tone. i used some 1/4" fine line tape for a clean edge. 



















All painted and untaped. They will get striped once they fully cure.





































Started assembling the axle.










Details,details,details.. 

Can't forget the stripe and painted the pinion nut/washer blue as well.










Ended the day on a shitty note though when I knock the axle housing off the stands and fucked the paint up on the diff cover. I'll have to respray it now.

:rant: :burn:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

man I wannted to see it all chromed, still looks sick as fuck..."*yous a crafty lil sum a bitch*" :biggrin:


----------



## PASO (805)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 17 2010, 08:47 PM~17521919
> *man I wannted to see it all chromed, still looks sick as fuck..."yous a crafty lil sum a bitch" :biggrin:
> *


thats for dam sure he is... looking dam good 2


----------



## All Out Customs

Looking Real good, the accent lines really set it off.


----------



## stevie d

looks clean and the sad thing is its going to put many show cars to shame ,i can see a trend starting with the 2 tone under carriage


----------



## Hannibal Lector

i told you the 2 tone will be a solid choice. thank me homie. nah fuckin wit u brah. no ****.


----------



## Unity_Jon

This is fukin cool... 

are the 'hoops' on the rear lowers for the E-brake cable ? I need to find away to keep mine out of the way, it will involve finding longer cables i think from somewhere, any info would be great as we have to have them over here by law.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@May 18 2010, 04:04 AM~17524570
> *This is fukin cool...
> 
> are the 'hoops' on the rear lowers for the E-brake cable ? I need to find away to keep mine out of the way, it will involve finding longer cables i think from somewhere, any info would be great as we have to have them over here by law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They are for the brake hoses.










Don't see why you couldn't make something similar for the E brake cables though. I know your laws are much more strict than ours here.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 17 2010, 10:47 PM~17521919
> *man I wannted to see it all chromed, still looks sick as fuck..."yous a crafty lil sum a bitch" :biggrin:
> *


At first I was disapointed that chrome wasn't an option but the more I get painted the better it looks to me.



> _Originally posted by PASO (805)+May 17 2010, 11:54 PM~17522819-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats for dam sure he is... looking dam good 2
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by All Out [email protected] 18 2010, 01:23 AM~17523791
> *Looking Real good, the accent lines really set it off.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> It's amazing how much a little baby blue stripe changes it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-stevie d_@May 18 2010, 01:25 AM~17523812
> *looks clean and the sad thing is its going to put many show cars to shame ,i can see a trend starting with the 2 tone under carriage
> *


The word "show car" is thrown around way to loosly in the lowrider world anyways. Until the body and paint is done correctly the "show cars" will be safe from embarresment. I'm already seeing some new trends starting from this build. I like it though we need more creative approaches to building our rides.




> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 18 2010, 03:26 AM~17524466
> *i told you the 2 tone will be a solid choice. thank me homie. nah fuckin wit u brah. no ****.
> *


It just took me a while to get it all pictured in my head. Once I did the diff cover it was much easier to see how it would all come together.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

So some people are giving you shit for going overboard? :uh:


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 14 2010, 08:06 AM~17487813
> *Mostly a flapper disc. I do use regular sanding discs as well as a DA sander as needed to get the finish I'm after. The DA helps to remove the wavy surface left by the flapper discs.
> *



I have some downtime while I save money for engine work so I started on my suspension components Sunday and they look so much better smoothed out, thanks for the tip :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty

With all the molding work you have done the suspension definitely would have looked awesome chromed out......but even with the 2 tone you can still see the work put into it! Coming together really nice man! :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard+May 18 2010, 10:45 AM~17526374-->
> 
> 
> 
> So some people are giving you shit for going overboard?  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just how it goes. I'm use to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 11:32 AM~17526806
> *I have some downtime while I save money for engine work so I started on my suspension components Sunday and they look so much better smoothed out, thanks for the tip  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem. As easy as it is to do I don't understand why more people don't.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@May 18 2010, 11:34 AM~17526825
> *With all the molding work you have done the suspension definitely would have looked awesome chromed out......but even with the 2 tone you can still see the work put into it! Coming together really nice man!  :thumbsup:
> *


It will still be one of the nicest non-chromed out chassis that actually sees the road and thats what counts to me.


Got the rearend assembled today.










A little more stripe action.










Finished the lowertrailing arms.


----------



## naptownregal

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 18 2010, 02:19 PM~17529912
> *It's just how it goes. I'm use to it.
> No problem. As easy as it is to do I don't understand why more people don't.
> It will still be one of the nicest non-chromed out chassis that actually sees the road and thats what counts to me.
> Got the rearend assembled today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little more stripe action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished the lowertrailing arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you use the johny joints for all the trailing arm bushings i see them on the rearend.
i like that


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by naptownregal_@May 18 2010, 06:49 PM~17531553
> *you use the johny joints for all the trailing arm bushings i see them on the rearend.
> i like that
> *


Just on the rearend. I reused the tube ends and poly bushings from the adjustables that were on the car before for the other mounting points.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Looking good homie


----------



## CANUHOP

Are you using a sword- striper's brush, or the "striper wheel" machine to do the pinstripe? If that's all done by hand you should start striping brother, takes an extremely steady hand to get lines as straight as you've got yours! Damn nice work, and extremely CLEAN!!!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin+May 18 2010, 08:22 PM~17532616-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CANUHOP_@May 18 2010, 10:32 PM~17534322
> *Are you using a sword- striper's brush, or the "striper wheel" machine to do the pinstripe? If that's all done by hand you should start striping brother, takes an extremely steady hand to get lines as straight as you've got yours! Damn nice work, and extremely CLEAN!!!
> *


I wish I was painting the stripe but I don't have that steady of a hand anymore. I'm just using some 3M pinstripe tape. The body is striped with it, thats what gave me the idea. It should help tie everything together once it's all back together.


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

SICK ASS DETAILS. I LIKE


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 18 2010, 08:41 PM~17534442
> *Thanks.
> I wish I was painting the stripe but I don't have that steady of a hand anymore. I'm just using some 3M pinstripe tape. The body is striped with it, thats what gave me the idea. It should help tie everything together once it's all back together.
> *


THE CHASSIS IS GONNA MAKE THE BODY LOOK HORRIBLE....YOU NEED TO DO BODY WERK AND PAINT :biggrin:


----------



## gasman

ummmm no i don't think so robbie, thats for maybe another project in a year or 2.. lol i'd go with the 2


----------



## CADILLACJON

excellent build topic great work. I think I looked at every page !!


----------



## OUTHOPU

Finished doing the stripe work tonight. It's almost time for reassembly.














































I'll wash the frame tomorrow and start bolting on some parts.


----------



## Airborne

those arms would NOT look better chrome. I wish more people would try and get more creative with their under carriage.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 19 2010, 11:11 PM~17546713
> *those arms would NOT look better chrome. I wish more people would try and get more creative with their under carriage.
> *


I've been thinking that myself. Not going the chrome route made me think harder about how to make them stand out and look good. This chassis will be 1 of a kind thats for sure.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 20 2010, 12:18 AM~17546809
> *I've been thinking that myself. Not going the chrome route made me think harder about how to make them stand out and look good. This chassis will be 1 of a kind thats for sure.
> *


fuck yeah, I have been tired of the chrome suspension thing for a while now. Chrome is chrome as gold is gold.

Paint and good powder coating can be works of art... as long as it isn't over done and tackey. I hate contrasting colors like lime green and purple together on the same car!


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 19 2010, 08:23 PM~17546846
> *fuck yeah, I have been  tired of the chrome suspension thing for a while now. Chrome is chrome as gold is gold.
> 
> Paint and good powder coating can be works of art... as long as it isn't over done and tackey. I hate contrasting colors like lime green and purple together on the same car!
> *


I think thats why alot of people like this build. All the work has been done by one guy doing new and quality work. pretty cool to see


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Airborne+May 19 2010, 11:23 PM~17546846-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuck yeah, I have been  tired of the chrome suspension thing for a while now. Chrome is chrome as gold is gold.
> 
> Paint and good powder coating can be works of art... as long as it isn't over done and tackey. I hate contrasting colors like lime green and purple together on the same car![/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :werd:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GREYTREY_@May 19 2010, 11:32 PM~17546967
> *I think thats why alot of people like this build. All the work has been done by one guy doing new and quality work. pretty cool to see
> *


That is true. With exception to heavy lifting all the tear down, clean up, fab work, poilishing of the welds, paint prep, paint, wiring, and reassembly I do myself. I have one long time homie that I bounce ideas off of and get help from as needed but he's been working 6-7 days a week so even his help has been very limited on this project. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## C-LO9492

_*Lookin Good Homie.... *_:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 20 2010, 12:11 AM~17546713
> *those arms would NOT look better chrome. I wish more people would try and get more creative with their under carriage.
> *


X2

:thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

them control arms came out sick as hell.....everything else looks aight too :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82

been following this for a while, coming out real nice.....you do anything special/extra to suspension so two tone holds up to wear and tear of the road (i saw you had rear end acid dipped)?


----------



## OUTHOPU

I'm honestly surprised by how many people are feeling this 2 tone work. Thanks.



> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@May 20 2010, 03:08 PM~17552619
> *been following this for a while, coming out real nice.....you do anything special/extra to suspension so two tone holds up to wear and tear of the road (i saw you had rear end acid dipped)?
> *


Everything was either acid dipped or sand blasted to remove all rust. Then I roughed up all the metal with 80 grit paper and 2K primered everything. I used a full urethane paint for durability. Just need to be carefull when working on it thats all.


Speaking of being carefull when working on it....


----------



## showandgo

its different and you know i like different, nice job


----------



## CANUHOP

Ohhhhhhhh shit!!! The moment of truth approaches!lol. I hate to say it, but I'm almost sad to see all that hard work get covered up man. The frame does make the Regal look bad now,lol. I bet you're damned happy to almost be done with it huh?


----------



## DOMINATOR85

DAM i like a good frame off, looks badass


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by showandgo+May 20 2010, 05:39 PM~17554143-->
> 
> 
> 
> its different and you know i like different, nice job
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know your very familiar with different. I've seen some of your dancers. :cheesy: Thanks Jimmy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 05:41 PM~17554182
> *Ohhhhhhhh shit!!! The moment of truth approaches!lol. I hate to say it, but I'm almost sad to see all that hard work get covered up man. The frame does make the Regal look bad now,lol. I bet you're damned happy to almost be done with it huh?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> You really have no idea.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOMINATOR85_@May 20 2010, 06:36 PM~17554678
> *DAM i like a good frame off, looks badass
> *


Thanks.


----------



## matdogg

Looks real nice :0 



I'm going with molded and painted suspension on the new hopper ....Fuck chrome it looks like shit after a couple years any way :biggrin:


----------



## triggs2580

are u going to mold it ? when my homie did his he built a rotisiery or how ever u spell it so its up in the air n easyer to work on check it out its under paint n body SOUTH WEST AUTO BODY


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

INSANE QUALITY, I LOVE EVERY BIT OF IT.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 20 2010, 03:37 PM~17554121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my kids got the same bike lol


----------



## Pjay

:thumbsup: Nice work


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 20 2010, 03:37 PM~17554121
> *I'm honestly surprised by how many people are feeling this 2 tone work. Thanks.
> Everything was either acid dipped or sand blasted to remove all rust. Then I roughed up all the metal with 80 grit paper and 2K primered everything. I used a full urethane paint for durability. Just need to be carefull when working on it thats all.
> Speaking of being carefull when working on it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking dangerous B  cant wait to see it on the road.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 20 2010, 03:37 PM~17554121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holy hell...the light at the end of the tunnel! :thumbsup: 

It is a good feeling seeing all the small pieces of the big picture start coming together like that! :biggrin:


----------



## Unity_Jon

so have you extened the upper A-arms and then shimmed them back ?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by stevie d+May 20 2010, 11:39 PM~17557773-->
> 
> 
> 
> my kids got the same bike lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couldn't go wrong for the price. I just couldn't bring myself to buy my daughter a Barbi bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 07:24 AM~17560140
> *looking dangerous B  cant wait to see it on the road.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be happy to just not see it in my driveway. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 21 2010, 07:50 AM~17560197
> *Holy hell...the light at the end of the tunnel!  :thumbsup:
> 
> It is a good feeling seeing all the small pieces of the big picture start coming together like that!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best part about getting the parts bolted on is that I don't have to keep moving them around the garage. It's amazing how much space a car takes up when it's torn apart.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Unity_Jon_@May 21 2010, 04:33 PM~17564095
> *so have you extened the upper A-arms and then shimmed them back ?
> *


Yes. They are extend 2" and shimmed back about an inch. I'll machine some proper spacers once I get it aligned and know the length needed. 




I'll have more pics tonight. It will officially be a roller by the end of the night.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 20 2010, 03:37 PM~17554121
> *I'm honestly surprised by how many people are feeling this 2 tone work. Thanks.
> Everything was either acid dipped or sand blasted to remove all rust. Then I roughed up all the metal with 80 grit paper and 2K primered everything. I used a full urethane paint for durability. Just need to be carefull when working on it thats all.
> Speaking of being carefull when working on it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this build is bad azz bro and the two tone undies is nice i wish this was my frame


----------



## Dylante63

the 2 tone looks dope


----------



## AndrewH

2 tone definitely works. all painted one color just dont look right in most cases, and chrome dont make sence for street cars. Did mine metallic purple with dark gray here and there..


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA+May 21 2010, 07:57 PM~17565638-->
> 
> 
> 
> this build is bad azz bro and the two tone undies is nice i wish this was my frame
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't forgot about you. Once I get this thing out of my garage I'll put a number together for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 08:34 PM~17565874
> *the 2 tone looks dope
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AndrewH_@May 21 2010, 09:44 PM~17566516
> *2 tone definitely works. all painted one color just dont look right in most cases, and chrome dont make sence for street cars. Did mine metallic purple with dark gray here and there..
> *


I originally was thinking about going with a charcoal grey but figured the bright metalic silver would pop better. 


___________________________________________________________________


It's a roller!!!!

The ball joints came today so i was able to get the front end buttoned up.

I'm using a taller ball joint on the upper. The one on the left is a NAPA H.D.










Nevermind the towels. I still need to press the coils I'm using and trim them to length so the coils in the pic are just some old ones I had laying around.




























I'll get some better pics over the weekend.


----------



## MCarbon

SWEET! I ALL WAYS PAID PEOPLE TO DO SHIT FOR ME ! BUT I HIT A RUFF PATCH IN MY LIFE BROKE TOO! SO NOW IM DOIN IT MY SELF FROM OLD STUFF IVE COLLECTED OVER THE YEARS BUY THE TIME IM DONE I SHOULD HAVE MY LIESECE BACK IM RIENFORCING BUT THAT MUCH ! YET AT LEAST KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK! :thumbsup:


----------



## droppen98

looken good


----------



## Airborne

those are the best looking uppers I have ever seen! Wish my 51 needed work like that!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 21 2010, 10:45 PM~17567098
> *those are the best looking uppers I have ever seen! Wish my 51 needed work like that!
> *


Well it seems they were worth all the hard work after all. :biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 19 2010, 11:05 PM~17546626
> *Finished doing the stripe work tonight. It's almost time for reassembly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll wash the frame tomorrow and start bolting on some parts.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice


----------



## Z3dr0ck

Ahh shit, its a beast homie!!! Cant wait to see it out here hurting feelings. Excellent craftsmanship t its best.


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 21 2010, 08:16 PM~17566824
> *I haven't forgot about you. Once I get this thing out of my garage I'll put a number together for you.
> Thanks.
> I originally was thinking about going with a charcoal grey but figured the bright metalic silver would pop better.
> ___________________________________________________________________
> It's a roller!!!!
> 
> The ball joints came today so i was able to get the front end buttoned up.
> 
> I'm using a taller ball joint on the upper. The one on the left is a NAPA H.D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind the towels. I still need to press the coils I'm using and trim them to length so the coils in the pic are just some old ones I had laying around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get some better pics over the weekend.
> *


looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH




----------



## ray-vw

frame is awesome


----------



## KERRBSS

When u gonna start publishing the "HOW-TO DO'S and DONTS IN LOWRIDING"


----------



## wannabelowrider

So where did you get those balljonts from (if you don't mind me asking)

And also, what do they do for you being a tad longer


----------



## chaddyb

This shit is looking DOPE!


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thanks again for all the props fellas.



> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 23 2010, 11:34 AM~17576537
> *When u gonna start publishing the "HOW-TO DO'S and DONTS IN LOWRIDING"
> *


Shit it's already done, just read through all my topics.  



> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@May 23 2010, 05:28 PM~17578758
> *So where did you get those balljonts from (if you don't mind me asking)
> 
> And also, what do they do for you being a tad longer
> *


http://www.powerperformancemotorsports.com...c?categoryId=29

They change the geometry of the suspension and also allow more movement with a taller coil.


----------



## 79 cutty

Where are the better "weekend" pics? :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 24 2010, 07:46 AM~17584839
> *Thanks again for all the props fellas.
> Shit it's already done, just read through all my topics.
> http://www.powerperformancemotorsports.com...c?categoryId=29
> 
> They change the geometry of the suspension and also allow more movement with a taller coil.
> *


Did it take a while for you to get those in? I order a set over a month ago and still nothing


----------



## OUTHOPU

You caught me. I was holding out on them.























































Now for the biggest let down ever......


























































The old greasy stock 3.8 sitting in this frame. He plans on doing a V8 swap but I couldn't talk him into leaving it off the road longer to do it now. 









:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 24 2010, 07:41 AM~17585112
> *You caught me. I was holding out on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the biggest let down ever......
> The old greasy stock 3.8 sitting in this frame. He plans on doing a V8 swap but I couldn't talk him into leaving it off the road longer to do it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Lol. Man....you're right, eye sore against the sweet chassis. 

I have the main pulley in chrome to dress it up just a little if he wants! :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider

So will those taller balljoints do me any good even though I'm running a shorter stack?

And is that price per balljoint?


----------



## JM6386

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 24 2010, 07:41 AM~17585112
> *You caught me. I was holding out on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the biggest let down ever......
> The old greasy stock 3.8 sitting in this frame. He plans on doing a V8 swap but I couldn't talk him into leaving it off the road longer to do it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Damn! That looks damn good!!!!!!!!!! The paint work looks killer! Any one can send off undercarriage to a plater. All your work is pure talent and attention to detail! Love those upper a-arms and the rear end. Keep up the great work!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze+May 24 2010, 09:38 AM~17585091-->
> 
> 
> 
> Did it take a while for you to get those in? I order a set over a month ago and still nothing
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 days. Ordered Tues got them Friday. They were closed for a while for vacation or something. You should give them a call and leave a message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 24 2010, 09:45 AM~17585133
> *Lol. Man....you're right, eye sore against the sweet chassis.
> 
> I have the main pulley in chrome to dress it up just a little if he wants!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no saving that terd motor. I was going to just hose some black paint on it but the grease was so thick I couldn't even cut through it to get it remotely clean enough to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 11:38 AM~17585970
> *So will those taller balljoints do me any good even though I'm running a shorter stack?
> 
> And is that price per balljoint?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on what you want your car to do. They change how the camber characteristics. They were $110 for the pair to my door.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JM6386_@May 24 2010, 12:24 PM~17586323
> *Damn! That looks damn good!!!!!!!!!! The paint work looks killer! Any one can send off undercarriage to a plater. All your work is pure talent and attention to detail! Love those upper a-arms and the rear end. Keep up the great work!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thats my plan.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Started repairing the rotted out body mount pads on the body.

Crusty!










Wire wheeled the rust off










Fit the repair pad I made out of 1/8".










All welded up. I'll blow some undercoating on them later.










Same thing other side




























To be clear I wasn't the one that hacked such huge holes in the trunk for the rack. That was the original hack job installers work.

2 down 1 to go. I need to tackle this one next. It required removing some of the interior since it rusted completely through the floor pan.



















I hope to get this one done tonight.


----------



## jonjay206

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 24 2010, 07:41 AM~17585112
> *You caught me. I was holding out on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn that looks purdy!!!!


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 24 2010, 10:49 AM~17586564
> *Started repairing the rotted out body mount pads on the body.
> 
> Crusty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wire wheeled the rust off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fit the repair pad I made out of 1/8".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All welded up. I'll blow some undercoating on them later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing other side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be clear I wasn't the one that hacked such huge holes in the trunk for the rack. That was the original hack job installers work.
> 
> 2 down 1 to go. I need to tackle this one next. It required removing some of the interior since it rusted completely through the floor pan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to get this one done tonight.
> *


Attnetion to details....that is what makes it nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## TAT2DAN

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 24 2010, 09:41 AM~17585112
> *You caught me. I was holding out on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the biggest let down ever......
> The old greasy stock 3.8 sitting in this frame. He plans on doing a V8 swap but I couldn't talk him into leaving it off the road longer to do it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Nothing wrong with a 3.8. Less weight! But he should have at least had it rebuilt. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by TAT2DAN_@May 24 2010, 01:06 PM~17586753
> *Nothing wrong with a 3.8. Less weight! But he should have at least had it rebuilt. :biggrin:
> *


The 3.8's in the mid 80's were one of, if not the worst, motors GM ever manufactured. I had one with 33,000 OG miles on it that couldn't even hold enough oil pressure to keep the oil light from flickering on at idle.


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 24 2010, 12:14 PM~17586822
> *The 3.8's in the mid 80's were one of, if not the worst, motors GM ever manufactured. I had one with 33,000 OG miles on it that couldn't even hold enough oil pressure to keep the oil light from flickering on at idle.
> *


Plus they arent all that much lighter than the V8's I beleive.


----------



## wannabelowrider

I just want some good strong dependable balljoints


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@May 24 2010, 01:43 PM~17587016
> *I just want some good strong dependable balljoints
> *


You don't need the tall ball joint then. You could get there standard ball joint, which saves you some cash too.


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 24 2010, 11:49 AM~17586564
> *Started repairing the rotted out body mount pads on the body.
> 
> Crusty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wire wheeled the rust off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fit the repair pad I made out of 1/8".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All welded up. I'll blow some undercoating on them later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing other side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be clear I wasn't the one that hacked such huge holes in the trunk for the rack. That was the original hack job installers work.
> 
> 2 down 1 to go. I need to tackle this one next. It required removing some of the interior since it rusted completely through the floor pan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to get this one done tonight.
> *



I've made an oath to never buy a used lowrider again. you'll spend more time smoothing out floor repairs and blasting gunky floor pans that you do upgrading the setup  I will never get why someone would do that to their floor in anything less than a $200 beater.


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@May 24 2010, 08:38 AM~17585091
> *Did it take a while for you to get those in? I order a set over a month ago and still nothing
> *


You probably should order through a retailer rather than direct,I've heard of small orders slipping through the cracks every once in a while. But they will make things right.


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 24 2010, 02:22 PM~17587879
> *You probably should order through a retailer rather than direct,I've heard of small orders slipping through the cracks every once in a while. But they will make things right.
> *


Thanks homie! Left another message with them again today. Hope they call back


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 24 2010, 03:22 PM~17587879
> *You probably should order through a retailer rather than direct,I've heard of small orders slipping through the cracks every once in a while. But they will make things right.
> *


I was amazing how hacked up the car was after the original install. It really needs lots of work under neath to make it right thats for sure. A complete sandblasting of the belly is needed to say the least.


----------



## BIG STUART~GT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 24 2010, 11:14 AM~17586822
> *The 3.8's in the mid 80's were one of, if not the worst, motors GM ever manufactured. I had one with 33,000 OG miles on it that couldn't even hold enough oil pressure to keep the oil light from flickering on at idle.
> *


Do you happen to know what the weight difference is between a 305 and a 231?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Combat K9 Inc_@May 24 2010, 06:21 PM~17589820
> *Do you happen to know what the weight difference is between a 305 and a 231?
> *


All I know is the 231 is dead weight and the 305 at least will pull its own weight. :cheesy: 

It's not going to be a huge difference. If a V8 weighed 400lbs you could guess that a V6 has 25% less block and parts, so I would think a 100lb difference or close to it. Just some random numbers but you get the idea.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Patched up the mounts and hosed some undercoating on them.

Had to cut a large section out to get rid of the rust.










I hate welding galvanized sheetmetal.  










I was rushing a bit and skipped a couple steps but this how it turned out. 










I also picked up some retainer clips to hold the body mount washers on the studs during assembly. Just 1 less thing to keep lined up when lowering the body down.










Going to do a quick clean up underneath tomorrow and slap a coat of black paint in the wheel wells then she's ready to go back on the frame.


----------



## BIG STUART~GT

I also picked up some retainer clips to hold the body mount washers on the studs during assembly. Just 1 less thing to keep lined up when lowering the body down.










Good idea...  

I hate to say it but I almost want to do another frame for my car now.. all the ideas I picked up from you while watching this build..I feel like junking my frame I am about to finish and starting over :happysad:


----------



## chaddyb

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 24 2010, 01:14 PM~17586822
> *The 3.8's in the mid 80's were one of, if not the worst, motors GM ever manufactured. I had one with 33,000 OG miles on it that couldn't even hold enough oil pressure to keep the oil light from flickering on at idle.
> *



You reading this geoff?


I gotta say cadillac 4.1 was quite the boat anchor too. :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@May 25 2010, 05:25 AM~17596509
> *You reading this geoff?
> I gotta say cadillac 4.1 was quite the boat anchor too.  :uh:
> *


 :uh: 

Not many people opt to go the route I did and spend way too much $$ on rebuilding a 3.8 so I am stuck with it. 

At least I am adding chrome so the added weight should ensure the engine works overtime 24/7! :happysad:


----------



## chaddyb

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 25 2010, 07:57 AM~17596580
> *:uh:
> 
> Not many people opt to go the route I did and spend way too much $$ on rebuilding a 3.8 so I am stuck with it.
> 
> At least I am adding chrome so the added weight should ensure the engine works overtime 24/7! :happysad:
> *



At least it will look nice!


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@May 25 2010, 06:35 AM~17596729
> *At least it will look nice!
> *


Just not fully functional. Lol. :happysad:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Combat K9 Inc+May 24 2010, 11:03 PM~17593488-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea...
> 
> I hate to say it but I almost want to do another frame for my car now.. all the ideas I picked up from you while watching this build..I feel like junking my frame I am about to finish and starting over  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I discovered how much of a pain it was to keep the washers in place when I did the final test fit. The fewer things that can go wrong the better on final assembly. I don't want to scratch any of that pretty paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 07:25 AM~17596509
> *You reading this geoff?
> I gotta say cadillac 4.1 was quite the boat anchor too.  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I'd have to agree. It's like the 3.8's big brother.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@May 25 2010, 08:42 AM~17596754
> *Just not fully functional. Lol.  :happysad:
> *


Just make sure you have a good tow policy. :cheesy:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@May 24 2010, 12:23 PM~17586890
> *Plus they arent all that much lighter than the V8's I beleive.
> *


What is the weight difference betwen a 3.8 and a V8


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 25 2010, 08:10 AM~17597270
> *Just make sure you have a good tow policy. :cheesy:
> *


Eh...the car will never actually get finished so no need for a tow policy! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 24 2010, 07:41 AM~17585112
> *You caught me. I was holding out on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the biggest let down ever......
> The old greasy stock 3.8 sitting in this frame. He plans on doing a V8 swap but I couldn't talk him into leaving it off the road longer to do it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


that undercarriage looks badass!!! Nice work homie!!


----------



## the natural

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 24 2010, 07:41 AM~17585112
> *You caught me. I was holding out on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the biggest let down ever......
> The old greasy stock 3.8 sitting in this frame. He plans on doing a V8 swap but I couldn't talk him into leaving it off the road longer to do it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


nooooooooooooooooooooo! 

yo some degreaser and some satin black paint you got to do some thing it would be a dis justice to leave itlikethat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+May 25 2010, 01:11 PM~17598889-->
> 
> 
> 
> that undercarriage looks badass!!! Nice work homie!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-the natural_@May 25 2010, 08:40 PM~17603007
> *nooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> yo some degreaser and some satin black paint you got to do some thing it would be a dis justice to leave itlikethat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I used a whole can of engine degreaser and almost a full bottle of dish soap and that bitch is still that nasty. Thats just the way it is. It would be different if he wasn't going to replace the motor, then it would be worth the effort.

____________________________________________________________________


I did manage to make the belly look respectable at least today. It was almost as nasty as the motor.

Just slapped some oil based paint on it to at least cover the rust up for now.




























I trimmed the wheel well liners back some to keep them from rubbing the frame and also to make the suspension easier to work on.










Ran the hydraulic lines to the front and clamped them in place.




























I sleaved the line with a piece of poly tubing to prevent the line from rubbing on the prop valve.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 24 2010, 08:41 AM~17585112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those upper arms are awesome....and the two tone on them....man thats the shit!!!!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Keep em comin Byron!! :thumbsup: 

I saw this roller in person Sunday and it's the nicest non-chromed out rollers I've seen...

But I gotta agree with some of the other dudes here Byron... You gotta do SOMETHING to the motor.. Anything.. lol.. Armor-All, Rustoleum, Spit... Anything!! :biggrin:


----------



## the natural

il tell you this if you dont do it now it will drive you nuts later BELIVE ME I KNOW!
its too hot not to !!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+May 26 2010, 12:59 AM~17606400-->
> 
> 
> 
> Those upper arms are awesome....and the two tone on them....man thats the shit!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Pimpin, means a lot coming from you. I know you have an eye for details also.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Detroit 6 ACE_@May 26 2010, 07:53 AM~17608251
> *Keep em comin Byron!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> I saw this roller in person Sunday and it's the nicest non-chromed out rollers I've seen...
> 
> But I gotta agree with some of the other dudes here Byron...  You gotta do SOMETHING to the motor.. Anything.. lol..  Armor-All, Rustoleum, Spit... Anything!!  :biggrin:
> *


Like I said I did try to degrease. After a half hour of scrubbing I realized it just wasn't going to come clean without a complete tear down. I can't win them all.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by the natural_@May 26 2010, 07:31 PM~17614135
> *il tell you this if you dont do it now it will drive you nuts later BELIVE  ME I KNOW!
> its too hot not to !!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


It's already driving me nuts. Everytime I open my garage I just want to piss on that engine. Oh well I won't see the car much once it leaves my garage so I'll get over it.


----------



## droppen98

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 26 2010, 06:41 PM~17614199
> *It's already driving me nuts. Everytime I open my garage I just want to piss on that engine. Oh well I won't see the car much once it leaves my garage so I'll get over it.
> *


at least the engine is mostly hidden by a hood front clip and body :biggrin: hell every one will be looking at the frame they probaly wont even notice the car has a engine


----------



## OUTHOPU

Didn't get much time to work on it today. I did get a few things done though.

I hate having the collars come loose on the cylinders so I drilled and tap them for a set screw.










I also drill a detent on the cylinder for the set screw to drop into. This keeps the treads from getting messed up for easy tear down.










Just line up the set screw and torque it down, no more loose collars.










All the new cylinders are ready to go now.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 26 2010, 08:06 PM~17615851
> *Didn't get much time to work on it today. I did get a few things done though.
> 
> I hate having the collars come loose on the cylinders so I drilled and tap them for a set screw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also drill a detent on the cylinder for the set screw to drop into. This keeps the treads from getting messed up for easy tear down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just line up the set screw and torque it down, no more loose collars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the new cylinders are ready to go now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is a good idea......came out nicely! 

Keep it up man!


----------



## Big_Money

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 26 2010, 08:06 PM~17615851
> *Didn't get much time to work on it today. I did get a few things done though.
> 
> I hate having the collars come loose on the cylinders so I drilled and tap them for a set screw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also drill a detent on the cylinder for the set screw to drop into. This keeps the treads from getting messed up for easy tear down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just line up the set screw and torque it down, no more loose collars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the new cylinders are ready to go now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A GOOD IDEA...


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 27 2010, 09:06 AM~17619753
> *That is a good idea......came out nicely!
> 
> Keep it up man!
> *


x3


----------



## TWEEDY

Good to see the final pieces starting to come together...


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+May 27 2010, 08:06 AM~17619753-->
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good idea......came out nicely!
> 
> Keep it up man!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 08:06 AM~17619757
> *THATS A GOOD IDEA...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 08:19 AM~17619800
> *x3
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's an old mod that I started doing 15 years ago. It's nice not having to worry about the cylinder coming apart. I honestly dont' know why one of the companies haven't started doing this (cough BMH cough BMH...), it would be another little thing to improve a good product. These are BMH comps also.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TWEEDY_@May 27 2010, 09:29 AM~17620234
> *Good to see the final pieces starting to come together...
> *


I'll post more coming together pics *(NO ****)* later. The body is back on!!!


----------



## OUTHOPU

Finally.


----------



## goofyx3

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 13 2009, 01:36 PM~15656590
> *Plated the top rails today and got one side almost boxed in. Need to do a little more trimming on the box section still.
> 
> When doing longer runs of weld I break it up a little then come back and fill in the rest to help prevent the heat from pulling the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other side full welded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where the powered C clamp makes a difference. No heat needed for a nice tight fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost feels like I'm getting somewhere now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



quik question did u trim it down exactly 2 da same lenght as da top 2 box it might b a dumb ques but im starting a full wrap my self i needed 2 know all the info i can get 83 regal hope 2 start posting pix soon


----------



## CANUHOP

But now you can't see that dope ass frame homie!lol


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by goofyx3+May 27 2010, 05:34 PM~17624619-->
> 
> 
> 
> quik question did u trim it down exactly 2 da same lenght as da top 2 box it  might b a dumb ques but im starting a full wrap my self i needed 2 know all the info i can get 83 regal hope 2 start posting pix soon
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is how I fit all my plates. I try not to leave any gaps. Go back and read all the info I've posted in here. There should be an answer for almost anything you need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CANUHOP_@May 27 2010, 05:44 PM~17624724
> *But now you can't see that dope ass frame homie!lol
> *


I can see the frame just fine, several pages back. Thats what all the good pics are for. :biggrin:


----------



## goofyx3

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 27 2010, 06:21 PM~17626560
> *This is how I fit all my plates. I try not to leave any gaps. Go back and read all the info I've posted in here. There should be an answer for almost anything you need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the frame just fine, several pages back. Thats what all the good pics are for. :biggrin:
> *



good lookin ( no **** ) will takke lot advice from ur post


----------



## goofyx3

Now for the biggest let down ever......
The old greasy stock 3.8 sitting in this frame. He plans on doing a V8 swap but I couldn't talk him into leaving it off the road longer to do it now. 









:tears: :tears: :tears:
[/quote]

watz wrong wit a 3.8 gran nati had them and they beat some corvets off the line


----------



## 79 cutty

> *watz wrong wit a 3.8 gran nati  had them and they beat some corvets off the line
> *


In this instance they are talking more about the apperance of this 3.8 on his newly renovated frame.


----------



## CANUHOP

The 3.8 that was in the Grand Nationals was a completely built version sporting a very large turbo bro, nothing like the turd sitting in that beautiful frame!lol


----------



## goofyx3

i understand it looks like shti but what im saying is that everyone is saying its dead weight its a good engine if done up right


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by goofyx3_@May 28 2010, 08:10 AM~17631537
> *i understand it looks like shti but what im saying is that everyone is saying its dead weight its a good engine if done up right
> *


got one in mine and its fine, runs well very economical (more so than my Honda !) 

I've looked at dressing it up and detailing it but stuff is hard to come by, maybe over winter when i'm not using it. Biggest problem is the carb, no off road kit and no body makes a direct replacement that will work at extreme angles.


----------



## OUTLAW85

were are the pics??????


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@May 28 2010, 12:41 PM~17633284
> *got one in mine and its fine, runs well very economical (more so than my Honda !)
> 
> I've looked at dressing it up and detailing it but stuff is hard to come by, maybe over winter when i'm not using it. Biggest problem is the carb, no off road kit and no body makes a direct replacement that will work at extreme angles.
> *


if u use the intake off of a 4.1 it is a 4 barrel manifold u can use a holley lowrider avenger or edelbrock thunder series carb


----------



## goofyx3

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 28 2010, 02:24 PM~17634663
> *if u use the intake off of a 4.1 it is a 4 barrel manifold u can use a holley lowrider avenger or edelbrock thunder series carb
> *



good 2 know ima do that


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by goofyx3+May 28 2010, 06:30 AM~17630617-->
> 
> 
> 
> watz wrong wit a 3.8 gran nati  had them and they beat some corvets off the line
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 10:10 AM~17631537
> *i understand it looks like shti but what im saying is that everyone is saying its dead weight its a good engine if done up right
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 01:41 PM~17633284
> *got one in mine and its fine, runs well very economical (more so than my Honda !)
> 
> I've looked at dressing it up and detailing it but stuff is hard to come by, maybe over winter when i'm not using it. Biggest problem is the carb, no off road kit and no body makes a direct replacement that will work at extreme angles.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 07:33 AM~17630804
> *The 3.8 that was in the Grand Nationals was a completely built version sporting a very large turbo bro, nothing like the turd sitting in that beautiful frame!lol*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That about sums it up. Lets face it nothing sounds better than a nicely built 350 with some good exhaust. I like to hear my engine and the 3.8 sounds like garbage.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OUTLAW85_@May 28 2010, 03:58 PM~17634427
> *were are the pics??????
> *


I had to play Mr. Mom today my daughter didn't have school and I've been unable to get anything done. I'll be putting in some work tonight and tomorrow though.


----------



## OUTLAW85

DAMNIT...got home from work today figured id see some


----------



## OUTHOPU

Didn't get much done today. I got the battery rack in and bolted down.

I used a short bolt and ground a taper on the end to assist in getting the holes to line up. I only drilled one side of the tube on the subframe and the bolt just sticks through the hole and bottoms on the welded nut on the frame stubs. It's easier than a trough bolt and more reliable than a pinch bolt.

Here is the bolt. It's covered with anti-sieze so it looks funky but you can see the taper.




























Also cleaned and reassembled the rear pumps. I added a stripe to the backing plate to keep the color scheme going.


----------



## CANUHOP

SO SICK bro, I just hope he appreciates all the hard work and effort that was put into that vehicle....


----------



## wannabelowrider

Lookin Good :thumbsup: 

So once everything is hooked up and bolted down and what not, is that it, its done?
Thought I read in the earlier pages that you were also gonna do the body work


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 27 2010, 03:21 PM~17624432
> *Finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


verry nice


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 27 2010, 05:21 PM~17626560
> *This is how I fit all my plates. I try not to leave any gaps. Go back and read all the info I've posted in here. There should be an answer for almost anything you need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the frame just fine, several pages back. Thats what all the good pics are for. :biggrin:
> *


corner to corner the olny way to fit with plate and sheet metal


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+May 28 2010, 11:31 PM~17637515-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin Good :thumbsup:
> 
> So once everything is hooked up and bolted down and what not, is that it, its done?
> Thought I read in the earlier pages that you were also gonna do the body work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to patch up the under body. No bodywork or paint at this point. I have to rewire and replumb the set up, trim the coils, set chains for the rear and some other loose ends thats about it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GREYTREY_@May 29 2010, 12:37 PM~17640938
> *corner to corner the olny way to fit with plate and sheet metal
> *


Not the easiest but thats what seperates quality from everything else.









I made a bit more progress today. 

Started putting the set up in mainly to make some room in the garage. I still need to pick up 1 more battery.



















I also reconnected all the electrical, coolant hoses, shift linkage and other misc stuff in the engine bay. I need to finish the fuel lines up front and it's ready to fire.


----------



## gasman

i thought we weren't doing chains in the rear


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 29 2010, 08:59 PM~17644246
> *I had to patch up the under body. No bodywork or paint at this point. I have to rewire and replumb the set up, trim the coils, set chains for the rear and some other loose ends thats about it.
> Not the easiest but thats what seperates quality from everything else.
> I made a bit more progress today.
> 
> Started putting the set up in mainly to make some room in the garage. I still need to pick up 1 more battery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also reconnected all the electrical, coolant hoses, shift linkage and other misc stuff in the engine bay. I need to finish the fuel lines up front and it's ready to fire.
> *


----------



## 89caddy

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ come on dj $$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by gasman_@May 30 2010, 12:32 AM~17644933
> *i thought we weren't doing chains in the rear
> *


If it don't need them I'm not. It all depends on wether it will sit 3 without them or not. I won't know until I get it all done and try it out. I made mounts for them just to be on the safe side.


----------



## showandgo

fuck that finish one of yours, we had a blast today. you need to be out here


----------



## OUTHOPU

I finally got a chance to machine another solenoid connector so I got started and mounting the solenoids for the rear. 

I'm beyond picky when it comes to wiring, and this is my latest trick for doing the solenoids jumpers. No shitty looking wires running across the top.




























I tack welded brake line on the the bracket and ran the wire through it. No more zip ties either.










I also made sure to tape off exactly where the solenoids mount before paint to insure a solid ground. Doing it this way rather than grinding the paint off after keeps the paint edge tight to the solenoid for a cleaner finish.










The 2 empty holes are for bolting this assembly to the rack. Thats why the primer was removed by the holes.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 30 2010, 09:42 PM~17649364
> *fuck that finish one of yours, we had a blast today. you need to be out here
> *


I wish I could have been out riding today. It's just not meant to be for now. Lots of family stuff to stay on top of so the cars wait for now. I'm going to just keep putting in work it has to come around sooner or later.


----------



## goinlow

awesome work bro! They need to add a clapping smiley !
every detail just makes this sicker ! Keep up the great work....


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 30 2010, 07:54 PM~17649449
> *I wish I could have been out riding today. It's just not meant to be for now. Lots of family stuff to stay on top of so the cars wait for now. I'm going to just keep putting in work it has to come around sooner or later.
> *


i didnt realize how much i missed it til today. i havent been to the shop since nov. i laid down a couple graphics on a frame, then hit downtown. we had some fun for real. by the way nice subtle details lovin it


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by goinlow+May 30 2010, 09:57 PM~17649475-->
> 
> 
> 
> awesome work bro!  They need to add a clapping smiley !
> every detail just makes this sicker !  Keep up the great work....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-showandgo_@May 30 2010, 09:59 PM~17649494
> *i didnt realize how much i missed it til today. i havent been to the shop since nov. i laid down a couple graphics on a frame, then hit downtown. we had some fun for real. by the way nice subtle details lovin it
> *


Good to hear your doing a little better and being able to get back to enjoying yourself a bit. I think I'm about out of little details, well at least for tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

its ok i give you permission to take a nap but right back up in the morning fool


----------



## OUTLAW85

the brake line on the bracket is great...damn


----------



## wannabelowrider

That solenoid setup came out really clean. I guess we couldn't expect anything less tho. TOP NOTCH WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thanks again guys.


Got it running today and also finished the last 2 brake lines. I need to bleed the system again but I can at least move it in and out of the garage without pushing it which is a good thing. 

I bought some prebent lines to go from the master cylinder to the prop valve. The originals were cobbled up with no less then 3 compression fitting so I couldn't reuse them. I didn't even bother attempting to do these myself. I knew they would look like hell if I did.



















I almost forgot. Had to replace this gem also. As soon as I tried to pull the old lines off the return nipple broke off it. I had to call all over town to find one in stock. This is a great example of why I don't cut corners. The motor was the only thing I didn't go through and it has already caused me problems. :angry:


----------



## CANUHOP

The motor was the only thing I didn't go through and it has already caused me problems. 

It looks like that 3.8 liter turd is showing it's true colors already!lol

This was a great build to keep up with, as glad as you are to be done with it-I'm sad to see it end.....


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Jun 1 2010, 10:28 PM~17669737
> *The motor was the only thing I didn't go through and it has already caused me problems.
> 
> It looks like that 3.8 liter turd is showing it's true colors already!lol
> 
> This was a great build to keep up with, as glad as you are to be done with it-I'm sad to see it end.....
> *


It's not finished yet. I still need to plumb and wire the set up so there will be at least a few good pics left.


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 27 2010, 03:50 PM~17624120
> *It's an old mod that I started doing 15 years ago. It's nice not having to worry about the cylinder coming apart. I honestly dont' know why one of the companies  haven't started doing this
> *



So many 'should be's' like this are missing in the market, the industry shouldnt have to wait for builders like you to popularize these ideas!

Looks great, I was kinda iffy about the best way to do this,but now I know. Just need to get set-screws that dont protrude from the collar when tightened. :thumbsup: 

As stubborn as I am, I've still picked up plenty fro this thread alone!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 1 2010, 10:47 PM~17669934
> *So many 'should be's' like this are missing in the market, the industry shouldnt have to wait for builders like you to popularize these ideas!
> 
> Looks great, I was kinda iffy about the best way to do this,but now I know. Just need to get set-screws that dont protrude from the collar when tightened.  :thumbsup:
> 
> As stubborn as I am, I've still picked up plenty fro this thread alone!
> *


In a way I understand why something like set crew isn't offered. It's another step in the manufacturing process as well as another part which in the end raises the price of the product. We both know that most people buying stuff only look at the bottom line not what they get for the extra few bucks.

There is no room for improvement if one already believes they know it all. Good to hear you've picked up a few things here.


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 1 2010, 07:09 PM~17669485
> *Thanks again guys.
> Got it running today and also finished the last 2 brake lines. I need to bleed the system again but I can at least move it in and out of the garage without pushing it which is a good thing.
> 
> I bought some prebent lines to go from the master cylinder to the prop valve. The originals were cobbled up with no less then 3 compression fitting so I couldn't reuse them. I didn't even bother attempting to do these myself. I knew they would look like hell if I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost forgot. Had to replace this gem also. As soon as I tried to pull the old lines off the return nipple broke off it. I had to call all over town to find one in stock. This is a great example of why I don't cut corners. The motor was the only thing I didn't go through and it has already caused me problems. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where you get those pre bent lines for master cylinder?


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 2 2010, 11:10 AM~17674976
> *There is no room for improvement if one already believes they know it all.
> *


 :0


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Jun 2 2010, 05:22 PM~17677111
> *where you get those pre bent lines for master cylinder?
> *


I bought them from here. 
http://www.inlinetube.com/
They are local for me thats why I use them.


----------



## OUTHOPU

I've been doing lot's of the little stuff that isn't pic worthy but I did get the front pump plumbed today.



















I used this swivel 90 to connect the check to the pump. The JIC style is a much more reliable swivel compared to the more common swivels most guys use.










*I've got to say big thanks to Mike (STRICTLY 1) for the hook up on all the fittings. I called around noon and the dude even delivered the shit to me before dinner. Best price in town by a wide margin.*


----------



## wannabelowrider

Damn that piston looks sick :thumbsup:

I bet that Regal is gonna bang hard :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY1

:thumbsup: 
THANKS BRO I TRY MY BEST WITH THE QUICKEST SERVICE AT THE LOWEST PRICE . ILL CONTACT YOU LATER TODAY


----------



## ghettodreams

look n homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LD0GG

why's that piston pump have two air fittings on the backing plate?


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Jun 4 2010, 09:36 AM~17694506
> *why's that piston pump have two air fittings on the backing plate?
> *


Man that's the new shit! 2 stroke piston!!! LOL J/K looks like he put a schader valve on both ends where one side should be for a pressure gauge


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Jun 4 2010, 04:43 AM~17693450
> *:thumbsup:
> THANKS BRO I TRY MY BEST WITH THE QUICKEST SERVICE AT THE LOWEST PRICE . ILL CONTACT YOU LATER TODAY
> *


  :thumbsup: REAL TALK


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt for the homie


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+Jun 3 2010, 11:03 PM~17690651-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that piston looks sick :thumbsup:
> 
> I bet that Regal is gonna bang hard :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not worried about if it bangs or not. My boy sold him the pump for dirt cheap so I went with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 06:43 AM~17693450
> *:thumbsup:
> THANKS BRO I TRY MY BEST WITH THE QUICKEST SERVICE AT THE LOWEST PRICE . ILL CONTACT YOU LATER TODAY
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for dropping off the other fittings I needed today. Now I'll get busy on plumbing the rears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 10:36 AM~17694506
> *why's that piston pump have two air fittings on the backing plate?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Purple Haze_@Jun 4 2010, 11:10 AM~17694773
> *Man that's the new shit! 2 stroke piston!!! LOL J/K looks like he put a schader valve on both ends where one side should be for a pressure gauge
> *


I plan on doing a gauge just haven't pulled my gauges out of storage yet.


----------



## MotownScandal

when this thing gonna be done, cant wait to see dood hitting them switches again. atleast he'll be riding with the plaque in it now


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by MotownScandal_@Jun 5 2010, 10:38 AM~17702743
> *when this thing gonna be done, cant wait to see dood hitting them switches again.  atleast he'll be riding with the plaque in it now
> *


Man that frame is so beefed up I dont think that V6 is going to be able to handle the new weight. We will see. if he does move hes going to get like 5 miles to the gallon!! :happysad:


----------



## Jinx64

Damn B thats some good lookin shit bro..........


----------



## 83 grandprix

damn i wish i woulda never sold that damn pump i shoulda kept that shit i kick myself in the ass everyday :tears:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by MotownScandal+Jun 5 2010, 12:38 PM~17702743-->
> 
> 
> 
> when this thing gonna be done, cant wait to see dood hitting them switches again.  atleast he'll be riding with the plaque in it now
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's real close. I'm trying hard as hell to get this thing out of my garage by the end of next week. :run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 01:25 PM~17702902
> *Man that frame is so beefed up I dont think that V6 is going to be able to handle the new weight. We will see. if he does move hes going to get like 5 miles  to the gallon!! :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't road tested it yet to know how it's going to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 05:38 PM~17704084
> *Damn B thats some good lookin shit bro..........
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where have you been hiding? I'll have an open spot for your frame soon. You should get that thing back over here I got the chassis table now so fixing it would be easy.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-83 grandprix_@Jun 5 2010, 09:16 PM~17705083
> *damn i wish i woulda never sold that damn pump i shoulda kept that shit i kick myself in the ass everyday  :tears:
> *


It has a much nicer home now anyways. At least it's not going to waste.


----------



## OUTHOPU

I got a fair amount done today.

Mounted and wired the new front solenoids.



















Plumbed and installed the rear pumps.










I used studs on each pump for easier mounting. Made them from tool grade threaded rod. They are staggered because one bolt through the tube and one only bolts through the flat top section of the tube.










Battery cables installed










Front solenoids and relay solenoid installed










It's getting there.


----------



## gasman

damn b if this wasn't my car i'd cry it's looking good

and yeah that 3.8 better pull this car, at least for a year lol


----------



## gasman

oh yeah hey jim i'll show you how that piston works lol


----------



## MotownScandal

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Jun 6 2010, 09:15 AM~17707640
> *oh yeah hey jim i'll show you how that piston works lol
> *


does that mean you aint gonna be afraid of tapping them switches now?? lol


----------



## flaked85

GETTIN REAL CLOSE TO HITTIN THE STREETS. :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus

great work!!!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by MotownScandal+Jun 6 2010, 09:16 AM~17707767-->
> 
> 
> 
> does that mean you aint gonna be afraid of tapping them switches now?? lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tap is the word. He's going to have to get used to having some power behind them switches now. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 09:21 AM~17707788
> *GETTIN REAL CLOSE TO HITTIN THE STREETS. :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Home stretch. Going out there right now to get back at it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drnitrus_@Jun 6 2010, 09:24 AM~17707800
> *great work!!!
> *


Thanks.


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

THIS IS HIGH LEVEL!CLEAN & PRO


----------



## gasman

> _Originally posted by MotownScandal_@Jun 6 2010, 09:16 AM~17707767
> *does that mean you aint gonna be afraid of tapping them switches now?? lol
> *


ha even without the frame rap i had switches to tap lol


----------



## MotownScandal

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Jun 6 2010, 12:14 PM~17708296
> *ha even without the frame rap i had switches THAT I NEVER tap lol
> *


fixed


----------



## OVERTIME

would you consider making those solenoid jumpers and selling them to guys ?


----------



## 83 grandprix

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Jun 6 2010, 08:15 AM~17707640
> *oh yeah hey jim i'll show you how that piston works lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :run: you'll show me better practice first lol


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jun 6 2010, 12:33 PM~17708610
> *would you consider making those solenoid jumpers and selling them to guys ?
> *


I'm waiting on a quote to get a batch CNC'd for me. Guys slow as hell on getting back to me.


----------



## OVERTIME

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 6 2010, 12:28 PM~17708830
> *I'm waiting on a quote to get a batch CNC'd for me. Guys slow as hell on getting back to me.
> *


shit ill buy some if you get them made i think they look clean


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jun 6 2010, 11:45 AM~17708900
> *shit ill buy some if you get them made i think they look clean
> *


X2. I'd buy some :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME+Jun 6 2010, 01:45 PM~17708900-->
> 
> 
> 
> shit ill buy some if you get them made i think they look clean
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-wannabelowrider_@Jun 6 2010, 02:07 PM~17709017
> *X2. I'd buy some :biggrin:
> *


I'll have to put another call in this week. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 6 2010, 12:28 PM~17708830
> *I'm waiting on a quote to get a batch CNC'd for me. Guys slow as hell on getting back to me.
> *













get a CNC and do them yourself :biggrin:

or just has us make one for you ... :0


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by MotownScandal_@Jun 6 2010, 11:49 AM~17708411
> *fixed
> *


 :roflmao: 

Dave you're the only one I know who hits his switches less than me :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jun 7 2010, 09:09 AM~17714799
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Dave you're the only one I know who hits his switches less than me  :biggrin:
> *


and you NEVER hit them :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 7 2010, 11:14 AM~17715949
> *and you NEVER hit them :biggrin:
> *


I don't know about all THAT...












I hit em a little... :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jun 7 2010, 01:30 PM~17716676
> *I don't know about all THAT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hit em a little...  :biggrin:
> *


stop frontin, you were locked up, its leanin cuz jimmys in the passenger :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 5 2010, 10:53 PM~17706193
> *I got a fair amount done today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



All dope as usually....I love that plumbing of the adex next to the yblock! :around: Sick.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 7 2010, 05:58 PM~17719612
> *All dope as usually....I love that plumbing of the adex next to the yblock!  :around:  Sick.
> *


Oh it don't stop there. Your going to really like whats next......









I pulled everything back out to do all the wiring. Remember I did say I'm super picky about electrical. Notice how every connection has shrink wrap, thats one of my must do's.

I'm pulling off the rear solenoids for my 24v to the switches since the rear is going to be set for 24v. This keeps fewer wires up top on the batteries.










The 24v feed goes to a fuse I hid under the rack. I used some stick on zip tie holders to keep everything hidden under the rack. It can be turned down and isn't even visible.




























All the wires tucked away neatly. There will only be a matter of inches of wire showing once it's all together. 



















Drilled and tapped the dump block. Why you ask?










For this.



















Other rear pump



















Back in the trunk.



















I need to do the piston tommarrow and finish the ground wire.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Looking good, looking good. I like your idea of using hard lines to route the wires.


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 7 2010, 08:23 PM~17723080
> *For this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other rear pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to do the piston tommarrow and finish the ground wire.
> *


thats badass looks great, no joke i was looking at my set up two days ago thinking i wonder what OUTHOPU would make to clean up the dump wiring :thumbsup: 

shit and i slapped some wire loom on mine thinking it was genius ha ha


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 7 2010, 11:23 PM~17723080
> *Oh it don't stop there. Your going to really like whats next......
> I pulled everything back out to do all the wiring. Remember I did say I'm super picky about electrical. Notice how every connection has shrink wrap, thats one of my must do's.
> 
> I'm pulling off the rear solenoids for my 24v to the switches since the rear is going to be set for 24v. This keeps fewer wires up top on the batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 24v feed goes to a fuse I hid under the rack. I used some stick on zip tie holders to keep everything hidden under the rack. It can be turned down and isn't even visible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the wires tucked away neatly. There will only be a matter of inches of wire showing once it's all together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drilled and tapped the dump block. Why you ask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other rear pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to do the piston tommarrow and finish the ground wire.
> *




Damn that shit is sick kid... I love the uniqueness if that's even a word. Shit will be so kleen


----------



## wannabelowrider

That wiring is real clean. I'm in the process of cleaning up my wiring as well. I'm in need of some suggestions. Won't be doing hardlines but rather some wire loom.


----------



## DeeLoc

That's very clean wiring! Much nicer than loom. A lot nicer than hiding it with upholstery. How easy is it going to be to maintain the pump with the hardlined wire to the dump?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT for the nice set up homie!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78+Jun 8 2010, 12:44 AM~17724028-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats badass looks great, no joke i was looking at my set up two days ago thinking i wonder what OUTHOPU would make to clean up the dump wiring :thumbsup:
> 
> shit and i slapped some wire loom on mine thinking it was genius ha ha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats the point of all this. To make other take it to the next level. I've got you thinking and thats where it all starts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 12:51 AM~17724091
> *Damn that shit is sick kid... I love the uniqueness if that's even a word. Shit will be so kleen
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We''l go with it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 01:36 AM~17724395
> *That wiring is real clean.  I'm in the process of cleaning up my wiring as well.  I'm in need of some suggestions.  Won't be doing hardlines but rather some wire loom.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly just laying the wires out neatly and hiding what you can usually looks better than loom. Any wires that I have showing are just tied with small zip ties and routed neatly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 02:54 AM~17724820
> *That's very clean wiring! Much nicer than loom. A lot nicer than hiding it with upholstery. How easy is it going to be to maintain the pump with the hardlined wire to the dump?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has a plug at the bottom for the wire to allow for the pump to be removed then it.s just a few nuts and bolts to get th dump cartridge off. I try to design everything with service in mind.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hannibal Lector_@Jun 8 2010, 04:13 AM~17725018
> *TTT  for the nice set up homie!
> *


Thanks.


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 8 2010, 12:23 AM~17723080
> *Oh it don't stop there. Your going to really like whats next......
> I pulled everything back out to do all the wiring. Remember I did say I'm super picky about electrical. Notice how every connection has shrink wrap, thats one of my must do's.
> 
> I'm pulling off the rear solenoids for my 24v to the switches since the rear is going to be set for 24v. This keeps fewer wires up top on the batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 24v feed goes to a fuse I hid under the rack. I used some stick on zip tie holders to keep everything hidden under the rack. It can be turned down and isn't even visible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the wires tucked away neatly. There will only be a matter of inches of wire showing once it's all together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drilled and tapped the dump block. Why you ask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other rear pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to do the piston tommarrow and finish the ground wire.
> *



F`n insane bro! That is crazy wiring bro! Hidden and well routed....


----------



## MR.MEMO

Good idea on the hardline to hide the dump wiring I might have to bite your style and try doing that on my next
setup :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Jun 8 2010, 09:02 AM~17726563
> *Good idea on the hardline to hide the dump wiring I might have to bite your style and try doing that on my next
> setup :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


That's what I'm saying. I was going to use 1/2" line for the bundle of wires, but it never occured to me to use small line for the individual wires or use the hardline holders. Great idea. That will clean up my trunk nicely.


----------



## OUTHOPU

I expect to see you guys posting pics when you put all these tips to use. It's getting boring around here lately.


----------



## 79 cutty

It's all in the small details. Clean install man! :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

looks great bro might be one of the best setups ive ever seen make me wanna redo mine :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jun 8 2010, 02:33 PM~17728417-->
> 
> 
> 
> It's all in the small details. Clean install man!  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :werd:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-.TODD_@Jun 8 2010, 04:20 PM~17729454
> *looks great bro might be one of the best setups ive ever seen make me wanna redo mine  :biggrin:
> *


It's definetly the cleanest set up I've ever put together. There still room for improvement though.





I finished the fron pump today. I tried to get a similar look to the return line to make it look more at home. I also added some stripes to the checks.


----------



## yetti

Looks great like always. Man you really do have OCD. Lol.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 8 2010, 06:13 PM~17730385
> *Looks great like always. Man you really do have OCD. Lol.
> *


I do when it comes to cars.  
Thanks.


----------



## droppen98

damn every time i look at this post it gets more and more creative this is for sure some bad ass work :wow:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 7 2010, 10:23 PM~17723080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



All hail the retardedness!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## supersporting88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 7 2010, 11:23 PM~17723080
> *Oh it don't stop there. Your going to really like whats next......
> I pulled everything back out to do all the wiring. Remember I did say I'm super picky about electrical. Notice how every connection has shrink wrap, thats one of my must do's.
> 
> I'm pulling off the rear solenoids for my 24v to the switches since the rear is going to be set for 24v. This keeps fewer wires up top on the batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 24v feed goes to a fuse I hid under the rack. I used some stick on zip tie holders to keep everything hidden under the rack. It can be turned down and isn't even visible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the wires tucked away neatly. There will only be a matter of inches of wire showing once it's all together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drilled and tapped the dump block. Why you ask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other rear pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to do the piston tommarrow and finish the ground wire.
> *



Thats the type of attention to detail I love to see. Someone who takes pride in their work :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by droppen98+Jun 8 2010, 07:00 PM~17730751-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn every time i look at this post it gets more and more creative this is for sure some bad ass work :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by big [email protected] 8 2010, 10:42 PM~17732952
> *All hail the retardedness!!!!!!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> It's funny because I'll be working on this thing and call myself retarded out loud with nobody around. I hope I'm out of great ideas to be honest, I need this thing done by the end of the week.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-supersporting88_@Jun 8 2010, 10:52 PM~17733092
> *Thats the type of attention to detail I love to see.  Someone who takes pride in their work :thumbsup:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Getting closer. 

Pulled the old cylinders out and swapped the power balls and cups to the new BMH side port 14". I also sleeved them with PVC to keep the noise and wear down.










Made a false floor panel for the trunk. The old one was looking like swiss cheese from all the different set up lay outs. I tried doing a seal between the panel using some foam rubber I had laying around. I don't think it's going to hold up though.










Pumps back in and wired up.










I also measured for the new hydraulic lines which I need to get over the next day or so.


----------



## MotownScandal

too bad im in saginaw now, i could have made you them lines for the very low low price of FREE..........but if you wanna come up here i can make them for you. all i have is weatherhead though, i have to buy 6g's worth of parker inventory to switch over


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by MotownScandal_@Jun 8 2010, 11:52 PM~17733882
> *too bad im in saginaw now, i could have made you them lines for the very low low price of FREE..........but if you wanna come up here i can make them for you.  all i have is weatherhead though, i have to buy 6g's worth of parker inventory to switch over
> *


I don't have the time to drive out that way. I'll just have STRICTLY1 do them for me. He's got the best price in town.


----------



## MotownScandal

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 9 2010, 12:54 AM~17733906
> *I don't have the time to drive out that way. I'll just have STRICTLY1 do them for me. He's got the best price in town.
> *


didnt figure so, but it is the offer, i wont be back there till friday, My oldest turns 4 sunday so ill be at the inlaws all weekend :uh:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 9 2010, 12:18 AM~17733487
> *I try.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> It's funny because I'll be working on this thing and call myself retarded out loud with nobody around. I hope I'm out of great ideas to be honest, I need this thing done by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: something is very seriously wrong with you :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 9 2010, 07:24 AM~17735454
> *:roflmao: something is very seriously wrong with you :biggrin:
> *


Didn't know I was a comedian too did you. :cheesy:


----------



## gasman

tell strickly one to put a rush on thoes hose's i'd like to actualy drive this thing for the first time in like 7 months on friday/saturday the garage is waiting for it


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Jun 9 2010, 04:05 PM~17739419
> *tell strickly one to put a rush on thoes hose's i'd like to actualy drive this thing for the first time in like 7 months on friday/saturday the garage is waiting for it
> *


He brought them by today. I'm pushing as hard as I can to get it done.Picked up the last battery today. 










Also picked up a couple of different disconnects for a safer way of shutting it down if it gets ugly. One under the seat and one in the trunk.



















Mounted this one to the rack. 



















Ran the grounds and added a ground jumper to go from the solenoid mount to the ground stud. A good ground is a must, better safe than sorry.










Painted all the + and - on the batteries light blue to make it easier to see when installed.


----------



## ROCK OUT

do those ball joints need a spacer on there or do the actually tighten like that? looks like they'll give you a slightly higher lock up correct?

lovin the two tone on the suspension by the way much better than having been just black


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 8 2010, 08:25 PM~17733572
> *Getting closer.
> 
> Pulled the old cylinders out and swapped the power balls and cups to the new BMH side port 14". I also sleeved them with PVC to keep the noise and wear down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i was trying to put some of the cpvc on a cylinder the other day it was just slighty too small i got it in about 2" and now i cant take the cylinder out its stuck in the pipe :banghead: i tried hammering it out didnt work....... ill cut it out later when i need the cylinder :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 9 2010, 11:04 PM~17743977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do those ball joints need a spacer on there or do the actually tighten like that? looks like they'll give you a slightly higher lock up correct?lovin the two tone on the suspension by the way much better than having been just black
> *


No spacers. the ball joint stud is 1/2" longer between the taper and the ball. Yes it will allow for more lock up and a little more coil.


----------



## MotownScandal

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 9 2010, 11:39 PM~17743656
> *He brought them by today. I'm pushing as hard as I can to get it done.Picked up the last battery today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked up a couple of different disconnects for a safer way of shutting it down if it gets ugly. One under the seat and one in the trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mounted this one to the rack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran the grounds and added a ground jumper to go from the solenoid mount to the ground stud. A good ground is a must, better safe than sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted all the + and - on the batteries light blue to make it easier to see when installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gotta love them deka's, Same shit I use at work but damn them bitches are expensive. i even tried to work out a deal with my supplier to get a better deal if I buy a dozen cash at one time and the best he would do is like 10 or 15 off per. still over a BILL.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 9 2010, 11:09 PM~17744046
> *i was trying to put some of the cpvc on a cylinder the other day it was just slighty too small i got it in about 2" and now i cant take the cylinder out its stuck in the pipe :banghead: i tried hammering it out didnt work....... ill cut it out later when i need the cylinder :biggrin:
> *


Thats why I did a relief cut down the back side with an air saw before I put it on. :biggrin: The cylinders are 1 5/8" and the I.D. of the pvc is closer to 1 1/2".


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by MotownScandal_@Jun 9 2010, 11:10 PM~17744064
> *gotta love them deka's, Same shit I use at work but damn them bitches are expensive.  i even tried to work out a deal with my supplier to get a better deal if I buy a dozen cash at one time and the best he would do is like 10 or 15 off per.  still over a BILL.
> *


Well I've got a homie hook up on them so lets say I saved Dave some cash on that one at least. I told him not to buy the other 2 but he didn't listen and overpaid for those.


----------



## MotownScandal

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 10 2010, 12:14 AM~17744124
> *Well I've got a homie hook up on them so lets say I saved Dave some cash on that one at least. I told him not to buy the other 2 but he didn't listen and overpaid for those.
> *


them batteries are well worth paying extra. so fewer problems outta them when we run them in our trucks. i can some from another supplier for 70 per but i like the dekas better


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 9 2010, 08:10 PM~17744059
> *No spacers. the ball joint stud is 1/2" longer between the taper and the ball. Yes it will allow for more lock up and a little more coil.
> *


o that sounds good i think ima have to order me a set, looks like i can get an extra " of lock up and lay low if i want. :0 



> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 9 2010, 08:12 PM~17744091
> *Thats why I did a relief cut down the back side with an air saw. :biggrin: The cylinders are 1 5/8" and the I.D. of the pvc is closer to 1 1/2".
> *


ha ha i was wondering how you got it in theyre i almost went outside to try and grease it up and hammer it in all the way ha ha, i had done that the first time but kept sliding up so i put some pieces of exhaust pipe in as sleeves and some coils that weren't cut all uneven it worked out.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 9 2010, 11:17 PM~17744158
> *o that sounds good i think ima have to order me a set, looks like i can get an extra " of lock up and lay low if i want.  :0
> ha ha i was wondering how you got it in theyre i almost went outside to try and grease it up and hammer it in all the way ha ha,  i had done that the first time but kept sliding up so i put some pieces of exhaust pipe in as sleeves and some coils that weren't cut all uneven it worked out.
> *


They sell a taller bottom joint also. That would give another 1/2" for a total of 1" taller. You may find doing both will allow for less A arm extention to keep the wheels straight when locked up and less positive camber when laid out.


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 9 2010, 08:21 PM~17744216
> *They sell a taller bottom joint also. That would give another 1/2" for a total of 1" taller. You may find doing both will allow for less A arm extention to keep the wheels straight when locked up and less positive camber when laid out.
> *


I'm probably wrong on this one but wouldn't a taller bottom ball joint be counter productive for lock up? not talking geometry or extra space for the coil but wouldn't it set the cars lock up slightly lower if you did just the bottom taller ball joint?


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 9 2010, 08:28 PM~17744295
> *I'm probably wrong on this one but wouldn't a taller bottom ball joint be counter productive for lock up? not talking geometry or extra space for the coil but wouldn't it set the cars lock up slightly lower if you did just the bottom taller ball joint?
> *


nevermind i just thought it over in my head ha ha, i was almost speculating it working out like a drop spindle but yea no i was wrong


----------



## Airborne

I for one am glad I saw this thread before I embarked on my own mission of fail! I like damn near (ok all) everything you did hear. Wish more people took this much pride in what they do.

BTW, I will give the guy on the internet full credit for the ideas I bite.


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 7 2010, 09:23 PM~17723080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is this tried and tested ? the only reason i ask is that you're earthing the coil to an ally block that is seperated from anything metal by PTFE tape, -ve will normally always find ground i know and in this case i assume it will run down the outer edge of the pipe you've run the wire through but i noticed that all your pipes are capped off with heat shrink ?

just a query, it'll probably work regardless (most stuff does) but i'm also very picky about stuff like that.

also becarefull with those disconnects, even the higher rated ones get real hot real quick and melt around the spades inside making them impossible to pull apart, one of the UK cars featured in lowrider mag called Sweet 'n' Sour suffered from this and is now a burnt mess, a few people have tried them and all have binned them off as a bad idea.

Still fantastic work though, fancy a busmans holdiay to the UK to redo my car ? LOL


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Jun 10 2010, 12:29 AM~17745048-->
> 
> 
> 
> I for one am glad I saw this thread before I embarked on my own mission of fail! I like damn near (ok all) everything you did hear. Wish more people took this much pride in what they do.
> 
> BTW, I will give the guy on the internet full credit for the ideas I bite.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> Thats why I mention the names of anybody I've taken ideas from. I don't like to take credit for others ideas.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Unity_Jon_@Jun 10 2010, 04:23 AM~17746529
> *Is this tried and tested ? the only reason i ask is that you're earthing the coil to an ally block that is seperated from anything metal by PTFE tape, -ve will normally always find ground i know and in this case i assume it will run down the outer edge  of the pipe you've run the wire through but i noticed that all your pipes are capped off with heat shrink ?
> 
> just a query, it'll probably work regardless (most stuff does) but i'm also very picky about stuff like that.
> 
> also becarefull with those disconnects, even the higher rated ones get real hot real quick and melt around the spades inside making them impossible to pull apart, one of the UK cars featured in lowrider mag called Sweet 'n' Sour suffered from this and is now a burnt mess, a few people have tried them and all have binned them off as a bad idea.
> 
> Still fantastic work though, fancy a busmans holdiay to the UK to redo my car ? LOL
> *


I'm pretty sure the ground will be just fine. I wouldn't do it on a high amp application but it should be fine on this. I've heard of people pinching the bare wire in the dump cartridge threads as a ground so this is miles ahead of that.

As far as the ground plugs I know I've seen Big Pimpin running one on his ride.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 10 2010, 09:42 AM~17747148
> *[/color]
> Thanks.
> Thats why I mention the names of anybody I've taken ideas from. I don't like to take credit for others ideas.
> I'm pretty sure the ground will be just fine. I wouldn't do it on a high amp application but it should be fine on this. I've heard of people pinching the bare wire in the dump cartridge threads as a ground so this is miles ahead of that.
> 
> As far as the ground plugs I know I've seen Big Pimpin running one on his ride.
> *



nice name drop :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 10 2010, 06:42 AM~17747148
> *[/color]
> Thanks.
> Thats why I mention the names of anybody I've taken ideas from. I don't like to take credit for others ideas.
> I'm pretty sure the ground will be just fine. I wouldn't do it on a high amp application but it should be fine on this. I've heard of people pinching the bare wire in the dump cartridge threads as a ground so this is miles ahead of that.
> 
> As far as the ground plugs I know I've seen Big Pimpin running one on his ride.
> *



it will ground just fine :cheesy: 


how do i know? cause i stole your idea :0 and drilled and tapped my rear dumps. just for the ground though


----------



## Classic Customs

i couldnt see in the pictures. but i know you were not the original installer. so what did you do to fix those huge cylinder holes in the rear?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jun 10 2010, 12:55 PM~17749134
> *it will ground just fine  :cheesy:
> how do i know?   cause i stole your idea  :0  and drilled and tapped my rear dumps. just for the ground though
> *


Now there is something not right about that. You get to use my idea before I even get to. :cheesy: Well at least that takes the guess work out of it for me. Want to test anything else for me before I get this up and running? Saves me the stress. :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 10 2010, 10:59 AM~17749159
> *Now there is something not right about that. You get to use my idea before I even get to. :cheesy:  Well at least that takes the guess work out of it for me. Want to test anything else for me before I get this up and running? Saves me the stress. :biggrin:
> *


lol... perfect timing really. i had just seem your build topic before i plumbed my new rear pumps. 


sure i will test whatever :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jun 10 2010, 05:23 AM~17746529
> *Is this tried and tested ? the only reason i ask is that you're earthing the coil to an ally block that is seperated from anything metal by PTFE tape, -ve will normally always find ground i know and in this case i assume it will run down the outer edge  of the pipe you've run the wire through but i noticed that all your pipes are capped off with heat shrink ?
> 
> just a query, it'll probably work regardless (most stuff does) but i'm also very picky about stuff like that.
> 
> also becarefull with those disconnects, even the higher rated ones get real hot real quick and melt around the spades inside making them impossible to pull apart, one of the UK cars featured in lowrider mag called Sweet 'n' Sour suffered from this and is now a burnt mess, a few people have tried them and all have binned them off as a bad idea.
> 
> Still fantastic work though, fancy a busmans holdiay to the UK to redo my car ? LOL
> *


the tape is just a lubricant of sorts that lets the threads pull in tighter. There is plenty of thread-on-thread action going on there.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Jun 10 2010, 01:04 PM~17749198-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol... perfect timing really. i had just seem your build topic before i plumbed my new rear pumps.
> sure i will test whatever  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Throw 9 batts in a G body and tell me how many inches it hits.
> <!--QuoteBegin-Airborne_@Jun 10 2010, 04:06 PM~17750682
> *the tape is just a lubricant of sorts that lets the threads pull in tighter. There is plenty of thread-on-thread action going on there.*


Sounds like something you'd see in off topic.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Went down to STRICTLY1's shop and compressed the new coils for the front.










Then I finished up the electrical in the trunk. I put a plug for a hopping switch in just in case.










Tied up the last of the wires 










Put the batteries back in and made up the last few battery cables.










It's all there except for the front lines and bulk heads. Had to make some changes to them but will get them back tomorrow. Also need to put the hold down back on still.


----------



## CANUHOP

So close man!!! It all came together so well in the end, great work. can't wait to see this thing on the bumper :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider

Its a must that a video be posted on youtube. At least for those of us that's been watching this topic since day one. I'm sure a gang of us wanna see how this baby reacts to all the labor put into it. RIGHT GUYS?


----------



## JM6386

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jun 10 2010, 09:29 PM~17754970
> *Its a must that a video be posted on youtube.  At least for those of us that's been watching this topic since day one.  I'm sure a gang of us wanna see how this baby reacts to all the labor put into it.  RIGHT GUYS?
> *


Hell yeah!! Lets see it!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP+Jun 10 2010, 11:28 PM~17754966-->
> 
> 
> 
> So close man!!! It all came together so well in the end, great work. can't wait to see this thing on the bumper  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 11:29 PM~17754970
> *Its a must that a video be posted on youtube.  At least for those of us that's been watching this topic since day one.  I'm sure a gang of us wanna see how this baby reacts to all the labor put into it.  RIGHT GUYS?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JM6386_@Jun 10 2010, 11:37 PM~17755075
> *Hell yeah!! Lets see it!
> *


All in good time. Theres more work to do still. The owner has been patiently waiting and right now hopping it isn't my top priority, giving it back to him looking nice and pretty is.


----------



## BIG STUART~GT

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jun 10 2010, 09:29 PM~17754970
> *Its a must that a video be posted on youtube.  At least for those of us that's been watching this topic since day one.  I'm sure a gang of us wanna see how this baby reacts to all the labor put into it.  RIGHT GUYS?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 10 2010, 09:12 PM~17754761
> *Went down to STRICTLY1's shop and compressed the new coils for the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I finished up the electrical in the trunk. I put a plug for a hopping switch in just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tied up the last of the wires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put the batteries back in and made up the last few battery cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all there except for the front lines and bulk heads. Had to make some changes to them but will get them back tomorrow. Also need to put the hold down back on still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




looks good comin along :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 10 2010, 09:42 PM~17755133
> *All in good time. Theres more work to do still. The owner has been patiently waiting and right now hopping it isn't my top priority, giving it back to him looking nice and pretty is.
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 10 2010, 09:12 PM~17754761
> *Went down to STRICTLY1's shop and compressed the new coils for the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i would be very scared standing next ot that spring.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jun 10 2010, 10:55 PM~17755903
> *i would be very scared standing next ot that spring.
> *


x2


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i got the same disconnect, way better than a twist apart


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jun 10 2010, 11:29 PM~17754970
> *Its a must that a video be posted on youtube.  At least for those of us that's been watching this topic since day one.  I'm sure a gang of us wanna see how this baby reacts to all the labor put into it.  RIGHT GUYS?
> *


I gotta cosign this guy Byron....

you got A LOT of fans watchin this build up....

You have to give em the "Money Shot" :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Jun 11 2010, 12:27 AM~17755583-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsdown:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by gold cutt [email protected] 11 2010, 12:55 AM~17755903
> *i would be very scared standing next ot that spring.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by stevie [email protected] 11 2010, 01:44 AM~17756370
> *x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I felt better after doing the first one but still didn't feel warm and fuzzy about it. The plates had a stub of pipe welded to them to keep the coil from slipping out but I know how much damage could be done by the coil coming out so I was still nervous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 02:14 AM~17756582
> *i got the same disconnect, way better than a twist apart
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love them already. No fumbling around, just pull.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Detroit 6 ACE_@Jun 11 2010, 08:09 AM~17757683
> *I gotta cosign this guy Byron....
> 
> you got A LOT of fans watchin this build up....
> 
> You have to give em the "Money Shot"  :biggrin:
> *


I know you were probably cautious about hopping yours at first too.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 11 2010, 09:37 AM~17758150
> *I know you were probably cautious about hopping yours at first too.
> *


You're right, but it's gotta be tested... :biggrin: 

I don't know if they hopped it while I wasn't there and I'll probably never know what they did with it (probably better I DON'T know) :biggrin: 

I'm sure I'll see the Regal in action SOONER than later...


----------



## wannabelowrider

Then how about let gasman be the switchman and you shoot the vid :biggrin: 



J/k but it would be nice to see a video


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 11 2010, 07:37 AM~17758150
> *Come on now.
> 
> *


----------



## gasman

yeah let me be the first one, i'll do the money shot when i'm going home i promiss


----------



## STRICTLY1

GLAD I COULD HELP YOU OUT WITH THE COILS IM BRINGN THE HOSES AND FITTINGS TODAY 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Jun 11 2010, 02:10 PM~17761315
> *yeah let me be the first one, i'll do the money shot when i'm going home i promiss
> *


Well there you go. Its all set up. Do we have a camera man? :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 11 2010, 10:37 AM~17758150
> *
> I love them already. No fumbling around, just pull.
> 
> *



i been running the same one fro about 7 years now, waiting for everyone else to catch on, their meant for forklifts, which have large banks of batterys. they make a grab handle for them too, i been meaning to pick one up..


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Jun 11 2010, 06:10 PM~17761908
> *GLAD I COULD HELP YOU OUT WITH THE COILS IM BRINGN THE HOSES AND FITTINGS TODAY
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:h5:

sup doggie?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Jun 11 2010, 05:10 PM~17761315
> *yeah let me be the first one, i'll do the money shot when i'm going home i promiss
> *


im quoting this post as a sign of faith u are going to tape the money shot and post it here for us to enjoi


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 11 2010, 06:33 PM~17762568
> *i been running the same one fro about 7 years now, waiting for everyone else to catch on, their meant for forklifts, which have large banks of batterys. they make a grab handle for them too, i been meaning to pick one up..*


The handle is nice I used it on the disconnect under the seat.


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 11 2010, 09:05 PM~17764945
> *The handle is nice I used it on the disconnect under the seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i gotta get one of those theyres something wrong with the twist one i got shits hard to put on and take off  the smaller twist on one was fine though


----------



## timdog57

Wow this build up is sooooo nice man I can't even begin to say what I like the most but I would have charged $20,000 to do it all like that lol. :biggrin: 


I like the setup up it looks familiar to one I just did lol


----------



## KingsWood

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 11 2010, 10:05 PM~17764945
> *The handle is nice I used it on the disconnect under the seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



So, this car has two disconnects? Just curious, I was thinking of doing the same on my ride.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78+Jun 12 2010, 12:11 AM~17764997-->
> 
> 
> 
> i gotta get one of those theyres something wrong with the twist one i got shits hard to put on and take off  the smaller twist on one was fine though
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just get this style. You won't regret it. All I ever used was the twist lock style but these are so much easier to get unhooked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 04:05 PM~17768675
> *Wow this build up is sooooo nice man I can't even begin to say what I like the most but I would have charged $20,000 to do it all like that lol.   :biggrin:
> I like the setup up it looks familiar to one I just did lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> I don't think I'd do another one to this level for that even. Materials are a killer these days, don't leave much room to profit on the labor.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KingsWood_@Jun 12 2010, 10:31 PM~17770804
> *So, this car has two disconnects? Just curious, I was thinking of doing the same on my ride.
> *


The second is a disconnect for the split bank to the front pump in case there is ever a melt down of the solenoids.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Looks damn good homie, almost finished, better be on bump or else...J/P . I like it :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Got the front cylinders and coil in.










The ass lays down nice.










Installed the bulkhead fittings and ran the front lines to them



















Had to repaint the diff cover due to it getting scratched.










So while the silver was flying I decided to spruce up the hold down a little. I like this much better. It ties the work under the car in with the trunk now.



















Little trick for filling the pumps. Slide a zip tie in with the funnel it prevents the air buildup in the tank which makes the oil bubble and make a mess.


----------



## MUFASA

:0 :0 :0 :0 









































:thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider

I was wondering what the 2 deals were that was sticking out of the trunk floor. That's genius right there :thumbsup: 

Trunk looks good


----------



## LD0GG

Wash and Wax that Regal please.. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

As usual man, looking good!


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Jun 14 2010, 09:56 AM~17780545
> *Wash and Wax that Regal please..  :biggrin:
> *


that shit needs more then a wash and wax.....the dood who sprayed it must have done it in a dust storm and probably figured if he left the dirt and debris it would give the paint texture or something. :dunno:


----------



## 83 grandprix

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 14 2010, 11:30 AM~17781668
> *that shit needs more then a wash and wax.....the dood who sprayed it must have done it in a dust storm and probably figured if he left the dirt and debris it would give the paint texture or something.    :dunno:
> *


keep gum bumpin all the shit talkin u do is prolly why know one ever see u at a car show


----------



## JM6386

> Got the front cylinders and coil in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Good! Was that a full coil 3 1/2 ton coil you put in there? What does the compressing of them help do, just break them in better?


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by 83 grandprix_@Jun 14 2010, 02:14 PM~17782540
> *keep gum bumpin all the shit talkin u do is prolly why know one ever see u at a car show
> *


 :roflmao: so YOU DID PAINT IT


----------



## gasman

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 14 2010, 11:30 AM~17781668
> *that shit needs more then a wash and wax.....the dood who sprayed it must have done it in a dust storm and probably figured if he left the dirt and debris it would give the paint texture or something.    :dunno:
> *


once again u raggen on my car, i'm sorry but where is yours at?????


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Jun 14 2010, 04:44 PM~17783741
> *once again u raggen on my car, i'm sorry but where is yours at?????
> *


Dave, do we have to go over this again? im NOT raggin on your car. ive given more then enuf props on it. i think its gonna be one of the hottest on the street with this roller, im just busting 83s balls cuz hes getting so bent outta shape over nothing. its all good dave......go back and re-read your build threads....nothing but complements homie. was at the house yesterday. Byron will tell you what i had to say about it.


----------



## gasman

alright beef ended, over this way, but lay off 83(jim) he's a good guy and his boy was the one who painted the car, they both good guys


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by LD0GG+Jun 14 2010, 08:56 AM~17780545-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wash and Wax that Regal please..  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will only wash it one time when I finish it completely. I don't want to be the guy that washes the paint off it. I always send car out of my driveway clean with whitewalls beeming but they hardly ever get dropped off like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 14 2010, 09:04 AM~17780577
> *As usual man, looking good!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JM6386_@Jun 14 2010, 02:11 PM~17783026
> *Looks Good! Was that a full coil 3 1/2 ton coil you put in there? What does the compressing of them help do, just break them in better?
> *


They are 3 3/4 ton from BMH. It's not a full stack there is no need for that. I trimmed them down to 11 3/4" tall prior to installing them. Compressing them changes there static height and will hopefully prevent them from settling so far after a couple hops.


----------



## OUTHOPU

I didn't snap many pics yesterday but did get one of the newle wired switch panel.










I used these washers between the switch and panel to keep the switches from spinning.










Didn't get anything done today due to a close friends bad accident. I spent most of my day helping his family out. He's doing well but is very lucky.

It was a nice truck.










I'll be back at it in a day or so.


----------



## KERRBSS

I'll be back at it in a day or so.
[/quote]
damn is that the one dood....whats his name garrett or something....i met him right?


----------



## 83 grandprix

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 14 2010, 02:33 PM~17783189
> *:roflmao: so YOU DID PAINT IT
> *


no jack ass i didnt paint it but im sick of hearin u talk shit bout my boy who did he worked the best he could with the customers budget


----------



## gasman

awww man b u messed me up. the way it look it goes front/left rear/back/right rear. i'm not going to remember that when i'm buzzed up lol its going to be lots of 3 wheeling by accident


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Jun 14 2010, 07:28 PM~17785708-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn is that the one dood....whats his name garrett or something....i met him right?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya thats the truck I did the sounds in. Thats why I had to go to the yard today to pull it all out before some lowlife thief did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 83 [email protected] 14 2010, 08:21 PM~17786182
> *no jack ass i didnt paint it but im sick of hearin u talk shit bout my boy who did he worked the best he could with the customers budget
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should have turned the work down then if he couldn't do the job correctly within that budget. A painter knows what needs to be done for a proper paint job, the customer shouldn't have to instruct the guy doing the work.
> 
> Can we move on from this now. This means you to Robbie. :nicoderm:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gasman_@Jun 14 2010, 08:36 PM~17786385
> *awww man b u messed me up. the way it look it goes front/left rear/back/right rear. i'm not going to remember that when i'm buzzed up lol its going to be lots of 3 wheeling by accident
> *


No it goes front, back, left rear,right rear. You need to lay off the sauce while your in this anyways before your ride ends up looking like my boys truck. :twak:


----------



## Por313Vida

:biggrin: the car is coming together really well. good job B. At least I can say i helped move that heavy ass frame for ya!. :happysad:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Jun 14 2010, 09:04 PM~17786729
> *:biggrin: the car is coming together really well. good job B. At least I can say i helped move that heavy ass frame for ya!. :happysad:
> *


Shit this is one of my "light" frames. At least I'm well past that point now.


----------



## gasman

what makes it 'light'? the fact that you used 3/16 on the frame?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Jun 14 2010, 09:20 PM~17786873
> *what makes it 'light'? the fact that you used 3/16 on the frame?
> *


I even used a little 1/8". I've always done all 1/4" in the past.


----------



## gasman

if it wasn't for the 9 batteries my lil engine that could, could pull this car i'm feeling better about my v 6


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 12 2010, 01:05 AM~17764945
> *The handle is nice I used it on the disconnect under the seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KERRBSS

Can we move on from this now. This means you to Robbie. :nicoderm: 

im just messing with him.....its only the internet.....its NOT SERIOUS BUSINESS :biggrin:


----------



## 83 grandprix

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 14 2010, 09:01 PM~17786714
> *
> He should have turned the work down then if he couldn't do the job correctly  within that budget. A painter knows what needs to be done for a proper paint job, the customer shouldn't have to instruct the guy doing the work.
> 
> Can we move on from this now. This means you to Robbie.
> *


yea i guess ur right he shoulda kept the car and done what he wanted to do to the car and just charge him out the ass when he was done i guess he will next time now we can get over it


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 14 2010, 03:21 PM~17784588
> *I didn't snap many pics yesterday but did get one of the newle wired switch panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used these washers between the switch and panel to keep the switches from spinning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't get anything done today due to a close friends bad accident. I spent most of my day helping his family out. He's doing well but is very lucky.
> 
> It was a nice truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be back at it in a day or so.
> *


Damn sorry to hear about your boy. Hopefully he is ok....as it is painfully obvious the truck isn't! WTF happened?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 83 grandprix+Jun 15 2010, 07:24 AM~17791193-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea i guess ur right he shoulda kept the car and done what he wanted to do to the car and just charge him out the ass when he was done  i guess he will next time now we can get over it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not about charging out the ass it's about charging whats needed to do the job right.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Jun 15 2010, 09:00 AM~17791470
> *Damn sorry to hear about your boy. Hopefully he is ok....as it is painfully obvious the truck isn't! WTF happened?
> *


He's doing good so far. He's in the hospital for a few days but only suffered a broken arm. The truck rolled while he was driving down the expressway.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 15 2010, 07:33 AM~17791673
> *He's doing good so far. He's in the hospital for a few days but only suffered a broken arm. The truck rolled while he was driving down the expressway.
> *


Crazy stuff....glad to hear your boy is going to be alright! 

Now back to work! :biggrin:


----------



## CANUHOP

Damn, that's too bad about your boy-glad he's OK. That was a lightning too huh?


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Jun 14 2010, 07:27 PM~17786961
> *if it wasn't for the 9 batteries my lil engine that could, could pull this car i'm feeling better about my v 6
> *


You should be okay. You should hop higher!!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP+Jun 15 2010, 12:46 PM~17793001-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, that's too bad about your boy-glad he's OK. That was a lightning too huh?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yessad: A very low milage, 1 owner, garage kept, pampered lightning.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Por313Vida_@Jun 15 2010, 02:23 PM~17793932
> *You should be okay. You should hop higher!!
> *


Depends on if were talking gas hop or not.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Had to replumb the front pump. I didn't check to make sure the dump was plumbed correctly by the original owner and it ended up being wrong. Never fails.










Mounted the switch panel.










Also primed the front lines and got the diff filled. I need to align the front end next.


----------



## ghettodreams

look n good


----------



## KingsWood

Does the owner really need to have the switches labeled? lol..After his riding around buzzed comment, and the need to have 4 switches labeled. I sure hope all your hard work doesn't go down the drain, by this car being trashed.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 15 2010, 04:16 PM~17796034
> *Had to replumb the front pump. I didn't check to make sure the dump was plumbed correctly by the original owner and it ended up being wrong. Never fails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mounted the switch panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also primed the front lines and got the diff filled. I need to align the front end next.
> *


Plumbing is looking good! Out of curiosity what are you using for a camera? Some nice shots through the build.


----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Jun 16 2010, 07:39 AM~17801896
> *Does the owner really need to have the switches labeled? lol..After his riding around buzzed comment, and the need to have 4 switches labeled. I sure hope all your hard work doesn't go down the drain, by this car being trashed.
> *


I agree... The only switches I've seen labeled was on like a 28 switch porky's switch box.


----------



## gasman

no i don't need them labled.. i think he just labled it so he knew what wire went where.


----------



## the natural

:biggrin: are we going to see it hop before it goes home?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by KingsWood+Jun 16 2010, 06:39 AM~17801896-->
> 
> 
> 
> Does the owner really need to have the switches labeled? lol..After his riding around buzzed comment, and the need to have 4 switches labeled. I sure hope all your hard work doesn't go down the drain, by this car being trashed.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 04:13 PM~17805910
> *no i don't need them labled.. i think he just labled it so he knew what wire went where.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just wrote it on there with a sharpie to show whats what for he knew they were the way he wanted. I little carb cleaner on a rag will wipe it right off.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Jun 16 2010, 07:35 AM~17802035
> *Plumbing is looking good! Out of curiosity what are you using for a camera? Some nice shots through the build.
> *


Just an older Nikon CoolPix 4800 i don't think it's anything special. I just try to get the right angle for a good pic.


----------



## second 2none eddie

> _Originally posted by the natural_@Jun 16 2010, 07:43 PM~17808618
> *:biggrin: are we going to it swing before it goes home?
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## flako

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jun 11 2010, 12:29 AM~17754970
> *Its a must that a video be posted on youtube.  At least for those of us that's been watching this topic since day one.  I'm sure a gang of us wanna see how this baby reacts to all the labor put into it.  RIGHT GUYS?
> *


x2


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 16 2010, 06:46 PM~17808645
> *Just an older Nikon CoolPix 4800 i don't think it's anything special. I just try to get the right angle for a good pic.
> *


They come out nice with the detail. Can easily pick out what your referring to in the pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by the natural_@Jun 16 2010, 08:43 PM~17808618
> *:biggrin: are we going to see it hop before it goes home?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## droppen98

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Jun 17 2010, 09:14 PM~17819726
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

This is my bleeder fitting I came up with for getting the air out of the front lines with less mess. It's just a check valve I can hook to the end of the line and put into a catch can. Hit the switch and all the air gets pushed out and the line stays full allowing you to get up front to the line and transfer it to the cylinder without fluid going all over.



















These are a couple wrenches I made for easier service of the set up. They prevent arcing as well as over tightening.










I found some heat shrink big enough to go over the chains to keep them quite and hopefully protect the paint.


















































































I ended up having to chain the rear to get it to sit 3. It took some of the lock up away but it had to sit 3 so...






































It's done. Owner picked it up today.


----------



## KingsWood

:0 is that another frame ready to be wrapped that i see sitting in your drive way? :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 19 2010, 04:30 PM~17833972
> *This is my bleeder fitting I came up with for getting the air out of the front lines with less mess. It's just a check valve I can hook to the end of the line and put into a catch can. Hit the switch and all the air gets pushed out and the line stays full allowing you to get up front to the line and transfer it to the cylinder without fluid going all over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a couple wrenches I made for easier service of the set up. They prevent arcing as well as over tightening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found some heat shrink big enough to go over the chains to keep them quite and hopefully protect the paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up having to chain the rear to get it to sit 3. It took some of the lock up away but it had to sit 3 so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's done. Owner picked it up today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF???? NO HOPPING VIDEO ??????? :angry:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by KingsWood+Jun 19 2010, 06:49 PM~17834075-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 is that another frame ready to be wrapped that i see sitting in your drive way? :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Not sure when I'll get going on it though. I have lots of other work to get done first.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MUFASA_@Jun 19 2010, 06:53 PM~17834099
> *WTF???? NO HOPPING VIDEO ??????? :angry:
> *


Your not missing much. I wasn't impressed with it. I think the batteries are holding it back some. It still has the 6 used batteries from the original install 3 years ago and they are only 925cca. I would have liked to put 9 fresh 1200cca in there but the budget was already blown out of the water.


----------



## WelshBoyo

Why is there a negitive on the battery doing nothing?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by WelshBoyo_@Jun 19 2010, 08:27 PM~17834551
> *
> Why is there a negitive on the battery doing nothing?
> *


That pic was from the other day when I first took it for a test drive. I had it wired at 60v to brake it all in a bit before going to 84v.


----------



## gasman

it hops nice i finally did it on telegraph nobody has a video camera when i did it though. but it got up there


----------



## KingsWood




----------



## Lolohopper

Ok nice car but dont stop your nice work and finish your x-frame


----------



## flako

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 19 2010, 07:30 PM~17833972
> *This is my bleeder fitting I came up with for getting the air out of the front lines with less mess. It's just a check valve I can hook to the end of the line and put into a catch can. Hit the switch and all the air gets pushed out and the line stays full allowing you to get up front to the line and transfer it to the cylinder without fluid going all over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a couple wrenches I made for easier service of the set up. They prevent arcing as well as over tightening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found some heat shrink big enough to go over the chains to keep them quite and hopefully protect the paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up having to chain the rear to get it to sit 3. It took some of the lock up away but it had to sit 3 so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's done. Owner picked it up today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice  but still want to see it swang :biggrin:


----------



## the natural

:wow: you serious! no video COME ON !!! we have been waiting for this day 

lol beautifly done ride my freind ride....


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Jun 19 2010, 10:28 PM~17834864
> *it hops nice i finally did it on telegraph nobody has a video camera when i did it though. but it got up there
> *



is this the car i seen on 9 mile n gratiot the other day


----------



## gasman

near gratiot. between gration and kelly. byron was bouncin in it to test it out


----------



## flaked85

great build up homie the car came out awesome,the owner should be happy.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper+Jun 20 2010, 06:06 AM~17837006-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ok nice car but dont stop your nice work and finish your x-frame
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not going to happen. My boy sold his 64 just a few days ago and that was going to be the next X frame job. The other half finished X frame doesn't look like it's coming back either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by the [email protected] 20 2010, 02:18 PM~17838941
> *:wow: you serious! no video COME ON !!! we have been waiting for this day
> 
> lol beautifly done ride my freind ride....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember this technically was not built as a hopper anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 07:34 PM~17840342
> *is this the car i seen on 9 mile n gratiot the other day
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it wasn't Saturday when you seen it then it might have been when I took it for the first test drive.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-flaked85_@Jun 20 2010, 08:03 PM~17840474
> *great build up homie the car came out awesome,the owner should be happy.
> *


I'm pleased with how everything looks and the owner had no complaints when he picked it up.


----------



## OUTHOPU

I always fuck up the video links, so let me know if this doesn't show up.



Like I said nothing special yet for inches. It will need some more test and tune to get more.


----------



## gasman

Remember this technically was not built as a hopper anyways.



aww daum i better quit jumpin it then.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Jun 20 2010, 08:24 PM~17840622
> *Remember this technically was not built as a hopper anyways.
> 
> aww daum i better quit jumpin it then.
> *


You ain't going to hurt it by hopping it. I just would have done some shit different for an all out hopper, like I was saying the other day.


----------



## gasman

oh good. i was hoppin to show off for the hoes... i'm sure in the michigan form they will tell you about our day. lol someone tried to buy it from me already going to offer me 4,500 lol


----------



## STRICTLY1

i think it performed well for what you were running and no weight just raw power change that pumphead like i mentioned if you havent already


----------



## wannabelowrider

Sucks cuz I can only view vids from youtube :nosad:


----------



## Olds_racer

So now the question is, whats next??


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by gasman+Jun 20 2010, 08:34 PM~17840680-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh good. i was hoppin to show off for the hoes... i'm sure in the michigan form they will tell you about our day. lol someone tried to buy it from me already going to offer me 4,500 lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats some funny shit. Fools have no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 09:38 PM~17841205
> *i think it performed well for what you were running and  no weight just raw power change that pumphead like i mentioned if you havent already
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I left the 11 in it for now. If he's game I can up the voltage still to see whats possible with it. More power,isn't that always the answer :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 11:19 PM~17841879
> *Sucks cuz I can only view vids from youtube :nosad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't help you there. I can barely figure out the photobucket way
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Olds_racer_@Jun 21 2010, 12:40 AM~17842410
> *So now the question is, whats next??
> *


We will see who drops off a car and a stack of money first. That will be whats next.


----------



## lboogie

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 19 2010, 04:30 PM~17833972
> *This is my bleeder fitting I came up with for getting the air out of the front lines with less mess. It's just a check valve I can hook to the end of the line and put into a catch can. Hit the switch and all the air gets pushed out and the line stays full allowing you to get up front to the line and transfer it to the cylinder without fluid going all over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a couple wrenches I made for easier service of the set up. They prevent arcing as well as over tightening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found some heat shrink big enough to go over the chains to keep them quite and hopefully protect the paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up having to chain the rear to get it to sit 3. It took some of the lock up away but it had to sit 3 so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's done. Owner picked it up today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LD0GG

Haha everyone expected to see a monster hopper after all the work put into this frame! Great job man, it's about the journey not the destination. Awesome build. Now work on your own dam car


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

He was gas hoppin it on Telegraph yesterday pretty good!! :wow: 

:thumbsup: For Byron on the build and Dave on the switch!


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 20 2010, 09:20 PM~17840597
> *I always fuck up the video links, so let me know if this doesn't show up.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said nothing special yet for inches. It will need some more test and tune to get more.
> *


  street car :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i like it


----------



## KingsWood

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Jun 21 2010, 05:21 AM~17843422
> *Haha everyone expected to see a monster hopper after all the work put into this frame!  Great job man, it's about the journey not the destination.  Awesome build.  Now work on your own dam car
> *



Thats what im talking about. I want to see what your shit is going to turn out like! :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

one hell of a build :thumbsup:


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 21 2010, 03:09 PM~17845765
> *one hell of a build  :thumbsup:
> *


x2
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dequanp1979

YES THAT WAS IT... EASTPOINT P.D WAS SITTIN RIGHT NEXT TO ME AT THE GAS STATION.. COP WAS SHAKIN HIS HEAD.. BUT HE DIDNT DO NOTHING...LMAO


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 19 2010, 07:30 PM~17833972
> *This is my bleeder fitting I came up with for getting the air out of the front lines with less mess. It's just a check valve I can hook to the end of the line and put into a catch can. Hit the switch and all the air gets pushed out and the line stays full allowing you to get up front to the line and transfer it to the cylinder without fluid going all over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a couple wrenches I made for easier service of the set up. They prevent arcing as well as over tightening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   very nice :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider

Well I'm glad to say that I enjoyed this topic from day one. It was very informational and well detailed as well as descriptive. JOB WELL DONE OUTHOPU :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the natural

nice!!!!!!!!! ilike moves clean like you said new batt more vlt that thing will swing!


----------



## droppen98

AWSOME :biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: very nice buuld


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 20 2010, 06:20 PM~17840597
> *I always fuck up the video links, so let me know if this doesn't show up.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said nothing special yet for inches. It will need some more test and tune to get more.
> *


verry nice good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

I'm glad everybody has enjoyed following this build. It is hands down my best work....
























































Until my next frame off.


----------



## binky79

hopefully the next one is your ride :biggrin: he is one lucky customer to get that quality


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 22 2010, 08:16 PM~17860782
> *I'm glad everybody has enjoyed following this build. It is hands down my best work....
> Until my next frame off.
> *



you getting another job soon :biggrin: hopper maybe :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 22 2010, 08:16 PM~17860782
> *I'm glad everybody has enjoyed following this build. It is hands down my best work....
> Until my next frame off.
> *


Gasman oughta be happy then 

Till ur next build anyway :biggrin: 
we'll be waiting for it


----------



## regal85

bad ass build homie  , i dont want it to end :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

So does this mean the stereo build it next on the to-do list? Or what is the next project? :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

>:L


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by binky79+Jun 22 2010, 10:20 PM~17860826-->
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully the next one is your ride  :biggrin: he is one lucky customer to get that quality
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be working on one of my rides next but not one that most guys here would care about, unless your into 84 VW Rabbits. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 10:25 PM~17860900
> *you getting another job soon  :biggrin:  hopper maybe  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always have something going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 11:59 PM~17862290
> *Gasman oughta be happy then
> 
> Till ur next build anyway :biggrin:
> we'll be waiting for it
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's going to be hard to top this one but I'll try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 09:08 AM~17864348
> *bad ass build homie  , i dont want it to end  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd want it to end if you were the one putting in work for 8 months without pay. I'm very happy to be finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 23 2010, 09:40 AM~17864552
> *So does this mean the stereo build it next on the to-do list? Or what is the next project? :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will be bouncing back and forth between multiple projects and that is one of them.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Classic Customs_@Jun 23 2010, 10:40 AM~17864910
> *>:L
> *


Ok. You lost me on that.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 23 2010, 09:24 AM~17865147
> *I will be bouncing back and forth between multiple projects and that is one of them.
> *


Staying busy...can't complain with that! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 23 2010, 09:24 AM~17865147
> *I'll be working on one of my rides next but not one that most guys here would care about, unless your into 84 VW Rabbits. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> You'd want it to end if you were the one putting in work for 8 months without pay. I'm very happy to be finished
> *


true homie  , your work gave me alot of ideas for my regal :biggrin:


----------



## gasman

damn byron i was looking at old posts and your first lowrider looked pimp. that catilina how you ended up chopping the top off of it. were close in age, so i guess that had to be in the 90's when u had that. i know u were pimpin back then lol what ever happened to it u sell it. what kind of set up did it have?


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Jun 26 2010, 10:47 AM~17892049
> *damn byron i was looking at old posts and your first lowrider looked pimp. that catilina how you ended up chopping the top off of it. were close in age, so i guess that had to be in the 90's when u had that. i know u were pimpin back then lol what ever happened to it u sell it. what kind of set up did it have?
> *




:run: :run: :run: :run: :run:  where LOL naw fareal tho.... post a link :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 19 2010, 04:30 PM~17833972
> *This is my bleeder fitting I came up with for getting the air out of the front lines with less mess. It's just a check valve I can hook to the end of the line and put into a catch can. Hit the switch and all the air gets pushed out and the line stays full allowing you to get up front to the line and transfer it to the cylinder without fluid going all over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a couple wrenches I made for easier service of the set up. They prevent arcing as well as over tightening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found some heat shrink big enough to go over the chains to keep them quite and hopefully protect the paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up having to chain the rear to get it to sit 3. It took some of the lock up away but it had to sit 3 so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's done. Owner picked it up today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## gasman

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Jun 26 2010, 03:09 PM~17893462
> *:run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:   where LOL naw fareal tho.... post a link :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


yep he painted it some color, then he painted the car like a blue/purple ish color, then he cut the top off of it when the cylinder blew a hole thru his roof. he had a caprice wagon that he was trying to turn into a hopper. its not a secreate its a build thread on here when he was doing it


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Jun 26 2010, 03:09 PM~17893462
> *:run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:   where LOL naw fareal tho.... post a link :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


I think this will link you to the page the pics are on. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=342495&st=180# 
It wasn't anything special but it's what got me hooked on this shit. Shit it was about 16-17 years ago when I first bought that car. I don't have any other pics of it and I'm glad I don't.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Some actions shots of it putting in work.
Took 2 out of 3 in it's first time nosing up.




















The owner is in the blue plaid shirt. I was on the switch. Needless to say he was having a good time.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 16 2010, 08:53 AM~18320877
> *Some actions shots of it putting in work.
> Took 2 out of 3 in it's first time nosing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The owner is in the blue plaid shirt. I was on the switch. Needless to say he was having a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Came out nice man!


----------



## benz88

damn. I shouldnt have looked at this thread, Makes me think my installs garbage now. Time to tear it apart. lol


----------



## westsidehydros

> Some actions shots of it putting in work.
> Took 2 out of 3 in it's first time nosing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that hoping against jeff, from majestics toronoto, black lincoln?


----------



## OUTHOPU

He was from Canada so I'd say thats probably the guy.


The Regal was at 84v and no charge in the piston either.


----------



## rug442




----------



## KERRBSS

> Some actions shots of it putting in work.
> Took 2 out of 3 in it's first time nosing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that hoping against jeff, from majestics toronoto, black lincoln?
> 
> 
> 
> :yes: :yes:
Click to expand...


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice hop action bro.


----------



## STRICTLY1

That was jeff that he hopped against I judged the hop and the pumps in Jeffs car were handmade by Ron for his car and byron with not much voltage in the batteries and no air in the piston still took the win.


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Dec 29 2010, 11:07 AM~19448947
> *That was jeff that he hopped against I judged the hop and the pumps in Jeffs car were handmade by Ron for his car and byron with not much voltage in the batteries and no air in the piston still took the win.
> *


 :0


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 29 2010, 02:32 PM~19449992
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## low4life86

thanks bro, you gave me a ton of inspiration


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

CAN'T REMEMBER IF I COMMENTED ON THE UPPER A ARMS ALREADY BUT DAMN THEM R BAD ASS...TTT


----------



## Pjay

:thumbsup: Bad Ass work


----------



## cashmoneyspeed




----------



## Ahhwataday

*Let me also warn everybody to never buy this filler. Worst sanding shit I've ever used, hands down. In fact if somebody tries to sell you this just punch them straight in the mouth and take your money else where.:burn:









:buttkick:


*


----------



## Ahhwataday

How many turns and tons are the coils???? I like where is sits


----------



## OUTHOPU

I believe I ended up using CCE purple precuts with a little more cut off to get it to sit right. Can't remember how many turns.


----------



## Olds_racer

OUTHOPU said:


> I believe I ended up using CCE purple precuts with a little more cut off to get it to sit right. Can't remember how many turns.


You been working on anything new lately man?
Love seein those Fab topics!


----------



## OUTHOPU

I'm not doing big jobs anymore. I'm very busy at my day job these days. Lowrider work doesn't pay near enough to justify the time it takes me to do these builds.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

OUTHOPU said:


> I'm not doing big jobs anymore. I'm very busy at my day job these days. Lowrider work doesn't pay near enough to justify the time it takes me to do these builds.


X15268383818...I SECOND THAT


----------



## Ahhwataday

OUTHOPU said:


> I'm not doing big jobs anymore. I'm very busy at my day job these days. Lowrider work doesn't pay near enough to justify the time it takes me to do these builds.


Dammnit man


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

how exactly does the hose air bleeder work?


----------



## SERIOUS

I was going to try a brake bleeder valve on the fitting on the front cylinders


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

SERIOUS said:


> I was going to try a brake bleeder valve on the fitting on the front cylinders



I can see that working, or even a schrader valve on or before the cylinder?

The real issue I see with that check valve bleeder is that you undo the fitting and put it on the cylinder fitting right after... which would cause air ti get back in right? Or am I thinking wrong?


----------



## hydromech

most companys do make some kind of air bleed valve for cylinders ----- screw the air bleeds you posted something in 2003 i read about CNC hydraulics and they were in pico rivera ca. its the first time i seen someone even mention them on this forum ?


----------



## wannahop

TTT


----------



## 83cadcoupe

ttt


----------



## rookie29

thanks to everyone who posted pics helped alot still not sure if i want to tackle this on my own tho any ony know of a shop in the 509 area im willing to drive if it a good shop lots of horror stories out there of cars never coming back home


----------



## 1rana3

rookie29 said:


> thanks to everyone who posted pics helped alot still not sure if i want to tackle this on my own tho any ony know of a shop in the 509 area im willing to drive if it a good shop lots of horror stories out there of cars never coming back home


Wat part of da 509 U from im from lower valley washington state


----------



## 1rana3

Thers a lot of shops in spokane


----------



## KAKALAK

Question.... i have a 66 frame i am wanting to do a partial wrap. I will have to elevate it and leave it up there while wrapping. It is so i can back a trailer underneath it and take it to the powder coater. Im concerned with the heat warping the frame. Im thinking of using i beams to hold it up sitting on blocks. Any thoughts??


----------



## king debo

Nice...Bump for future reference


----------



## celflex

Well there goes my day at work... amazing work, the awe's just don't stop page after page.
i just got a Monte and will be using this thread to help me fix what ever they did to this thing. 
Oh and i just realized this was in Detroit Area and that's where i'm from... 
So see you guys around after WINTER


----------



## flaked85

this thread has help alot of riders as well as myself building my regal frame. amazing work!!!!:h5:


----------



## wannabelowrider

What ever happened to this dude?


----------



## wannahop

wannabelowrider said:


> What ever happened to this dude?


He moved up north and is not building cars anymore.


----------



## wannabelowrider

It sounded like he was burnt out when he was posting his last build. He did very good work tho!


----------



## wannahop

wannabelowrider said:


> It sounded like he was burnt out when he was posting his last build. He did very good work tho!


pretty much


----------



## BRADFORD

TTT should pin this topic. Lots of good info


----------



## 66 ragtop ss

I'm doing my first frame wrap in my garage on my 66 rag and just stumbled on this thread. Man that dude did amazing work. I'm just starting but I'm gonna follow this thread though the best I can. If I can mine half as clean as his I'll be in good shape.


----------



## 66 ragtop ss

This as far as I got so far.


----------

